# Post your mood as a smiley



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:help


----------



## richie (Jan 24, 2006)

:shock


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:con


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:kma


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:mushy


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:time :stu


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:afr :rain :?


----------



## Astos (Oct 24, 2006)

:con :dead


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:sigh :lurk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:sigh :cry :rain :mushy ar :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :troll :tiptoe :door


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:squeeze :sigh :eyes


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:fall :mum :?


----------



## gingin (Dec 5, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :cup :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :cup :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :fall


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:eek


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:yes :? :roll :| :wtf :yawn :sus opcorn


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

^Awesome smiley.

 :| :yawn


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:sigh :time :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:rain :hide :stu :yawn


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

:con


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

:bah


----------



## little_miss (Nov 3, 2006)

:sigh :rain :eyes


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:get :stu


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:b


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:afr


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

:mum


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:idea :stu


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

8)


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:| :lurk


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

uke :yawn


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:sus


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:boogie


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:cry :mushy ar :troll :huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con :stu :time


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh :rain :cry  :dead


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

ara :cry :eyes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:stu :sigh :eyes :rain :cry


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:hyper


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:b  8)


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## try2livefree (Jul 14, 2004)

:eyes


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

:lurk


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:?


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:troll


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

:fall


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

8) :eyes


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

work = :afr :hide :afr :hide :afr :hide :afr :hide :afr :hide :afr :hide :afr :hide :afr


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:fall :stu :doh :yawn


----------



## ctsa (Aug 23, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Clessa (Jan 25, 2006)

:fall :fall


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

:hide


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^ :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:rain


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:no :yawn :rain


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :fall :hide


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:sigh :time


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:yawn :door


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:time


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:doh :mushy oke :?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:yawn :hyper :yawn :eyes :hyper :yawn :troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu :afr :hide


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

:um


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

:flush


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :hide :fall


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ar


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:troll :lurk :door :yawn :um :hide


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:con :mum :| :no


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

uke


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:blush


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:heart :rain :spam


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yes


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:afr


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain Pet Loss


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain Pet Loss


 :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:afr


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

:rain :x :sigh


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Where's the pissed off smiley that looks completely confused and frustrated? 

This will have to do

:afr :con :mum :rain :eyes :flush :rain :cry


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:rain :cry :mum


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)

:x


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:rain


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu


----------



## meatwad (Jul 13, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

^lol


:yawn


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:tiptoe :afr


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:mushy


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Perrap said:


> :x :bah uke :mum :sigh


:hug


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:stu :yawn :roll :no


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

:sigh :idea 

Cold: :afr


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## string_piano (Jan 15, 2007)

:con :sigh


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:um


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

:tiptoe :sigh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:hide


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con :yawn


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)




----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:tiptoe


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:help :time


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:clap :love


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:spit


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

:con


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:yawn 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:afr


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :hyper - tired and wired


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:rain :heart :doh


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn :cry


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:rain


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

:mushy :bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:conf


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

:dead :yawn


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


 :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug

_________________________________

:sigh :cry :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

:yawn uke


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

:yawn uke


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :fall :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:yawn ..:sigh.. :yawn


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:cry


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:rain :rain :rain :wtf


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:hide


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:lurk


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:yawn :cuddle :love


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :rain


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :rain


 :hug I hope you feel better.

This is me today... and most of the time these days, lol... 
:cuddle :love :mushy :squeeze


----------



## Hushed*Girl (Dec 29, 2006)

:doh :fall :doh :fall :doh :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:troll


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Grantonio (Jan 20, 2006)

:blah


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)




----------



## aka dru (Oct 30, 2004)

:afr :haha :yes :b


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ar


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:yes :boogie :clap :heart


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

uke I eated too much...


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:banana :yay :banana :yay :banana :yay :banana


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn oh man i'm tired - i wish they'd go to bed already.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:rain :sigh :rain :sigh


----------



## aberration (Jun 18, 2006)

:|


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:stu


----------



## H.awkeyeM.att (Aug 3, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


 :hug


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:wtf :sus :no


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:clap :yay


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:rain :cry


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:doh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:cup


----------



## Feien (Feb 12, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:doh :sigh :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn :sigh :|


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:roll :no :mum


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

:sigh :time


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

yes i posted a happy smily...take pictures! life still sux ofcourse but i met an amazing gurl!!!! :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## vintagerocket (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

:rain


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:haha :boogie :heart


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

:lol hubby called feel much better


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

:cry :rain :stu :cry


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:rain


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> :rain


 :hug

----

:no :stu


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## VCL XI (Jan 19, 2004)

:yawn :bah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

clenched_fist said:


> ShyFX said:
> 
> 
> > :rain
> ...


thanks!


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:roll :blah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:yawn :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh :yawn :stu


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

:yawn :?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:spit


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:cry


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Supalady05 (Nov 11, 2005)

:wife


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

:|


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:hide


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:lol :stu :con :sigh


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

:hide


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :cry :sigh


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

:hyper :yawn


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:yawn :sigh :hyper


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :rain


----------



## sherrysilver (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :rain :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :rain


 :hug


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:squeeze :boogie :lol


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:roll :roll :roll :roll :roll :roll :roll :roll :roll :roll


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## kowabonga (Jun 10, 2006)

:con


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:time ar :door :tiptoe oke :rain :sigh :stu :afr :um


----------



## counting_heartbeats (Dec 1, 2006)

:afr


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:|


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

:rain


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:roll :dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



Sinya said:


> :rain


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

; - +


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:sigh :hide


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :yawn :rain :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:con :um :sigh


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:mum :roll :bah


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

:haha 
(was just looking at the "pics that make you laugh" thread)


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:rain :cry


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

:| ...tired


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

:hyper


----------



## stillballin694 (Feb 23, 2007)

:kma


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe :yawn :roll


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:lol :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hs


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:mum :twak :bah :troll :sigh


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall :rain :cry


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:yes :boogie


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:yes :boogie


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:yawn :flush :| :no


----------



## adsuperfan (Mar 7, 2006)

:mushy , :boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

:kma


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Keith Myath (Oct 21, 2006)




----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :rain


 :hug


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:yawn :heart


----------



## BJ (Mar 1, 2007)

.


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



Njodis said:


> trueshy said:
> 
> 
> > :rain
> ...


Thank you. Pet grief bites... :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :sigh


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

uke


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:stu :get 

:cuddle :mushy


----------



## replica (Dec 22, 2006)

:bah


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

:rain :cry


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:|


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:roll :no


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

ar


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

uke


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:time


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:fall


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:rain :duel :whip :twak uke :blah :dead :flush


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 8, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:con


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

:fall


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:squeeze


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:cry :sigh :fall


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:con


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :rain :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no ar :roll


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:um :boogie :hide


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:afr


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

opcorn :tiptoe


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sas


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

amazing how my mood changes on and off each day


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I feel so high and relaxed right now. Pain free yay!


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



justlistening said:


>


sick!!!! :lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> :sigh :rain


:sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:|


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :cry


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



leppardess said:


> :rain


 :hug


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :rain :cry


 :hug


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



unsure said:


> trueshy said:
> 
> 
> > :rain :cry
> ...


 :thanks :hug


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:stu


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Melissa24 (Feb 1, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## yardsale (Mar 13, 2007)

:cry


----------



## ~*~Shine~*~ (Jan 31, 2006)

:duel


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:|


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## MissBrownEyes (Nov 6, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:drunk


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:mum :sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:cry


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

cry_rain said:


> :cry


 :hug


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



dosmuski said:


>


:lol


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:troll


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh :cry :lurk  :help uke ar


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



Njodis said:


> :sigh :cry :lurk  :help uke ar


I understand you completely. :sas


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:dead


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:cup

Time for my Starbucks and comfy sofa ...

Ross

And now :mum because my emoticons werent working


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:sas


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:con


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :rain :cry :flush


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

uke :time :yawn


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:sus :shock


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

:time :stu 
I have to write a paper and naturally I'm in a bit of writers block.
It's due tomorrow.


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:spit

Imagine the water in the emoticon is red wine.

*Is drunk*

Woot! 

:lol


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^ :rub


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:time :? :yawn


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh - Mondays :stu


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:haha


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



andy1984 said:


> :sigh


 :agree


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:afr


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:banana


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:con :help :shock :fall :haha


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:time :help


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Noca said:


>


 :squeeze


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:um


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:door


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



myshallowtruth said:


> :yawn


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:dead


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

8)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:stu



no_name said:


> :boogie I like this emoticon. :boogie


 :ditto


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:mum


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn :cup


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:? :yawn


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:hyper :eyes :clap


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:fall :?


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:rain


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:rain


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:cry


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## moon123 (Apr 19, 2007)

:yay


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn :idea


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## time4sugar (Apr 4, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

8)


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:con


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



FreeSoul said:


>


:lol


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:mushy


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:sigh :stu


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:sigh :con :get :rain


----------



## lilraspberry (Jan 2, 2007)

ops :sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:kma  :lol :heart


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:shock uke


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jean (Jan 18, 2007)

:troll :hb


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:banana :yes :boogie


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:sigh :cry


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:con


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:afr :time


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:| :time :blank


----------



## sagotmee (Jan 25, 2007)

:stu :stu :mum


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:|


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:con :stu :fall :hide ar :help :wife


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:tiptoe


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:banana


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

:|


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:cry :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:stu


----------



## addictedtochaos (Jun 11, 2004)

:sigh :cry


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

popsandfriends said:


> :'( Literally


 :hug


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :fall


 :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:cry ar


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:drunk :heart :drunk 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:yawn :yes :stu


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:| :afr


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



dosmuski said:


> :| :afr


 :squeeze :heart


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:clap ..


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:boogie :kiss


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

uke :flush :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:rain :sigh :hide


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:sigh . . . :mushy


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

:yawn :time


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:twak :fall


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:wtf :con :um


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)




----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

:|  ops :drunk  :twisted :whip :spank :cuddle :kiss :heart :love opcorn :yawn :time :tiptoe :yay


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



Slurpavillia said:


> :|  ops :drunk  :twisted :whip :spank :cuddle :kiss :heart :love opcorn :yawn :time :tiptoe :yay


 :lol What an unexpected twist at the end! So apparently you got tired from watching a very romantic movie, fell asleep in the theatre, woke up many hours later and had to sneak out in the middle of the night just to realise it was all a set-up for your surprise party! :yay


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

^ :lol


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:boogie :afr :banana


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm feeling like banana too. :banana


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:|


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

:yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:cup


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:cry


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

:yes Yes, I will improve myself.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:stu


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:eyes :afr


----------



## justlistening (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

:?


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:cup


----------



## RedTulip (Nov 9, 2004)

:um :con :mum :sigh 

Is it possible to feel all these things at once?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:dead


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:lol :boogie


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:steam :sigh :hide


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Jan 22, 2007)

:blank :rain :mum :sigh


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

:| :yawn :time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :um :eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:rain


----------



## EMACHINES (Mar 27, 2007)

:hyper :help


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:|


----------



## puss in boots (Jun 12, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:um :fall :yawn


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:drunk :rofl :yawn :dead


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:get


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

oke


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:yay


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

ar :|


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :fall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:cig


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



no_name said:


> :rain :wife


 :drunk


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:teeth


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

About 20 minutes ago. :cry 

But now I'm:


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:banana going up to the mountains today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:afr :afr :afr



Penny said:


> :banana going up to the mountains today!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


enjoy yoself


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:nw


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

:rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

:rain


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:kiss


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:door


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:fall


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:eek :flush :no


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

:stu :cig :yawn :time


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:banana


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:bah


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:fall


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

:um


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :sigh


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ that smilie looks just like me actually.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:troll :rofl :boogie


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:cup


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:agree


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## lubs (Sep 17, 2006)

:fall


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

:duel oke :twak :whip uke  :sigh :cry :x ops :fall :afr


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:rain


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:blank


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

dez said:


> :rain


 :hug


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:yes


----------



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

:? :yawn :fall


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

:dial :kma 


:group sorry i never seen this one so i wanted to post it


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

:rain :time


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:clap


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:spank


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :cry Monday again!


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :sigh :cry Monday again!


 :hug

:drunk


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

There's no smiley for being horny.


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

:steam 

<3


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

:afr uke


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:mum


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



sean88 said:


> There's no smiley for being horny.










<< that might work...maybe


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:duck


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



erkenne said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no smiley for being horny.
> ...


lol


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:drunk Happy 4th everybody!


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:um


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Sopho (Jul 4, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## Starbuline (Jul 4, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:duel


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

:stu


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

uke


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

:stu


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn :?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:rain


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:banana :yawn :hyper


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

opcorn


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

:steam :twak :rain oke


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Hoppipolla (Apr 11, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:um


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:troll


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:drunk


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :cry


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:eek


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn :dead


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

:rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:whip


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:rain :? :sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:doh


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:eyes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:nw


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:twak


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:afr :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:um


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

:banana


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## michaelg (Jan 29, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:time


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

:cup


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



trueshy said:


> :cry


Sing it sistah;-)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:duck


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:mum :mum :mum


----------



## tralalalove (Jan 24, 2007)

:blank


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

:love


----------



## Dipper (Jul 15, 2007)

:stu


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

ar


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:fall


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

:fall


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

:stu :huh :yawn :blank


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

l


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:argue


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:kiss :squeeze


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I just want to scream.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

ar :afr


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:?


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:sas



psyche said:


>


why isnt he dancing?!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

He's tired, someone wore him out.......... :huh 



I slept 8 uninterrupted hours last night and feel good. How often does that happen?

:cup


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

that was a sad banana....which is a tragedy!

:boogie


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh 

:idea 

opcorn 

:yes


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

lol njodis....i'm worried that i understood!

8)


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:whip


----------



## No-Name Jello (Jul 14, 2007)

:banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:agree


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

LOL i always post this one but i can't help it, it's ME


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:steam


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

ops


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

:x


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:wel


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

uke


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con 

I'm always confused! lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:| :b :squeeze :kiss


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

:cry :sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Augustinus (Mar 17, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:banana 

I'm almost at my 1,000th post! SWEET VICTORY!


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

:time :boogie


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## barnabas (Apr 24, 2007)

:x --> :argue --> :twak --> :lol

(.emoc ot tey sah trap tsal ehT)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)




----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:time


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:wels


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



FreeSoul said:


>


 :group


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:fall


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)




----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)

:steam


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## Gabriellabos (Jun 26, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:banana


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:|


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:banana


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:banana


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## cookie (Jan 1, 2006)

:mum :bah


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:um


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

uke :dead


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

:sigh :fall


----------



## R (Jun 13, 2006)

:cup That ain't coffee


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:banana :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:rain


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:fall


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :fall :afr :hide


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:con


----------



## VickiO (Jun 5, 2007)

:banana :banana


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:nw


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:cig


----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## kishigofan (Aug 17, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:banana


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

:idea :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:mum :mum :mum


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:time


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:no


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn :| :dead


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:cuddle 

In my mind... lol


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## SeaSwallow (Mar 8, 2007)

:tiptoe ... I should really go to bed.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:clap


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

:fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:cry


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Tasha said:


> :cry


 :hug


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

:sigh



njodis said:


>


lol, you ok there, njodis?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yep, just a little bit of electrocution. I'll be fine. :b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That could be me going though brain zap Pxil withdrawal. :afr.

My mood -> :yawn it's 2am!


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

been a while since I've used that one


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

:hide :afr



njodis said:


> been a while since I've used that one


That's great


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:cry 
:mum 
 
uke 
:bah


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

GraceLikeRain said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > been a while since I've used that one
> ...


Thanks.

Too bad it changed to a :sigh tonight...


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

:get :lurk :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:no 
















:fall


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:troll


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

LostinReverie...brotherly hug, :squeeze

Me - :yes


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

((((FairleighCalm))))


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:blank


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:spank


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:rain


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ross


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

:cry


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :troll :wtf :eek :door :sigh :blank


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Whats with the sofa? Have you been watching horror movies? 

Ross


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> Whats with the sofa? Have you been watching horror movies?
> 
> Ross


 :lol No, just the way I'm feeling at the moment :troll


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Dovetailing (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:con


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:yawn :time


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:cuddle


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

:cry


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

:con :eyes


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

:rain


----------



## psyche (Jul 16, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:banana TGIF!


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

:cig


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

uke


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:kiss


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:eek


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:rain


----------



## bestchao14 (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:get


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:drunk 

3 day weekend, had to have some fun.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:rain :cry :sigh


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:b


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

^OMG that made me laugh. I'm sorry that a boy hurt you.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:yawn :time


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:cry


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Where's the "I don't give a flying ****" smiley?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## Altanore (Dec 27, 2006)

:time


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:stu :con


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsf


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:get


----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

:|


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:cry


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:mushy :cuddle


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## aria (Sep 29, 2006)

:sus


----------



## jab_au (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm not :rain at present, but more :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

:con :mushy :rain :cup :boogie :blah :wtf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:con :um......... :idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^^ I have Q-Tips! :lol

:yawn


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:cry


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

:blank


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

ops :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:kiss


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

uke


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dsf


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:fall


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

LostInReverie said:


> uke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:flush


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :sigh


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:afr . . . :con . . .8)


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:rain :cry


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:troll


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...







...







...


----------



## Caution (Oct 26, 2007)

:kma


----------



## webdrifter (Oct 4, 2007)

:time :time :time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Curry (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:help


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:time


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

:con 

Why? Because a member called Mystery thinks Im a therapist :eek


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

invisibility said:


> :yes


 :kiss


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:clap


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:get


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

dfdf


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

:rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

:con


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## Kain (Jun 10, 2005)

D:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*insert smiley thats in a colosal amount of pain here*


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:cry :rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Zarklus (Aug 5, 2007)

sdf


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:um


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

:hide :blush


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)

ericj said:


>


This one again, too.


----------



## TheStig (Nov 24, 2007)

:kiss :nw :eek :afr :lol :b ops :banana :mum :idea :spit  :cry :hug :spank :spank :cuddle  :con :wtf :stu :rofl :um :clap :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf :wel :no :yes oke oke :sus :eyes :duck :troll :mushy :sas :get :thanks :boogie :sigh :ditto opcorn :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)




----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

ar


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:mum


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## sctork (Oct 23, 2006)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :rain


----------



## su0iruc (Aug 25, 2007)

:mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

:time


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

:yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

:wtf uke :cry :cry :cry :mum :cry :cry :um :get :sigh :no :rain 

:lurk and :fall and :cig


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:heart :idea


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:wtf


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:get


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:cuddle


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

ar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:kma


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:no . . . :eek . . . uke


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:get


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:sigh :no :lol :banana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## MissPhitMSD (Dec 9, 2007)

:hyper :kma l l


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:heart :spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:con


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:duel


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:fall


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eek


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:rain


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:heart :kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:stu :con


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:doh . . . :doh . . .:doh


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

8)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

ops


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:get :banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:afr :mum :um :no :sus :troll :rain :twisted :flush :fall


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## silentassassin (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Soul666 (Oct 29, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:kiss


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:heart ops


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:x


----------



## Addi (Jan 3, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Evem (Jan 4, 2008)

:?


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:afr


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:sigh :yawn :cry


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:time :afr uke :troll ops 

:hs opcorn opcorn


----------



## seattlegrunge (Oct 19, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:shock


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:x


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:sigh :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:int


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:heart :idea


----------



## cicada (Aug 25, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:cry :wtf


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:con


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:cry :doh :wels


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

:x


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sus


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

.....................


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:cuddle :love


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

:con (it doesn't show up)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:|


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

eagleheart said:


> :con (it doesn't show up)


I've cancelled the account it was hosted on. It's a good job anyway it wasn't very pleasant.


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

Ohh, I see


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:um :troll :afr :eek :sigh


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:banana


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:kiss :boogie


----------



## redribbon (Jan 19, 2008)

:um


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:afr :mum :no :sus :rain :twisted :flush :argue :steam uke :hide :fall :cig


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## laura03125 (Jan 9, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:b


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:dead


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:no


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:x


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:mushy .. :mushy .. :mushy


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:sigh :rain  :fall :get


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ops


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Toedoe (Sep 19, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:cuddle opcorn :mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:nw :nw


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:cry :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## trueshy (Nov 8, 2003)

workinprogress87 said:


> :cry :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


 :hug


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:kiss :duel :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:wtf :con


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

oke


----------



## Karizma (Feb 1, 2008)

:eyes :eyes


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:get


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## NewDayRising (Jul 8, 2006)

:cup


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lurk


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:eyes :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:clap


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :um :rain :sigh :no


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:lurk


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:rain :cry  :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Noca said:


> :rain :cry  :sigh


 :kiss


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :thanks


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:|


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:nw :banana :idea :spit :wel :hb :twisted  :?   :yay :flush :int :hide :wife :fall ar :dial 

I'm in an odd mood.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:mushy :con


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:banana :rofl :eyes :boogie


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:boogie :doh :banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:no


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

8)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:boogie ops


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:sigh :rain


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:boogie It's Friday!!! :clap :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:flush


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:sigh :rain


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mushy 


 


:hs 



woops hope I didn't go over the smiley limit to describe my mood. :con


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*Christine* said:


> :rain :rain :rain


 :hug


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:yes opcorn :sas


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oke 
:hyper 
:yay 
:drunk 
:haha


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:mushy  :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:lol


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

:cuddle :love


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh :mum :steam


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :mum :mum :mum :mum :spank :spank :spank :spank :no :no :no :no :rain :rain :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:idea :con


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:l


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:get


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:cry


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:rain


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

:sigh :rain :get


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:mum :rain


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:|  :rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:eyes :roll :yawn :evil :hide


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:cig :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:duck


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:|


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:nw :cig


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:sigh :rain :cry


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol 
:lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

haha :lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:|


----------



## BluOrchid (Feb 2, 2008)

ops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :squeeze :clap


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

@ @
\ ]
___________


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:sigh :rain :dead


----------



## hurricane-nut (Oct 22, 2004)

:eyes :troll :eek :spank ar :evil

P.S. Soundlessenigma, I love your avatar! I've always though the paperclip guy was annoying!


----------



## Blueispretty (Feb 4, 2008)

:kma :hyper :evil :heart


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

:afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

your mood as a smiley


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

:eek :nw :mushy



hurricane-nut said:


> P.S. Soundlessenigma, I love your avatar! I've always though the paperclip guy was annoying!


 :ditto


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:troll 

That's the only smiley I can find that resembles METALLL!!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

sean88 said:


> :troll
> 
> That's the only smiley I can find that resembles METALLL!!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Mc Borg said:


> sean88 said:
> 
> 
> > :troll
> ...


lol

RIGHT ON!


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:flush


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

jchildr said:


>


CHYEAA!


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

l


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b :banana :clap :yes :wel :sas :troll :thanks :boogie opcorn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:rain :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:um


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:duck


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:mum


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:cig


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:rain


----------



## odd_boi_out (Feb 11, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:banana


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:spit


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:|


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:yes


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

ops :sigh


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:eyes :troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:sigh Opposite of: :time


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:banana :boogie :troll :clap :eyes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:nw


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:cry


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :cry :lol :eyes :eyes :eyes :eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:cry


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

=)


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:rofl


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Don't ask.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

njodis said:


> Don't ask.


... well now I'm curious. lol


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:blah :blah :blah :tiptoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :banana :squeeze


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:no ... :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

uke


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:rain :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:yawn


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:rain :bah


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:roll :stu


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:help :yawn :? :| :eyes :stu :con


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

(3 times the happy)


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:drunk (I wish!)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:yes


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:blank


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:afr


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:boogie :clap :clap :boogie


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:sus :con :mum :bah :x :twak :rain


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:rain


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

:stu


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:um :sigh


----------



## gummibear (Feb 29, 2008)

:hyper 

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana :squeeze :yay :heart


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:clap


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:sus


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:door


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

aww for the coco


----------



## LarryM (Jan 15, 2008)

:wtf :get :rain :hide :help :flush :tiptoe :door :spit opcorn :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:time


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:wels


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:heart :idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um :afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:wel


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:lurk :lurk :lurk :lurk :lurk :lurk :lurk :lurk :lurk


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

This reminds me of a smiley version of jchildr's avatar :lol


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

uke :dead


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> This reminds me of a smiley version of jchildr's avatar :lol


Ahaha nice =p


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## kevinffcp (Aug 30, 2007)

:get :get :get :get


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Roped (Feb 24, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cig opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:get


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


>


omg :lol


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:b


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## krasiegirl (Nov 21, 2006)

:nw :afr ops :eyes :get :rain 
I guess these are all the major ones I feel.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze  :kiss :cuddle


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:time


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:| ops


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Is that ed?


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

Mc Borg said:


> Is that ed?


Gravy!
I mean, yes


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

It's Bart Simpson with glasses


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

njodis said:


> It's Bart Simpson with glasses


Haha well, it's supposed to be Ed anyway...
http://www.thesmilies.com/eddie.php


----------



## swtpea (Mar 15, 2008)

:b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:help


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:con :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit :sigh :yawn


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

:sigh :sus :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain :sigh :stu


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

posting.php?sid=7927fc29fb8b6fbfa156af3b699d2136#
:sigh posting.php?sid=7927fc29fb8b6fbfa156af3b699d2136#
:banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:con


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:wel :sas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hyper :shock :time


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:um :sigh :rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:doh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:spank


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

-


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ar :hide :time :wtf


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:sigh :rain :dead


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

:rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:drunk :drunk :wtf :banana :troll :sas :stu 

My day in a nutshell,...


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:x


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:cup :blah :time :time :cup :yawn :yawn :yawn :hyper :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:yawn


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

* insert pain emotion here *


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn naptime?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:b


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

uke


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:con :afr :twisted


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:cig :nw :b ops :um :yes :no oke :sus :troll :eyes :get :thanks opcorn t :kma  :duel :yay :twak :drunk :whip :squeeze :hs :haha :wife :doh :tiptoe :blah 


:sas


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

:hyper :blah :|  :rain :no :time uke :teeth :rofl :heart


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry :rain :sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:b


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:clap :boogie :yes :banana  :b :kiss


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:blank


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol 

watching family guy.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ops :b :lol :kiss 

That was neat. :yes 

:squeeze


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:sus :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:um


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr :con


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

ops


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu 

:fall 

:?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

dvno


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:boogie :boogie :boogie - 22,700 posts!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## TwilightCat (Mar 31, 2008)

:banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

mood swings...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum :sigh :yawn :mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ ditto ^^

I feel nauseated.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

:?  :blank


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol :rofl :haha


----------



## rufusmor (Feb 28, 2008)

:con


----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

Friday, 4:00 - :banana :clap :yay  :banana


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:?


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

uke


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## pussycatdolls (Apr 24, 2007)

:b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:cig :bah :time :dead :yawn :yawn :? :x


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


>


face spasms?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:|


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:blank :blank


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:cuddle


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> face spasms?


 :lol That's a mood? I'm feeling face spasm-y today!
I figured it was laughing, but I'll pretend it's having spasms because it makes me smile.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> ANCIENT said:
> 
> 
> > face spasms?
> ...


 :lol yeah, its a mood.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh :time :stu


----------



## demian1 (Dec 11, 2006)

:no l :eyes l :sigh l  l :time = :con l  l :um l :stu l :wtf = :x


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

:get


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :fall :blank


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:eyes :clap :boogie :banana :kma


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :heart :squeeze :banana :cup :clap


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

...


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:sigh :?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:troll


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:rain :spit :dead


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:time :sigh :yawn


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:lol


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr <- cold


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Meppe (Apr 8, 2008)

:get


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:no :eyes 

(haha 'no eyes'...that's not my mood)


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh 
:| :yawn   :cup   :whip :hs :steam :help


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:boogie :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:hug :kiss ops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

also :rain


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum :no :sigh :|


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:duel argumentative and a little worried :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu :blank :yawn


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

:lurk


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

ops


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:x


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

:yawn :hb :blush

its supposed to be me eating a big cake then feeling embarrassed for eating so much....yeah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum ops  :yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:cuddle


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:sigh :rain :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:con


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:stu :sigh :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn ops :hide


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:b


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

So I saw this mysterious liquid and was like :spit 
At first a felt fine but suddenly :afr :eek :troll 
Finally i was able to calm down a bit :lol :yes 
Well that is until I saw :banana :banana :banana 
Oh yes, I had lost my mind :eyes

Well, the :banana told me he was my god, and that I better obey him or else :spank :rain 
Not one to cause trouble, I immediately :nw  :banana 
After hours and hours of :nw I finally came up with a plan :idea 
If i could concentrate real hard :afr I might just be able :afr to teleport away!! :afr

I think it worked :um I dont see any evil banana :um

but just then,... :duck TOO BE CONTINUED....?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol ^


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:duel ready to fight and defend myself when thinking of a certain someone at work
:hug thinking of a friend at work
and a little :yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:cup


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

*looks at the number of posts that i have*









i'm almost a veteran! i feel old...


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

:mum :hide :doh :argue


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:kiss


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## SoleSoul (Apr 17, 2008)

:help


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:clap :boogie :banana


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:afr


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:bah :bah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## Halcyon (Nov 24, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

+_+


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

:troll


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:nw


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cup


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## LadyJane (Jan 8, 2008)

:afr :flush :cry


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

:sus


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

:con :sigh :help


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ops


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh :stu


----------



## Danu (Aug 13, 2006)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## webdrifter (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:huh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

(I think)

:boogie :banana


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:mum


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Nighty nite Coco, have sweet dork dreams honey.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol, okay dear.

you have a good night too, dreaming about whatever it is cool people dream about.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:lol


----------



## JR87 (Jan 11, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:spam posting.php?mode=smilies&f=52#
:spam
posting.php?mode=smilies&f=52#
:int
posting.php?mode=smilies&f=52#
:agree
posting.php?mode=smilies&f=52#
:get
posting.php?mode=smilies&f=52#
:banana


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr :eek


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:blah :lurk :yay :hb (tomorrow) :kma :heart


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:lol :thanks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :get :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :eyes :yay :yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:duck


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:banana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:boogie :banana :boogie :banana


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

and if I refuse?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:yay


----------



## frenchie (Mar 27, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

uke


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :yawn :banana :eyes :yay


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hug :cry :rub 


 :hs 


:thanks :yay


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh 




:banana :banana :banana 


:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:cry


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:mushy :stu :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ops


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :con :wtf :stu :cry :rain :mushy :um :sas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

njodis said:


>


What's that supposed to be, a seizure? :b

ok "headbangsn2" now I get it!


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sus


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:whip Ok class, begin exercising now!
:nw oh god this is hard :nw :nw :nw i ..must..stop :yawn 

:mum GET UP RIGHT NOW YOU LAZY PIECE OF CRAP!! ... :no 
:mum NO?! IM GOING TO TURN YOU INTO MUSH! :cry no! please!! 
:twak WORK! :fall I cant go on.. :wife WORK, IM GETTING MAD!
:nw :fall I cant...go on.. I refuse!
:argue "Do it now!" "No I cant!"

:idea hmm..time to make a get away :tiptoe :tiptoe oh no look out for that :banana :fall 

:bah this leaves me no choice, battle the excercise teacher to the death! *an epic battle ensues!!*
:spank oke :duel :wife :whip :twak 
***!!! :dead !!!*** :clap YAY! I am victorious over the evil exercise instructor!!
Celebration time tonight!! :drunk :group :yay :hb :hs :squeeze :cig 
:afr wait a minute..the person I just killed was my ride home :doh :rain :cry 
Well, if it works for mario, maybe it will work for me :flush uke uke hmmm nope.

I'll just sleep under here for tonight :hide 


THE END!! :wtf :stu :get :ditto well screw you guys it made sense to me! That may have something to do with :cig though...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

great story. :yes 
very inspirational. :yes 
thanks for that. :yes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

oh wait I forgot to post a smiley, lets see if I can find one that best describes how I feel, hmmmm.......


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Does that imply you enjoy mudering people, or would be happy murdering someone in particular. Or possible you enjoy watching an out of control chainsaw hit someone. I demand further explanation as shown by this face : :help


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

lol

Its pent up emotion coming out of me, making me to want to hurt someone (which of course I really won't), but no one in particular. :no 

But, no, I don't kill ppl for sport nor condone that kind of behavior.


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

Let me try to depent you, or unpent...neither are words...uh...but both sound like depants and unpants. ANYWAYS

Heres you :mum and then I would do this :eyes but you would still be :mum 
so then I would do my irish jig dance :boogie and then you would be like :con 
and then I would try a goofy face like  :troll but you would be like :sigh 
and then I would need a break for a second opcorn 
and then I would tell you a hilarious joke like :lol and then you would be getting a little better like :b 
and then I would put on my banana suit and do this :banana 
and you would be like :rofl and I would be like :yes 
and then I would try this :kiss but you may respond like this :twak or :shock or :bah 
and then I would trick you by tapping your other shoulder like this :rub 
and no one can resist the reverse shoulder tap and your would be like :haha and then I'd be like :yay and then we would just talk for awgile :blah and finally you could no longer resist my charm resulting in :kiss ops :cuddle :mushy :squeeze and possibly if you have a banana suit fetish this would happen :banana :evil or if youre a little kinky there would be some :spank and :whip !! Hopefully after all that I dont wake up from a dream :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:help :get :stu :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> Well, if it works for mario, maybe it will work for me :flush uke uke hmmm nope.


LOL


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wtf


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:lol :eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :yawn :hide


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

oke


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:um


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:evil


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*mood change*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :yay :banana :clap


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:clap :mushy


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:idea


----------



## St.Paul (Dec 25, 2007)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:group love these forums guys, you all rock


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Marylandgreeneyes said:


> :group love these forums guys, you all rock


 :ditto :yes


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh :rain :cry


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Theres no emotiocn for anxiously happy

:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mushy 

:afr 

ops 

:wtf 

:sigh 

opcorn 

:squeeze 
:hs 

:b 

:drunk 

:lol 

:help 

:blah 

:cig 
:heart 


 


:stu


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze

:cuddle

:drunk

:heart


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:door


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:bored

no that didn't work.


----------



## webdrifter (Oct 4, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

:help :spam :sas :banana 
:int :spam 
t :spam 
:dd :spam 

:thanks


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwzzzz sleepy njodis. how cute.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:kiss


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwwww


love...............


makes my heart melty.......



:mushy 








:banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

uke 

sry to ruin the love.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :lol ^^


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

awww :hug get someone to hold your hair

as for myself :group :sas


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:flush


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:idea :mum :spank :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :sigh :troll :no :wtf :wtf :wtf :cry :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

but am getting here:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^^ :lol ^^^

What the heck is that smilie doing, Njodis?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> ^ :squeeze
> 
> :yawn


Thanks sweetness. I'm all better now.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:banana :banana


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

CHEER UP GUYS!!! :banana Put some music on and dance! :boogie :yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

AOL Dial-up connection


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu 

opcorn


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :x  uke uke :time :dead :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:mushy :mushy :mushy :mushy :eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:blah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## uskidsknow (Feb 6, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

ar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu :afr :um :afr :stu


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :banana :lol :lol :lol :banana :banana :boogie :boogie :boogie 
I'M HAPPY.
Klonopin Rules


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:spit


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :hide :no


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

t t t t t t t t :hb


----------



## ElectricVolcano (Apr 15, 2008)

:blank


----------



## taglog7 (Dec 26, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu :con :eyes :con :stu :con :eyes :con :eyes :con :stu 






:hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug 




:yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay :yay


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sus


----------



## morningmud (Jan 17, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:afr


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ :hug 

:sas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lol ops


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:eyes :troll :banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:afr :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :kiss thankies.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:?


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:banana :boogie


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

oke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

:ditto0


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:sigh :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Noca said:


> :sigh :rain


 :hug :hug :hug :hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:troll


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

njodis said:


> :troll


 :ditto


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

Just Lurking said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> > :troll
> ...


 :ditto


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

opcorn <-- Kinda like that, but deprived of popcorn. You know?

Ah, ****. I'll just explain it. I have a craving for popcorn.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn can't sleep :sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes :stu :mum  :troll :nw :troll  :mum :stu :eyes 

I like smilies. :yes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:boogie :afr :clap


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:rain :get


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:flush :dead uke :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :eyes :con :eyes :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:thanks


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > :sigh :rain
> ...


thank you maam :kiss


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:mushy :lol


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:spank :troll :troll :rain :twak :time :bah :bah uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


>


 :hug


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> :mum


 :hug


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> workinprogress87 said:
> 
> 
> > :mum
> ...


you.

outside.

NOW.

lol j/k


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn x 10


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh :afr :con :afr :sigh  


:banana :yay  :yay :banana 


:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> CoconutHolder said:
> 
> 
> > workinprogress87 said:
> ...


 :mum :duel


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu :fall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con :stu :yawn 

:rub


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:get :afr uke


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:wtf :yes :troll :troll :troll :troll :troll


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yawn 
sleep please.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:con :sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn :yawn 
pillow
bed
blankie
dreamland

:um


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

:um :lurk


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> :blank


 :ditto & :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :time :rain :afr :hide


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :hug


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:time :fall


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:cry


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

ar :hide


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)

:bah


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:cry :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sigh :con :con :sigh :flush :stu :stu :afr :doh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:wtf :troll


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:hyper


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:roll :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hyper 
( except its green tea now not coffee  )


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ I need somma that. flavoured stuff though.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:stu :?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yeah the flavored stuff is good too.

i've been drinking it plain, no honey, no sugar, nothing. Its kind of hard to get used to at first. I'm sticking to it though as its helping a lot with energy and keeping my weight down and other things. 
They do have good flavored ones that don't contain sugar and stuff either.
or one could use splenda I suppose.
or just use honey or sugar if one doesn't care about consuming lots of that. I can't. I crash and stuff, no good for me.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :hug


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

njodis said:


>


Haha I find that smilie funny. I wonder what it means.

currently I am feeling blah dunno if there's a smilie for that.

oh here you go
:blank


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:no :yes :cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con :afr :um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh :yawn :spank


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:cuddle


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:cry @ the earthquake in china


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:time :sigh :help


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:fall


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## redstardude (Mar 10, 2008)

:um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## kelso (Apr 23, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:cup  :lol :b :sas


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

ar :cry :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:afr


----------



## SAlovesme (Nov 15, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 


I'm okay

i'm okay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:cry :rain :sigh :hide :mum 

Im not okay......


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^uhh sorry to hear that, that sucks. My nerves are shizzzzot! But I'm not sad so thats good I guess. :stu ^^

:squeeze


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:eyes :mushy


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:get 

opcorn


----------



## yellowpaper (Nov 13, 2007)

:mum... :steam... :eyes... :cry... 

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain 
:dead


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:wtf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con 

:stu 

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:afr :hide :mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

(please last please last please last)


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:dead


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :um :?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:clap


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:rain :stu :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:get :con 
:mum :mum :mum


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


>


 :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Untergang (May 19, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu :con :yawn


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:cry


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:con :eyes opcorn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*insert in pain smiley here*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Marylandgreeneyes (Feb 10, 2008)

ITS SO COLD WTF NO


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

:yawn 
:time :doh

:rain

I started feeling tired, looked at the clock... 6AM.
Insomnia blows big time. I'd just fixed my sleeping the other week.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :kiss 

opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum  :sigh :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze hope you feel better

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain :sigh :roll :bah


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh and :con but kinda


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr 
:afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## metabeta (Feb 20, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Somewhere between  and , which I guess would be :blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Vito (Mar 14, 2008)

:bah


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :banana :cup but also :afr :hide and kind of :rain


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :squeeze :heart


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cig


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Toscy said:


>


 :hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm happy for you guys/gals.

I'm happy for myself too.



Warmly,
Gerard


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

but also :stu and a little ar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

[attachment=0:2bre8y3b]fight2.gif[/attachment:2bre8y3b]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn and :sigh kinda :doh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :yay


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:blank and :stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I've sunk back to


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :sigh :mum :afr :eek :cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

leppardess said:


> :rain :sigh :mum :afr :eek :cry


 :hug


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

:afr :cry :mum :stu :rain :get :hide


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze :hug :squeeze :hs  

*hugs to everyone*


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn :?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*where's the smilie that looks like its all hot and stuff cuz its real humid out?? I need that one inserted too.*


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

I think I'm somewhere in between  and :blank with a bit of :con 

I've been confused a lot lately :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:sas


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :roll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:doh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:um


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:rain :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:eyes :cry


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:roll


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:yawn :sigh :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm emotional in general right now.

So, *insert emotional smilie here* whichever one that would be.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:eek


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Where does everybody get their unique smileys?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

8)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:blank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh :? 

:squeeze everyone


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :squeeze back at ya!

:group


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:? :|  :fall :um


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry : :sigh :rain :rain :rain :doh :cry :cry :cry :cry ... :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :sigh :rain :doh :doh :cry :cry :cry :cry ... :sigh


 :hug :squeeze :rub


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:drunk


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ops :time :blush :fall :lurk :sigh


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:boogie :boogie :boogie :yay :banana


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:time :hyper


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

- I know for certain she is going to ground me.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :sigh :rain :doh :doh :cry :cry :cry :cry ... :sigh
> ...


Thanks, dudette.

....viewtopic.php?f=60&t=82598&p=953433#p


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hide :fall :flush


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:troll


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn

and

 for some reasons, :rain for others


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:afr :stu :um :blank


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

opcorn Closest I could find to HUNGRY...


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh with :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con :stu :yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry :bah uke


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^

:rub 

opcorn :time


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)

:thanks


----------



## PrincessQueenCupcake (May 29, 2008)

:spit


----------



## mayonegg (Jun 2, 2008)

:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:blank


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

:rain :time :afr :yawn :yawn :afr :time :rain 

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr


:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

but also kinda :afr


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:kiss


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :banana :squeeze :heart :clap


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:cry :rain :cry :rain :cry :rain :cry :rain :cry :rain :cry :rain :cry :rain :rain :rain :rain :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry :rain :rain :rain :rain :cry :cry :cry :cry :cry 

*screams*


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ & ^x2 :hug 

:sigh :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze everyone!



 :yay


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

:boogie :yay


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry people. :hug

I want to feel like this  but I really feel like this  .


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry evwybuddy we got your backs :rub :kiss


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Well I was here  

Now I seem to be here

:blank :stu


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:blank :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:cig :eyes :yawn


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:blank :con :stu :sigh 

I'm somwhere in there


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :yay :yay


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

opcorn :cuddle


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

awwwwwwwwwzz


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:um :afr :um 
:um :afr :um 
:um :afr :um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu :yawn :mum


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)

8)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:stu with some :afr


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:blank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

oke


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:clap


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:duel


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:yes


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

l 

feeling positive and hopeful about the future


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:drunk :twak


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:teeth :drunk :kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :afr :mum ops


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

uke


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:yawn :rain :um :bah


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:banana :stu :boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:um :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn :stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum 

 

:blank 

:twak 

:yawn 

:rain 

:sigh

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :rain


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

:huh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:eyes :afr :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## eagleheart (Jun 14, 2007)

:cry :eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

For my 24,200th post....

:yawn

Good night, all!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:hide :afr :yawn :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


>


 :con

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:wife


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

[attachment=0:1tv67c5v]CG-HUNGRY-SMILEY.gif[/attachment:1tv67c5v]

I also have a headache, probably because I'm so damn hungry!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:wtf :stu :mum :eyes :sas :con :stu :wel oke :yes :no :troll :duck :get opcorn


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

opcorn :blank


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :yay :cup :squeeze :heart :afr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:dead


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

schematory modificational change.



bahhh

this too shall pass


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

see? its all good.

i'm happy again.



whee!


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

(got a new guitar book!!)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

....still have the whole day off in front of me....and I only have to work three days until I get 3 days off again.... :clap


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:mum


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ :ditto


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :wtf :wtf :mum :mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:lol :b :rofl :duck :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


>


 me too. :squeeze


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww e-hugs everybuddy :rub


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> njodis said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


awwwz.

Surprise hug!! =p


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^awww that was so cute!^

thanks to both of you!



things are looking up now.
i know what i need to do.
and i just gotta start doing it already.
here i go........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh :rain :stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:? :stu :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes :yawn :fall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:fall


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hide


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

^ did you just get lucky? like this: :cuddle lol





opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

workinprogress87 said:


> ^ did you just get lucky? like this: :cuddle lol
> 
> opcorn


lol! no, actually. :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :banana :heart :squeeze :hide :mum :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yet :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

ar :fall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con 
:stu 
:sigh


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:nw


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:stu :sigh


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

:mum :twisted :twak :argue :steam :help :bah :wife :cry :cry


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

^^ :squeeze


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

:yawn :troll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:get 

:b 

:lol 

:um 

:yes :no 

opcorn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:fall


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:con fused


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

meh
kinda


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

yays


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:mum

what an asshat


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

and a little :afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr but also kind of :yay


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

Ally said:


> :afr :afr :afr but also kind of :yay


I feel this way too


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:um :sigh :con :help :help :help :help :lurk :teeth :duel :? :? :? :stu :eyes :huh :blah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn  :? :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con :con :con :con :con :con :lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:flush :dead


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:sus


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:|

(on the cusp of depression, I think)


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

:blank l


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sus ar


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :cry :stu :wtf


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:um :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:help :help :help  

:time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:?


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:rain :con :rain :stu


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:con :get


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :eyes :fall


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

:afr :rain :shock


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu :sigh


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze <<< a 'sorry' squeeze


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A mix of :yay & :rain but mostly :yay .


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:cry


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Ditto


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

double ditto.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

triple ditto + :afr


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

ops + ar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:door


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:doh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I was a whole lot of everything today. But now I'm basically  with a lil bit of :hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:yay :banana :yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

^ finally losing it? :b 

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

:sigh :rain :cry 

Yeah, I'm depressed


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Fanciful Unicorn said:


> :sigh :rain :cry
> 
> Yeah, I'm depressed


 :hug


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## yardsale (Mar 13, 2007)

:mushy :cry


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze 

:cup


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

:door


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:fall :clap


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

^^ :squeeze ^^


 :b


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yawn :mushy :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:yawn :sigh :rain


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:banana :kiss


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yay :sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank uke :bah :sigh :mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

http://msn.mess.be/data/thumbnails/151/****_YOU.jpg


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

yeah_yeah_yeah said:


> http://msn.mess.be/data/thumbnails/151/****_YOU.jpg


:ditto


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

omgnoudidnt said:


> yeah_yeah_yeah said:
> 
> 
> > http://msn.mess.be/data/thumbnails/151/****_YOU.jpg
> ...


 :ditto :ditto


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:eyes :b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :yawn


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

:stu ops :afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:um


----------



## gozinsky (Mar 11, 2008)

:con :um :wtf :afr


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:rain


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

ar


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)

:x


----------



## pabs (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum  :sigh


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:banana


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:no


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:afr


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:boogie :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:cig


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:afr   :afr


:rain


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

:mum :wife


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Darren (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*

:rain


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:idea :boogie :afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:um


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:sus :lurk :sus


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:bah :rain :afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:afr


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

Just wanted to ask: what is your signature line about, Ally?



> "when life offers you a dream... so far beyond any of your expectations... it's not reasonable to grieve when it comes to an end... twighlight... enough for forever... la tua cantante (your song)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

RubyTuesday said:


> Just wanted to ask: what is your signature line about, Ally?
> 
> 
> 
> > "when life offers you a dream... so far beyond any of your expectations... it's not reasonable to grieve when it comes to an end... twighlight... enough for forever... la tua cantante (your song)


It's a promo type thing for the novel "Twilight". It's about this girl who falls in love with a vampire and puts her life in danger. It's being made into a movie. I'm amped for it! It's supposed to come out late this year.

"Stephenie Meyer (the author) has stated that the apple on the cover represents the forbidden fruit from the book of Genesis. It symbolizes Bella's and Edward's love, which is forbidden, not unlike that of the forbidden apple tree. It also represents choice." awwww

I realize you didn't wanna know all that. :lol


----------



## Handed To Obsoletion (Jun 6, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :afr :banana


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Ditto


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:boogie :cuddle


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:cry


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum and :afr but mostly :banana .


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ minus the first.


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

oke :spit


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:wife


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ops


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:shock :yay :shock


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:b opcorn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

opcorn :boogie


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> :sigh


 :hug


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:stu :banana


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## emmitt (May 20, 2008)

:con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:eyes :clap :con


----------



## Fanciful Unicorn (Jul 19, 2007)

:time


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hb :kma


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

CoconutHolder said:


> :yawn :fall


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mushy :stu :con :mushy 

:cry


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :sigh :rain :rain :flush :flush


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ops


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :cup


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:b


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :eyes


----------



## heyubigrockstar (Jul 15, 2008)

:hyper


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

ops

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:?


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :con :cup


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yes


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:troll


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:doh :lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

:con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :hyper :sigh :flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:cup


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:time :afr

uke


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:eyes

and still :mushy


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:yawn :con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yay


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:blah :yawn :|


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Ally said:


>


 :ditto


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:get :eyes :cry :rain :time  :dead


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

Polar said:


> Ally said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


 :ditto :ditto


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:mushy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Shauna The Dead said:


> :get :eyes :cry :rain :time  :dead


^ :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :afr


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:cry :cry :cry :fall uke


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Ally said:


> Shauna The Dead said:
> 
> 
> > :get :eyes :cry :rain :time  :dead
> ...


 :hug


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)

ar :time :hyper :afr


----------



## glennz20 (May 1, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf ops ops ops


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :squeeze :cup :mum :rofl


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:eyes :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:door


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:fall


----------



## jellyfish (Jul 3, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :con :sigh


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:cry :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

:time :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain :bah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup < Hyper


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :rain :bah


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

:cry :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :hug

:yawn *insert please email me smilie here*


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Is there a '**** IT' smiley?


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> Is there a '**** IT' smiley?


 :eek woah woah woah :con

MY smilie: :um opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Polar said:


> Is there a '**** IT' smiley?


Here he is : :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> Polar said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a '**** IT' smiley?
> ...


 :lol :yes


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr ar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:kiss


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

; - ;


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

; - ;


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :rain


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

 :afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :kiss 

:rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:shock :idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mushy :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:um :afr


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

:mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh :mushy :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

-smiley of ripping someone's head off-


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Yes be afraid, be very afraid!!

Actually I no longer feel like ripping someone's head off. Yay meds.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ *phew smiley*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Cheer up butter cup.

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^I'm not a butter cup :b 

:lol :rofl


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:fall


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:con :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum :blank :yawn


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :mum :mum


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:hug


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn  :mum


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank :blank


----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice to see other happy peoples too.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> Nice to see other happy peoples too.


 :ditto

&



njodis said:


>


 :ditto to this too


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:blush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :yawn :rain :sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yawn :fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yawn :hide


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)

:time :mushy :kma :banana


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:yawn :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:cig


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Ditto.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> :yawn


 :ditto


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn  :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

uke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:yawn :afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :hug 

:yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Polar said:


> :yawn :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:afr :mum


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:banana :banana 
:yay 
:boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :mum :yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:yes


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ cheer up sweet tart :squeeze

As for me I'm hungry but I don't see a smilie for that. I can eat this cake. :hb


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry :rain :cry 

(But I will get to that later, as depression hits me at bedtime. By the way, **** you, depression.)


----------



## shyguy246 (Apr 27, 2006)

:cig


----------



## puffywan (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :yawn :afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:|


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

:cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :hug 

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:roll


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:time 

(30 more minutes!)


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Toscy said:


> :sigh


 :hug


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

:b


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:b


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr

:drunk


----------



## Bumble Bee (Aug 2, 2008)

:um


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:x


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:cry :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank 

:ditto


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:no


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:afr :rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:dead


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:bah


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:squeeze :kiss to the people ^^^ above me.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


>


 :lol


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:shock


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ops


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:mum


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

:blah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :mum  :sigh


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ :hug 

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

:hyper


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cry :sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:? :con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :mum


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :roll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:twisted


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

^( to everyone above) :hug :hug :hug :hug :hug 
:group


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:stu :stu


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes :lol :b :um :b :lol :eyes


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

:teeth :cry :rofl :rofl


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

nubly said:


>


 :spit

:b :lol


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:spank


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

:cig


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:bah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze


:afr :yawn


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

:evil


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:eyes uke


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:blank :stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:bah :time


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:mushy


----------



## Nihlanth (Sep 1, 2004)

:troll :troll :troll :cry :cry :kma :twisted :int :haha


Yeah Im in a wierd mood.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :yawn :mushy :yay


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:cup :yay :kiss :eyes :yay :group :group :blah opcorn


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

:spank oke :troll :eyes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:stu :rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Shauna (Jul 29, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| It rarely gets better than this and often gets worse.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:um


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

a little :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:spit :mum


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:rain :sigh :cry :banana


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: re: Post your mood as a smiley*



justlistening said:


>


hey where'd you get that pretty smiley from?

:stu


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:x


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :heart :banana :cup :squeeze


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:con


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

8)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:hug


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :|


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


 :hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Smooth_Orange_Crush said:


> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


*man love* :hug


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:die


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze Hope you start feeling better soon.

:yawn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:afr :sigh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

[attachment=0irl9irb]awcrap.gif[/attachmentirl9irb]


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:cup


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cig


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:cry :sas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:cig :eyes :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ar :afr :hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

ar :door


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

I suppose, but that will change later.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:roll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

a bit of :eyes 
a bit of :stu 
a bit of :b & :lol 
a bit of :sigh

I'm all mixed up.


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:um


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:spank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:banana


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:die


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes :eyes :eyes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:fall


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain :cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

........


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :blank :fall


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:sigh :stu


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:time :time


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:con :um :sas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

uke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain  :mum


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

:idea + :banana + :eyes + :yay + :stu + :boogie = :troll me :troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:drunk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:help


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum  :roll


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:wtf


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn but awake.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:no :wtf :con ops :bah


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ That's a mood? I'll have what you're having!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :lol Yes it's a mood. It's the 'I haven't slept all night, I'm off in crazy/happy land' mood. You should give it a try sometime, although I don't recommend it in large doses.


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:cig (but without the smoking)


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Ally said:


> ^ :lol Yes it's a mood. It's the 'I haven't slept all night, I'm off in crazy/happy land' mood. You should give it a try sometime, although I don't recommend it in large doses.


Haha alright. Will do. I didn't get a whole lot of sleep but not to the point of crazy/happy landness.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:kma


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :roll :yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

ops


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

; - ;


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

oke


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:wtf :mum :roll


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:time


----------



## Cured (Sep 13, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:boogie 2 music


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

D:


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

still :boogie 2 music


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ops


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:get


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:blank :stu :no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :yawn :headache


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## pariahgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## golden hummingbird (Aug 31, 2008)

:time


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:fall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :afr :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :heart :squeeze :banana :cup


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum :get :wtf


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

:afr :stu :fall


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yay  :yay  :yay  :yay


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:sus


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:cig


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

8)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:duck


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr but also :yay & :cup .


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn and I guess a lil :kma  :yay after hearing the school bells ringing and knowing I don't have to be there.


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:time


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :banana :cup :squeeze :heart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:int


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:stu


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :mum


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

<|~~

That's right. I'm feeling wizardly.


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:spank I want more smilies!


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :afr :mum :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hide


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes :wel :stu opcorn :get :sas


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Calamity (Jul 28, 2008)

:lol and then 10 minutes later :sigh and then 10 more minutes later :afr and then 15 minutes later :cry and then 20 minutes later :lol

*gets back in line at the mood roller-coaster* Weeeeee! :lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

:cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Calamity said:


> :lol and then 10 minutes later :sigh and then 10 more minutes later :afr and then 15 minutes later :cry and then 20 minutes later :lol
> 
> *gets back in line at the mood roller-coaster* Weeeeee! :lol


 :lol :hug 
I know how you feel. I have those roller-coaster days often too. :yes :sigh 
:lol :hug


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:time :um :afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :mum


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

oke lol


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:doh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*hot and sweaty not-so-smilie smilie* 

*tired smilie*


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:egg


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:donut

:ice cream in ice coffee



:cold water


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :mum


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:afr :wtf :rain :yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:amy winehouse


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ ditto.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain :bah <-- pretty much my favourite smiley in the history of simlies. not that you have to care.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:b :stu :um :sigh  :con :? :get


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:stu :con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:fall


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

I suppose I would have to go with :blank


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

ar


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:um :afr :um


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> :cup


I'll have what she's having.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yawn
:cup


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

uke :fall


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

:x :x :x


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr but also :yay


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:fall :cry


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:afr


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

^ :hug

opcorn :stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:time :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :um :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :cry


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:starving


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Polar said:


> ^ :hug


 :thanks

ME=
:eating &
 &
:eyes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hs


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain 








:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:troll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cig


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:thanks


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hugs for everyone feeling down/mad or *sigh*.



Me= :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:lol


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:duck


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:clap


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:blank

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :rofl


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hyper :cup :blah


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:rain :time


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:afr :mum :con :wtf :sigh  :yawn :fall


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:mum My work is calling me. Probably to see if I can come in early. GRRR. I hate answering the phone. And I hate going to work! :mum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um :afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## crazytomato (Aug 5, 2008)

:>


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hyper :huh :blank


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

(D*_*(D


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:cry :cry :cry :mum :mum :mum :hide :hide :|  :flush :time :dead :fall :fall :fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :cry :cry :cry :mum :mum :mum :hide :hide :|  :flush :time :dead :fall :fall :fall


:hug


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Aloysius said:


> SadRosesAreBeautiful said:
> 
> 
> > :cry :cry :cry :mum :mum :mum :hide :hide :|  :flush :time :dead :fall :fall :fall
> ...


 :squeeze Thanks


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

ms
:moody
:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Jellybeanz (Jul 1, 2008)

:rain :cry When will I learn to just stop trying


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:um


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn :doh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:yawn
:door


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:stu oke oke oke oke oke oke oke oke


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

x


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:tiptoe


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:wife


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :stu


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

ar


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sigh :no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :mum :stu :?  :| :twak (hitting myself) :help :fall :um :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:help


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

l and 
:boogie and


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :mum :sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

^ :squeeze ^


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:con


----------



## Amelia (Nov 24, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:fall


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain :cry


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con :stu


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Unshown (Sep 18, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:stu :yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:argue :flush


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :heart :squeeze :cup


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:heart


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:bah :roll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum  :yawn


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:yawn uke


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide :whip


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :roll

:lazy


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

they should make a smiley for horn...nnnevermind. UM...


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## danielk (Jun 4, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

uke


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:kma ...scratch that. 

:bah :bah :bah


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:tiptoe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cig thankyou klonopin


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :cig thankyou klonopin


Stoner.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol hey it was the closest one I could find to how I'm currently feeling.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:cry


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:spank


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:um :um :um


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:boogie  :boogie


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:no


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:banana :banana Just got done working out. Always makes me feel better.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

If anyone needs me I'll be hiding under this chair :hide


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:hug


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr :sigh


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

opcorn :yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## TATA (Sep 18, 2008)

:spank :twak


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :sigh :mum :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Somewhere between  and :blank and kinda :afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:cry


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)




----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:evil


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:mushy :mushy :mushy :cuddle :cuddle  :lol


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:mushy :mushy :mushy :kiss :kiss :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol :lurk


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:doh :rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn :yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh 
:con :con :con :con :con :con :con 
:um :um :um :um :um :um :um 
:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain 
:bah :blush :argue :flush :yawn :?


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh
> :con :con :con :con :con :con :con
> :um :um :um :um :um :um :um
> :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain
> :bah :blush :argue :flush :yawn :?


 :hug


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

-


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:help


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist

[youtube:95xg4cn4]IcgfdtkcIW0[/youtube:95xg4cn4]


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:no


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:stu :eyes :flush :fall :hide :help :dead


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

uke


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:help


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hide


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:eyes :eyes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:mum


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:stu


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:stu :sigh


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:yawn :sigh :um :blah


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:help


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Iron Butterfly (Nov 13, 2007)

:rain :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:sigh :cry :rain :time :help :tiptoe :hide :lurk :flush :yawn  :afr


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

SadRosesAreBeautiful said:


> :sigh :cry :rain :time :help :tiptoe :hide :lurk :flush :yawn  :afr


 :ditto

Mood swings today...sigh.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:headache


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyaa said:


> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh
> :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh :sigh
> ...


 :hug


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Shadows Veil (Sep 16, 2008)

:time  :rain :sigh ops :door :hide


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:cup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:cry :stu :clap :wtf :cry :stu :clap :wtf :cry :stu :clap :wtf :no


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:rain :stu :sigh :help :fall


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)




----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :fall


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

:blank


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:afr :sigh :drunk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:hug


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:stu :yawn :flush


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol :squeeze


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:afr :eek :wtf


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:rain


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## spinal97 (May 11, 2008)

:mushy opcorn  :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:yawn :yawn :fall


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:no


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:drunk 

^^a teensy bit deceptive, seeing as I'm drunk by myself. But, it will have to do.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:no


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

^ WOW :lol  nice one Kyaa


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn opcorn :boogie


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:yawn :boogie :yawn :boogie :yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck :stu :um :tiptoe


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :cry


 :hug

ME= :sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:headache


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

: :afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:cuddle


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

oke


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:christian uncomfortbale


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

:drunk :yes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:evil :evil :evil


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:cry :cry :cry

:drunk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:help


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:cry :con :no :bah


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sas


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn :hide :blah :fall :door :stu


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

^ :hug

me:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:door


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:drunk :eyes uke


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:smiley with black cloud over him, yes, this one :rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:drunk + :sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Phoebus said:


> :drunk + :sigh


i wish i was drunk right now and :hug


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> D:


D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


> Mc Borg said:
> 
> 
> > D:
> ...


D:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:





Mc Borg said:


> D:





ANCIENT said:


> D:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

> D: You may embed only 3 quotes within each other.


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

:spank


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ops :um :sas :sigh :rain :dead :time :help :hide :fall :door :flush :yawn  
:sniffles


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

:twak


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:|


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:sus


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:mum


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:drunk :fall


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :drunk :fall


:ditto


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

ANCIENT said:


>


I love penguins!!!! Uber cute picture :yes

Anyway, I'm feelin' a little :yawn :eyes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:mum :sigh :rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana :yawn :afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lol


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:mum :rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:um :afr :um 
:spank :eyes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:con :stu


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:eyes


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:cuddle :yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um :?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

and

(hangover)


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:afr :mum :con :wtf :sigh :rain :wtf :get :fall :time :wtf :con


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:duck


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:drunk


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:stu <-> :rain


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

uke


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:boogie


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh :blank


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:banana


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

?:


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

njodis said:


> :sigh :blank


 :ditto
as well as...
:stu 
:afr 
:sus 
:um 
:con


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:afr :sigh :bah


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um :idea :eek


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

very, very...

   :stu 



:no

-- -- --
 :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)




----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:hyper :cup


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

=( :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Ally said:


> :yawn


 :ditto


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

:cup :cup


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:stu :hyper :yawn :fall


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

:lol :lol :clap


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:sas :sigh


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:banana and... :afr who knew?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

IllusionOfHappiness said:


> :sas :sigh


 :hug


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :mum :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:|


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

Bird Smiley Face


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

:hyper :boogie


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:Chinese


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> :Chinese


???


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:meow


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:****you


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


> :sigh


:HUGS


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :sigh :rain :mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:sus


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:banana :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr :um


----------



## veryshygurl (Oct 7, 2008)

:cup :blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:con :stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:rain :afr :sigh  :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## jchildr (Nov 30, 2004)

:rain


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

:mum


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

:stu :eyes :rain


----------



## sunmoonstars76 (Aug 19, 2006)

^^ I love family Guy!^^


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:afr


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## illusion_ofhappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:stu


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

:hidear


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:um:blank:yawn:hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bananaI found the smilies. muahaha.


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ You're welcome


----------



## sheppard2005 (Oct 9, 2008)

Ally said:


> :bananaI found the smilies. muahaha.


:clap


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:fall:hyper


----------



## Lydia (Oct 18, 2008)

:afr:doh:dead


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:clap for friday!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank

later should be more like:



hopefully........


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

416girl said:


>


This would be me too...but how do you do the smileys, they're all gone now???


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Meee (Oct 24, 2005)

I don't know why lol.. i'm tired and it's Monday.. but still, i feel great today


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:fall


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

416girl said:


> If you click on 'Go Advanced' (the button beside 'Post Quick Reply') you should be taken to a page/text box displaying 15 smilies from the old board, along with a 'More' link that'll open a window with the rest of them. Other people have posted about this issue so I'm not sure if there's a glitch or what.. :stu
> 
> That said, the smilies here don't always capture the mood I'm in or the way I'm feeling, so I have a few smiley sites bookmarked (I have no life) that I go to when needed. Hope that helps.


I tried that and no smilies... : /


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

dax said:


> I tried that and no smilies... : /


Maybe you are banned from using smilies. *shrug* Try contacting a mod. They know everything.

ME= :hyper


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide mixed with :rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

uke


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall:mum


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:doh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:knife-wielding bandit

oh, and this :cup


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> :blank


:ditto


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:|


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr :yawn


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:roll


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum :sus :? 
:eyes :wtf :flush 
:get :stu :drunk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank :blank


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:blank :con


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)

x


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ilonidal cyst


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Mr. Orange said:


>


:um:afr:um


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yawn

I hate this mood.


----------



## Wingclipped (Nov 13, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:eyes :sigh


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:blank


----------



## dreamer222 (Jan 26, 2008)

:time :sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead

No death warmed over smiley so this one will have to do.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana:cup:yay:heart:squeeze & :yawn


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## Danny2087 (Nov 6, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

:blank

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

^:hug


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Swiss cheese? Now I'm curious.

:con


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh, it all makes sense now :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:con :cry


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dddddddddddddddddd:


Edit: what the **** happened? I can't use cap lock? ****!


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

^ Hold down the shift key.

AAARRRGGGGG


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Dddddddddddddddd:


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

It doesn't work???? ****ing site.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

You can't make the whole post in caps, only part of it.

SO THERE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:rain


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Aww. :rub

 + :yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

FairleighCalm said:


> Aww. :rub
> 
> + :yawn


Thanks.


----------



## BrandonCA86 (Nov 10, 2008)

:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:rain


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

^:hug


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup:blush


----------



## -vic- (Nov 21, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| It's just barely better than this, like half a smile. It's the best mood I've had in a long time, probably due to the fact that I'm breathing better today than usual.


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

:afr


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:b:b:b:b:b:b:b:b:b

Yes, I just discovered :b​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A mix of this :blank and this :eyes


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i'm just SOPHISTICATED


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I just want to hide today :door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :con


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:fall  uke :roll :sus


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

fffffffff:


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## jd001 (Nov 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :dead


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:rain


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

CoconutHolder said:


> :rain


:squeeze
*Chill. Its Christmastime. *

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D:


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Mc Borg said:


> D:


D✂ l


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

D✈


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:time

I hate that the weekend is over already.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:help :sigh


----------



## Conquistador (Sep 28, 2006)

:wtf


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> :help :sigh


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

:afr:rain:flush


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

*Thanks Ally, honey.

:hugs, Dax.*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :dead


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Guerrilla Radio - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :fall


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:afr:hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Mostly :mum:time with a little :yay and kind of :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol

*Wheeeeeeeeee*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto X4


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cig


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

:sigh 
:fall


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

:time :doh :eyes


----------



## ThisIsAName (Dec 6, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :flush


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :Brrr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afraid


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:blush :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

uke


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## RainbowElf (Nov 23, 2008)

:flush


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

:|


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:help


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

><


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife It's snowing, Oh ya and :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck :door


----------



## DepecheEyes (Aug 19, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:yawn :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife :mum


----------



## Indecipherable_Sorrow (Oct 21, 2008)

:dead:help:hide:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

(O.K. it's not true I just wanted to see what it'd be like)


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:rain :rain :rain :rain


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

:twisted . . :eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf :yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:squeeze


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## Lucy3 (Jan 9, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :fall


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:rain


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :x :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol :yay


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:heart


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :duck :?


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:rain :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :flush


----------



## Smile_Karina (Nov 15, 2008)

:agree


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Switching back and forth between con:doh and :duel:boogie:clap:banana


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:-(


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A mix of :yawn :fall and :bah


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:|


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :con


----------



## Snowy (Jan 2, 2009)

:|


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

crycry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

:cry :dead


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :yay


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :duck :wife


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## shylady (Oct 20, 2008)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

:afr


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Dreamer'sHideaway (Jan 8, 2009)

:hide


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:mum

:sus

uke

:cup

:bah

:?

:wtf

:fall

:hyper

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :dead


----------



## punknight (Jan 7, 2009)

:twak :argue :sigh opcorn ar :time :eyes :cry :yawn :doh


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

:blush :love :heart


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :flush


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

:cry :cry :cry :cry :cry cry cry :cry


----------



## lindsey (Jan 11, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

:yay


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:lol


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

work tomorrow :fall:rain:hide:sigh:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf, no death warmed over smiley?


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:fall
:yawn
:door
:time
:flush


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Heh, heh...you are what you eat! 

:sigh


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke :flush :yawn


----------



## Cypress (Dec 17, 2008)

:con


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

:hyper


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)

:cup


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:yawn:eyes:nw


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:blush :hyper :heart :eyes


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

:| :sigh :?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :fall :dead


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

Blah !


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :con :yawn


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead


----------



## XxXaoifeXxX (Dec 11, 2008)

:kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## nightwalker (Nov 20, 2008)

uke


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Trigun472 (Jan 6, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh uke


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

D:


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## dyssomnia (Jan 17, 2009)

:time


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Talking Heads - Take Me To The River


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :door


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

:blank:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

uke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:rain


----------



## anzoh (Dec 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:time


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf :rain


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

ar


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

:cry


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

:sus bored


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:stu:get:?:blank


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

Ally said:


> :con





Toad Licker said:


> :flush





Zaleth said:


> :idea





Bad Religion said:


> :stu:get:?:blank





laura024 said:


> :mushy


/


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :fall :dead :dead


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:con


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn :tiptoe


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

:huh:huh:huh:time:eyes:wtf:lurk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:stu


----------



## mongorians (May 4, 2008)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## Celestite (Aug 15, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

:| :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

pictures cannot describe

edit: well maybe









or


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

again









if it were bigger i'd use it as my av


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## toaster ovens (Nov 8, 2008)

A combination of these:
:mum:twak:bah:wtfrain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

(I actually had a good day.)


----------



## Phronima (Jan 17, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

:duel= inner forces


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

:eek I'm breaking out!


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## SadRosesAreBeautiful (May 15, 2008)

:sigh :flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Celerian (Dec 17, 2008)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

*insert hungry smiley here*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :rain :cry


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

:dead:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## mousam (Dec 5, 2008)

opcorn :blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

:banana ? -jittery, hyper? close enough


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :fall :dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay:heart:squeeze:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :twak


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:http://en.smiles.26l.com/smile.49584.html


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

i wish!!


----------



## IDK (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

:O *yawn*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :rain


----------



## Enid (Nov 11, 2008)

:roll

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:squeeze


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:i'm going to die

edit: done


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:no :um :afr :um :no

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :con


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:x


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:neutral


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:scared


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Linus (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## MsShyKenz (Jul 18, 2008)

oke

edit: I'm the one with the stick.


----------



## Rhydian (Mar 1, 2009)

:no


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:flush


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:drunk


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :con :sus


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:rain:steam:spank:spank

that's me feeling depressed while simultaneously beating myself up for it


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:mum:mum:mum:rain:mum:mum:mum


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:afr:|:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:no:|:troll:troll:doh:shock

:sigh


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:blankpuke:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## ericj (Jun 20, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

A mix of :con and :boogie (only because I get my pc back tomorrow yay)


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:blank:shock:huh:um:stu:eyes:afr:teeth:blank


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

:blank


----------



## seanybhoy (Mar 2, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:huh


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

uke:?:tiptoe:tiptoe:tiptoe :flush


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:boogie:clap:evil:banana


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

ar


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:mushy :mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## macM (Mar 16, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :dead :dead


----------



## John_in_SF (Mar 1, 2009)

:evil

Just had a great workout and ready for trouble.


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:rain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:con


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

:mum


----------



## bflygirl (Mar 13, 2009)

:wtf meets


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :twak


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:cup:hyper


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

:um


----------



## Halcyon Daze (Dec 22, 2008)

:evil


----------



## Peregrinus1 (Jan 9, 2009)

:afr :rain :blush :argue :tiptoe
:get


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yawn:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Girl_Loner (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:wtf:hide:sigh:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:banana:cup:lol:kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## batman can (Apr 18, 2007)

^ ditto


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :fall


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

:tiptoe :afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## sidekick (Mar 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

=/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:blank


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:x


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

:um:afr:eyes


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

:cry.


----------



## morning_glory (Mar 13, 2009)

:wife


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## morning_glory (Mar 13, 2009)

:time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :flush :dead


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:blank:yawn:yawn............................................................................>:troll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yawn:dead:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

:get


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

:-B


----------



## Desperate (Apr 3, 2009)

aww it didn't work..
:banana:teeth


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn watching movie!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :yawn


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:fall


----------



## onelife (Apr 8, 2009)

:|:no


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :bah :wife :mum


----------



## veryshyperson (Mar 28, 2009)

Well in the morning I was like this >:|, later I was like this , then after sometime I became like this :| and now I'm mostly like this -.-


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:mood disorder


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:lol :squeeze


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

:| :time


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yes :yay


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

We're all so happy!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Happy happy joy hoy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

:flush


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:anxious


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:aloof


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time :time :time :time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:confused


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:x


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

:roll My disgusting roommate didn't flush the toilet for the millionth time. Am I supposed to mention this to her? What am I? Her potty trainer?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

+1


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:+2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :fall


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Metallic (Apr 6, 2009)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:morose


----------



## lissette (Jan 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afraid


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wels


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :x


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:boogie :banana 8)


----------



## bear (Mar 7, 2009)

:roll:blank:blank:blank :hyper


----------



## downbutnotout (Mar 19, 2009)




----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :fall


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:boogie :yay :kma :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Adelleda (Apr 14, 2009)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time :time :wife :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Ice Machine (Apr 27, 2009)

:sighoke


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dial (replace dial-up with: This)


----------



## mhmt89 (Dec 8, 2008)

:hyper


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:fall:help


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:dead :fall :time


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## thebalrogbard (Apr 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :yawn


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

:afr:um:shock:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

njodis said:


> :blank


Better than the avatar.

:wink smile


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:eek :um :afr

AP exams


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn ... morning


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

-_- Still no replies. Dammit I need a job.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:afr :blush :blush :blush


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wels !


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)




----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn why is waking up for me so hard ?


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

:sigh ar :hide


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:afr :afr :afr :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

im still here


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wels


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:squeeze:yay:banana:time:whip:mushy:cup:idea:heart


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wel


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:boogie :mushy  :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Alone42Long (Apr 23, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana :evil  :banana :banana :banana :banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:morose


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

:um:rain


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:bah


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

:rain:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um :b


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

and :yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :flush :dead


----------



## sc47 (May 17, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hello - we need a hello smiley 
:wave


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:time:heart


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:rain:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

still  
*bump attack*


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

:rain:yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hiya !


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## Keirelle (Apr 7, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:?


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hiya!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto l :dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:mushy :doh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:| :yawn


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

:roll


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:heart :boogie:clap:cuddle:mushyheart


----------



## blockhead (May 23, 2009)

:time:blush:blankoke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:con :time :um


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## dawntoearth (May 12, 2009)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi shyvr


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Ello


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:d


----------



## necropanda (May 17, 2009)

ar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:time:?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:?


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

:troll


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Omnium11 (Feb 11, 2009)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

:no


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Maiketh (May 7, 2009)

:bah


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello !


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## tomm87 (May 22, 2009)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

:time


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Whatever the smiley is for "this has been a very tiring day"


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello again


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :yawn


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:no


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

cause im bored
:yawn cause im bored

 hellos


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn: 'nuff said


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

:?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

:um


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:evil


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

This :afr

followed by this :blank

then this :sigh

and a lot more of this :afr


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hi


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

ops


----------



## cashback (Jun 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hellos !


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:cry :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:time


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

:um:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## supersoshychick (Jun 4, 2009)

:dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## AshenSpirit (Jun 1, 2009)

:dead:stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello sunday


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:time:?


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:banana !


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

:afr


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

:rofl:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:stu


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

opcorn :yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Hello


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:blank


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello
+ :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn + hello


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

"hello"


----------



## TheGecko (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I Feel It All - Feist


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

^ :evil


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

:help:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn 

 hello


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:banana:cig


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushyheart


----------



## Whimsical Thought (Dec 13, 2008)

:dead:


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

uke --> :flush

Edit: Damn, my 666th post passed without me realizing it at the time.


----------



## sweet and sadness (Jun 10, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll :x


----------



## yogonu (May 2, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:banana:boogie:hide


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

:blank


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:boogie  :banana :yay and :wtf :con :help


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

:time


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## MaidMarian (Feb 18, 2009)

:duck :flush :dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:flush


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

:time :flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :fall


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## JS86 (Jun 16, 2009)

:x


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

max4225 said:


> :boogie:yes:boogie:yes:boogie


That's a cute one.


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

:stu


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:cup


----------



## debby (Jun 15, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

......................................__................................................
.............................,-~*`¯lllllll`*~,..........................................
.......................,-~*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll¯`*-,....................................
..................,-~*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll*-,..................................
...............,-*llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll.\.................................
.............;*`lllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\................................
..............\lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/.........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,...........................
...............\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*...........`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,..........................
................\llllllllllll,-~*.....................)_-\..*`*;..)..........................
.................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................/.....................
..................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;................/.\..................
................./.../.../.../..,-,..*~,.`*~*................*...\.................
................|.../.../.../.*`...\...........................)....)¯`~,..................
................|./.../..../.......)......,.)`*~-,............/....|..)...`~-,.............
..............././.../...,*`-,.....`-,...*`....,---......\..../...../..|.........¯```*~-,,,,
...............(..........)`*~-,....`*`.,-~*.,-*......|.../..../.../............\........
................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*..........|.,*...,*...|..............\........
...................*,.........`-,...)-,..............,-*`...,-*....(`-,............\.......
......................f`-,.........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*....,-*......|...`-,..........\........


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Weirdo (Jun 24, 2009)

:steam


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time :yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:clap :boogie :hug :hs


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:yawn food coma


----------



## Cerrada (May 26, 2009)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank (this is about the best it ever gets, you could say it's my "good" mood)


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:stu


----------



## mia jane (Jun 17, 2009)

:rain


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

:afr:time:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:boogie :yay :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay - long weekend coming up!


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> :blank (this is about the best it ever gets, you could say it's my "good" mood)


At LEAST its not negative and seem neutral.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :afr


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Tangent (Jul 1, 2009)

:door

This is my mood all of the time.


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yawn :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Hysteric (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

--


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## cosmikdebris (Jul 6, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## cheerio (May 9, 2009)

:banana (listening to some good dance music!)


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:steam:doh:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf :yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:rain:x:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...................................../
.............`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....,__
,,_..........}.>-._...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,__......`,.................................
...................`=~-,,.,...............................
................................`:,,...........................`..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_..........._,-%.......`
...................................,


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:ditto


----------



## J_111 (Jan 23, 2009)

:roll:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :|


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

evil= :group)>>>>>tiptoe)>>>>>>rain)


----------



## flapjacker (Nov 30, 2008)

:|


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:?:lol


----------



## namastecadet (May 14, 2009)

:yawn :?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:|:blank:|:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:evil:time


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:d:d:d:d

Those are supposed to be grins. My comuter is being really annoying.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## dullard (Aug 4, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:mushy :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :fall


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:help


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

:steam:steam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:rain


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

:afr ops :mushy :boogie :b :spank :um :no :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## kanarazu (Jul 4, 2009)

:hide


----------



## nihlanth1 (Oct 24, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## GirlInABox (Jan 1, 2009)

:bah:rain:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:| :sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

:cig


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8) :mushy


----------



## Aleforge (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:sigh :? :hide


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## radames (Jul 6, 2009)

:blah8):eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn <- too early for it, too.  -> :hyper


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:time :time :time :time :time :time :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Silence (Jul 4, 2009)

:blush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Leigh20reed (Jul 23, 2008)

:mum :twak :argue :sigh :cry :stu


----------



## shygirl14 (May 23, 2009)

*didn't find insomniac, this will do*

:time :yawn


----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

uke :bah


----------



## Black_Widow (May 23, 2008)

:bah


----------



## eileenAKAmommy (Jul 7, 2009)

:blah


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

:time:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## delphiki (Jul 22, 2007)

:sus


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

:yay :rain :yay :rain :yay :rain :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## RedStarCharlie (May 11, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll :bah :argue uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:door


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:no


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :twak :steam :spank :wife :mum


----------



## TaniaN (Jun 24, 2009)

:yawn :con :time :doh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:boogie:clap:b:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Moon Fire (Oct 15, 2008)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :mum :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:cry


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:shock


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

t


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

:time Waiting until tomorrow when my friend can give me the screenplay for _Taxi Driver_ that he found for me at a used book store, and my iPod touch that he fixed. He's my Godsend.


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:afr :hyper :sigh

Bad dreams...


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x :rain


----------



## aloss4words (Jul 17, 2007)

:no


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8) :wtf :yawn  :int :huh

My life has been SO weird lately, lol.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x :yawn


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

:yay :blah and a bit of :spank
:mum


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

:rain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:wtf


----------



## david86 (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:wel with out the welcome.
we just need one waving. hello!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:mum


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:int :huh :wtf :mushy :help 8)

I could write a whole book on my weird emotions right now, lol.


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

ar but i'm to replacing it with:eyes:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:dead :dead


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:cuddle :squeeze :kiss 

+

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:time + :mushy + :fall


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

:rub


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze :kiss :con


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:dead (this doesn't cover it, we really need a death warmed over smiley and that'd be getting closer)


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze :yay :stu


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:| :bah :cry  :sigh uke

Just general crappy emotions right now...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:| :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:cig


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

:rain


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

ops


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:? :sigh :blank :um


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:wtf :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

:blank


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:yawn :fall


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


Awesome smiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:| :yawn


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

:cup

I love you all!!:teeth


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:mushy :squeeze :help


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:blank


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

:doh:drunk


----------



## Shiftless Body (May 30, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## N3XT2NON3 (Aug 10, 2009)

:blank


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> :mum :x
> 
> :| :yawn


:ditto


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

veron said:


> Awesome smiley


thanks.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:time:fall


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## debby (Jun 15, 2009)

:dial


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:yawn :yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yes  8) :mushy


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Anxiety Slip (Aug 4, 2009)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:yawn :dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:? :hide :yawn


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:dead :fall  :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :x

:sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:boogie :cup :hs opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## DuncanThaw (Jun 19, 2009)

:hide :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:afr


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yes :banana :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8) :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank :roll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:help:dead


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:roll:mum


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:stu


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## User57854 (Dec 26, 2006)

:


----------



## RoninDistance (May 23, 2009)

:bah


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Kudoumaru (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :dead


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:dead :dead :yawn


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Awww - glad to see you are in a good mood Ospi.

I am:yawn

cuz I just woke up and need :hyper


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:whip


----------



## SoloSage (Feb 26, 2009)

:huh:b


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

:dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:yawn:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8) :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## OneSky (Aug 21, 2009)

:blank:|:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

:twak
I'm the one being hit...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ I'm the one being hit too. 

I'll also add: uke


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:help


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:get


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:fall :yawn :yawn :dead


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

hello


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8)


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

:hyper lol


----------



## Greensoap (Aug 30, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :sigh :dead :dead


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

:flush:flush:flush:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

:no


----------



## Greensoap (Aug 30, 2009)

:rub


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:mushy :mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:time


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:hello


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

8) :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

how do you post smileys?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:clap


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :wife


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

:yay:banana:hyper:banana:yay


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

:dead


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:duck


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:hs


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:help 
I'm studying for an Algebra test. (I probably should leave this site and actually study) oh well LOL! :lol


----------



## JFmtl (Dec 23, 2008)

:rain:flush:hide


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*Good Night - It's Midnight Here*

:yawn


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con :huh


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yawn :yawn  :dead :dead :hyper :fall :heart :mushy :mushy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:time


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

:afr:|:stu:time:sigh:blank


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :yawn


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:afr :clap :help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## IThinkIAmMe (Aug 18, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:banana :banana :mushy :yay :yay    :clap


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:afr :help :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:whip


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

:|
Nadal didn't make it to the finals in US open. I was hoping for a Federer vs. Nadal game in the finals.


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

:yawn :stu


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

:time


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## kkluv20 (Nov 17, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

:eyes

:boogie :boogie :boogie

:shock


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

:roll :| :no :doh :bah :time :yawn :yawn :yawn

this guys cute---> :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :fall


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

SourD said:


> this guys cute---> :mum


lol yeah he is

:idea..... :?..... :wife..... :help


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)




----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:mushy :heart :yay   :time


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:sigh :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :um


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:cuddle

lol


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:bah:time:rain


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :fall :fall :dead :dead :hyper :hyper


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

:mum :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``................`\


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:clap :boogie :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

:sigh:con:afr


----------



## OBMommy (Sep 16, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah :um :|


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

.
.
:cry
.
.
:sigh
.
.
:rain
.
.
:cry
.
urgh


----------



## Zirnitra (Sep 19, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:rain

I really feel suicidal right now..no joke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Emptyheart said:


> :rain
> 
> I really feel suicidal right now..no joke


Oh no!  Hope you are feeling better now.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## zakzor (Sep 19, 2009)

:help


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:doh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)

:blush

(After saying "Thanks a lot, *love*" to a woman who brought a parcel to the door)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:wtf


----------



## Strombidae (Sep 18, 2009)

:/


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain :sigh :rain


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

:hyper :help :yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:yay


----------



## BrainError (Apr 29, 2009)

:um


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

:cry :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

ops


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :fall :dead


----------



## Nex (Sep 17, 2009)

:steam (This is going on as I type this.)


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Emerald3 said:


> :boogie


----------



## Kevin Tbh (Sep 24, 2009)

:blank


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## markx (Dec 22, 2007)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Hmmmm.....

:heart:group

....Something like that, haha.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :yawn


:agree

:hyper


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

O________________O;;


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:yawn and... :mushy and...:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr ops :sigh


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

:rain

(which smiley would you say is an ill smiley?)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

uke


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

:cuddle :mushy :heart :kiss :love


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:clap :boogie :evil :yay :banana


----------



## Efsee (Jul 20, 2009)

:rain :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:afr:huh:help


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

:mushy :love :hyper :yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:help


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:cup


----------



## jonesy0039 (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

:hyper:bah:shock


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:mushy:yay


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:door :afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:no


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:yawnuke


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

TheDaffodil said:


> :yawnuke


:squeeze


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

nightrain said:


> :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

njodis said:


> :yawn :yawn :cup :yawn :yawn :cup :yawn :yawn :fall


:lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank





:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:yay


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:yes:boogie:drunk:banana


----------



## 50y634n (Oct 1, 2009)

:door :yawn :time :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :x


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

ä_ä


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:afr :help  :hide :cry opcorn :yawn :rain


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:hide


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:afr:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank l :sus


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:boogie:eyes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:stu


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushy :heart


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

:blush :time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

:cry

(I am actually doing this right now)


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Emerald3 said:


> :cry
> 
> (I am actually doing this right now)


:squeeze It's gonna be OK. :yes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:? :sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:blush


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:afr


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^same here


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:yay :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:fall


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:yawn :?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:kma


----------



## wigeon (Oct 12, 2009)

:hide


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

:afr


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:blank :yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:bash


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

nightrain said:


> :cry


:cry :cry  *sniffles*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

:afr *sigh* there's no escape.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## ChrisWasNotThere (Oct 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:doh


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:| :b :no :yes


----------



## Like Eating Glass (Oct 14, 2009)

:door


----------



## Tau Sin (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

:bash


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup:blush:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

ar


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:spank


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm not really a fan of smilies as such, but there is one I've seen elsewhere that i really like called "sulk". But, as we don't have that here, I guess this one'll do: :sus

just going by the look of it and not the name:

I've soiled myself. Again. :sus

my socks have curdled the milk. Again. :sus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain:stu:hide


----------



## Iced Soul (Jan 28, 2009)

:mum:twak:wife:bat:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh  :rain


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks.  :squeeze


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Torque (Oct 20, 2009)

:time


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:um


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:tiptoe:wink:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

uke:whip


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

:mum:bash Thanks UPS...... next day delivery does not mean you have fri, sat, sun and monday to deliver. It was supposed to be here today.


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:eek


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

-_-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife :dead


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

:um.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife :x :yawn


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:sigh:time


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:rain back to square one...
though I guess it was kind of windy today, and I like the wind...
and this quote was pretty good


epril said:


> "In the confrontation between the stream and the rock, the stream always wins- not through strength but by perseverance." H. Jackson Brown


and then I saw this




so maybe I'm more of a :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:doh :no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain :cry :rain


----------



## wwefwjndrg3274 (Aug 25, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:bash


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

:mum trying to sew together a halloween costume in one day makes me want to jump in a lake. Weee!!!!!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

:?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

<.>_<.>


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:steam I see red dots of anger. 1...2...3...4...5...6...7...8...9...10


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:blank


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

:blank


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:? :sigh :rain


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry :sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:b


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

/farts


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Ospi said:


> /farts


Ö_Ö


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

:bash


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

ops :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:sigh:rain


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:bash


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:? :blank


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:|:rain


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :squeeze

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

....:?:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :squeeze


:| :no


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:no :sigh:rain


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

:blah The good and bad our canceling eachother out today.....so I feel blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:sigh:cry


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

XxArmyofOnexX said:


> :sigh:cry


:hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

nightrain said:


> :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol :no


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:time :|


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

:yawn....:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:| :no :|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:?


----------



## Sabrina (Nov 22, 2005)

:boogie:clap:b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :squeeze



:|


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

:time


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

:sus


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:twak
Life and I have good times together....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr - there are people DRAG RACING in my city! :eek


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

:cry


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

whatsername75 said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:hide


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

:yawn ... can't get back to sleep


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

:bash People on dating sites are starting to annoy me greatly.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

:depressed:


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

:lazy:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

Headache.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

:blank


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

then  then :blank then :| then :no then :sus then :mum then :afrnow:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :dead


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

:|:blank:|:blank:|


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:eyes:boogie:yay:clap:teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:clap


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:wife My mom stayed home from work because she is sick... Now I'm her slave. :roll


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> :wife My mom stayed home from work because she is sick... Now I'm her slave. :roll


That's nice! To take care of your mommy. :yes

:yawn:kma


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> That's nice! To take care of your mommy. :yes


Yeah I guess so... oh wait she's calling me now. YAY! *sarcasm*


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Yeah I guess so... oh wait she's calling me now. YAY! *sarcasm*


If she takes the right medicine she could just be asleep most of the time.  When my dad was staying home work cuz of his motorcycle injury the pain pills knocked him out so the most I had to do was make lunch for him haha.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> If she takes the right medicine she could just be asleep most of the time.  When my dad was staying home work cuz of his motorcycle injury the pain pills knocked him out so the most I had to do was make lunch for him haha.


Even though she is sick she is still cleaning. No sleep for her. :fall


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Even though she is sick she is still cleaning. No sleep for her. :fall


Your mother cleans!? I'm a fan. :clap


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> Your mother cleans!? I'm a fan. :clap


Yeah she is a clean freak! Whenever relatives come over she makes sure the house is spotless.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Yeah she is a clean freak! Whenever relatives come over she makes sure the house is spotless.


That's how my mom used to be but now she's too tired. I miss it. :cry


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheDaffodil said:


> That's how my mom used to be but now she's too tired. I miss it. :cry


Why is she tired? Is she sick?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> Why is she tired? Is she sick?


Nope. She just works a lot. She teaches at American Career Institute so she has a regular work schedule plus some. And then she has to run errands (groceries, stuff for home, blah, blah).


----------



## girlwiththehair (Jan 5, 2009)

:afr


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

girlwiththehair said:


> :afr


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:yawn but  
:mushy but :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Mexicanbaby2 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is my mood

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

ar well the good thing is that i know i am paranoid, I don't want to start to believe that people are trying to hurt me.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## ryanb (Nov 16, 2009)

*


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:mum:bash:bah:x:wtf


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## 00Athena00 (Oct 29, 2009)

:cry :bash


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

:blank  uke :fall


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

:roll:idea


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:flush:stu:blah


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

:blank


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:|


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

=;


----------



## pollster (Oct 4, 2009)

uke


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:duck


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:sus:roll


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

uke


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nightrain said:


> :cry


:hug

:time :sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:mushy
:boogie
:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:rainops


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :rain


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :um


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:love2


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:boogieuke


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

................:afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :sigh :fall :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :rain :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

:blank


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:cup+:cig+:cup+:cig+:cup+:cig+:cup+:cig+:cup

= :troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Emo kitty (Aug 26, 2009)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:ditto


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:time:yawn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

This is exactly how I feel... :rain


----------



## Alys (Oct 29, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Bored..... Oops sorry no smiley LOL =P


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

steelmyhead said:


> :yawn


ditto!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn l :hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mushy :sigh


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## joeysoc03 (Nov 24, 2009)

:duel:duel


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## paradox002 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think i got the biggest smile on here lol


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:idea:nwhyper:help:intopcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blush :doh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:roll


----------



## AstronautsGrapes (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

uke :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:mum


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

rcapo89 said:


> :boogie :boogie :boogie


I'll second that!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :?


----------



## Reminiscence (Nov 1, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:steam


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:doh


----------



## TimeisAllAround (Aug 16, 2009)

:b


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:rain


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank ööhhh humm :sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:b


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:boogie:um:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

uke:

:sigh:

:dead:


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:afr &


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:idea


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

It's strange how life can change for the worse in a matter of minutes. :rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> It's strange how life can change for the worse in a matter of minutes. :rain


:squeeze


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> :squeeze


Thanks Brandon! That simple gesture means alot to me.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wife


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:mum


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh :|


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> :sigh


I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> I hope you feel better soon. :squeeze


Thanks. Just reading that makes me


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :bah


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:hs + :squeeze -> :blah -> :drunk -> :fall -> :hyper


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :no :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:time


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:whip


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Prakas said:


>


didn't last long.
:sus


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

then :mushy then  then :? then :blank then 

Rinse and repeat.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

Overslept, missed three classes: :doh
Went to class: :yawn

Went to dinner: :?
Nin(j)a sat down next to me: :mushy 
Played floorball: 
Our team won all matches: :high5 
Except the last one: :bash
Checked my mail slot, nothing yet from my secret santa: 
Played the piano: 

Current: opcorn


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:rain dark times ahead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:wtf:roll


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^yep.
It's nearing 2am in my timezone. :yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank:no:mum:no:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:hide


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

tutliputli said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

millenniumman75 said:


> :con


:agree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:no :mum :stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:con


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:steam


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Spettro (Sep 25, 2009)

:blank:getpoke:bash:time:drunk


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:stu:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:? ... :sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:stu :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :sus :wtf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^nice smiley

:duck


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

ar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:con


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Cute, lol!

:yawn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :cup


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:squeeze :love2 :love2


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:rub


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:boogie:clap8):drunk:yay:evil:banana


----------



## scintilla (Dec 10, 2008)

:blank


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

:blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:| :rain :|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Drusilla (Dec 9, 2009)

:tiptoe :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:mum:sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Self love is always a good thing! :duck

:lol :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)

:|


----------



## stina (Aug 12, 2009)

:mum


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:bash


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:| uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :rain:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time I;m late!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blush


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:bash


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:yay


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:love2 :heart :mushy :blush :yay :kiss


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:cup :cuddle :heart :love :kiss :time :mushy

Yep so this is pretty much just how I feel!


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

I guess the two people above me just got laid, or something? lol.




:um :roll


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)

:love


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain again :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :dead


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:bash:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> :rain


I hope you feel better soon Dean. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks, It's just that I don't sleep well due to my sleep apnea so I am usually somewhat down in the mornings. 

:duck


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Toad Licker said:


> Thanks, It's just that I don't sleep well due to my sleep apnea so I am usually somewhat down in the mornings.
> 
> :duck


Your welcome.

My current mood: :no


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ospi said:


>


 Will Ospi share this emoticon?!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana still!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## TheSilent (Sep 23, 2009)

:sus

-- Vote: http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/cats-vs-dogs-78631/... Oi with those cats, already. Go dogs!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:boogie:clap:banana:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:bash


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:cry

freaking colds!


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh


----------



## depression25 (Dec 12, 2009)

:bash


----------



## ecotec83 (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yay


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:cup


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:kma


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:time :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

^


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Violette (Aug 21, 2005)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

:cup


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

:flush:rain:dead:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:cry :heart :rain

"Once you lose everything, you're free to do anything"

Looks like I've finally found my freedom...


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

:whip


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :sus


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:|


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

thewall said:


>


Haha this made my laugh so hard!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart:heart:heart


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:bah


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

complex said:


> Haha this made my laugh so hard!


I'm glad.


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:mum:x:rain:bah:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:afrrain:bah:sigh:hide:bash
I think that about cover my mood right now


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:stu


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:rain :blank :rain


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

*wow, I'm not even kidding.*


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:blank <-- my mood for the next year or two.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:hide :time :sigh :flush


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper :yawn


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:door


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Where can I find a horny smiley?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:blank


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:eyes :b


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

my smileys here never change


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:yay


----------



## ostorozhno (Sep 21, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:idea


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

:cry


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hyper :steam :spank :heart :high5


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:con


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:squeeze missing you!


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn:time


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:cup

Goin' to starbucks now.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:?


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

:cry :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

for once


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:cup


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:help


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:hide


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:x


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## dreamj (Nov 7, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:cig :stu


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Kelly065 said:


> :sigh


:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :yawn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :door


^
This is hilarious!!! :lol


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:cup:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide :sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:lol :blank :lol :blank


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:boogie :eyes :drunk


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:steam:cry


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:time :afr

Not ready for another term yet!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## mikeitlikeit (Jun 29, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

A mix between:
:yay and :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:boogie:clap 
*grining ear to ear*


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:love2


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:drunk
But that isn't really a mood so...
:yay have had a really nice evening... but might be the :drunk speaking -.-


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:cig 

M u s t r e s i s t t h e u r g e....m u s t r e s i s t t h e u r g e...to light up :yes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

wooo so much love going on in ere!! :clap








x11


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Ospi said:


> wooo so much love going on in ere!! :clap
> 
> :heartx11


I was gonna post :blank but after reading that now it's


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^lies


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:love


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:afr


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:? :yawn :time


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :twak


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:mushy :twak :bash


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:rain


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn :|


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um:um


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)




----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock :yawn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:yawn... :boogie


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart :sigh :time


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:yes:idea


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:mum :mum :mum :x :x :x :bah :bah :bah


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

uke


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:eek


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:bash :bash :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:banana


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

uke uke uke uke uke


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:roll


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Louis (Jun 30, 2009)

:twisted


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:kma


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:argue ahhh, neighbours :sus


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:boogie:mum:afr:um
Basically all of yhis going on at once, 

nice


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:yawn :rain :sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

:blank <- All day, every day.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

:sigh :cry


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:mum:|


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:yawn :blush  :mushy :yes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:flush :help


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:? :|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:bah


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol :sigh


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

There is no hunger smiley.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:fall :whip :love2


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain :sigh


----------



## VeggieGirl (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:?


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:banana  :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:sigh :rain :stu :flush :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:cup


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:twisted


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:rain :hb :rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :| :rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:bash


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol :kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## ninka (Sep 28, 2009)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn :yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

uke


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:int


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:b


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

:|:shock:con:sigh:eyes:time:wtf


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:mushy:rain:mushy:rain:mushy:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :roll


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:um


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Got2GetGoing (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

overwhelming loneliness


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

thewall said:


>


^ Nice. :lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I couldn't find a smiley for horny. :?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:hyper :eyes :sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:doh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:rain :um


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*happy*  *sleepy*
 but


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:int


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:blank


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:eyes :yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Now? 
4-5 months?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:idea


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:get


----------



## Cali M (Jan 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:sus


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:boogie :banana


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:love2


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:whip


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:stu :sigh :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:time


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:fall


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:time


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:um :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

uke


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Yogeshwari (Jan 17, 2010)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:haha


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

:afr I'm actually more anxious, but I couldn't find the right emoticon for that.


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:yawn & :love


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

twenty minutes ago was  now after a call from work: :no:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

after my bike ride:  + :sus a tad sleepy


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mum


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

uke :flush l :eyes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:yay


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Sweetness (Dec 31, 2009)

:bash


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol :yay


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:dead:rain:rain:hide:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:boogie:clap:evil:banana


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Darkhadia (Feb 8, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)

:yes


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:clap


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:rain:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

:fall


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:con :sigh :rain


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:boogie:clap


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

crycrycrycrycry


----------



## panic (Apr 1, 2009)

:blank


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

TheWeirdOne said:


> crycrycrycry:cry


:squeeze


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

... :/.... :l ....


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:high5


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:cig -  - :blank -


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

:mum:bat:wife:bash :steam


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry :rain


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:flush


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

:rain:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:um


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:|


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

uke


----------



## kiwikiwi (Jul 27, 2009)

:roll


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:doh


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol l :con l :yawn


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:bah


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:|


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:um :con :cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

^wait...how is bicycling a mood?? I'm confused! :con


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

GrimedMechanic86 said:


> ^wait...how is bicycling a mood?? I'm confused! :con


Because I'm in the mood for a ride?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Because I'm in the mood for a ride?


oh duh! haha sorry. :bash


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:idea


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cry


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:heart<Nothing serious


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:sus


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:afr:um:sus:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

strawberryjulius said:


>


:yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:|


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

:mum:afr:rain


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

nightrain said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rain - this weekend was mild, but WET! I slept too much!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :blank


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:evil


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:cup


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:help


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:yawn :bah


----------



## NemoNevermore (Aug 7, 2009)

:yawn:afr:sus:mum:con:group:haha
Yeah.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:afr uke


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

...:con...?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:time


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

:mum+:duck


----------



## sociophobic (Jan 22, 2010)

:bash


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:? > :shock > :tiptoe > :flush >


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

oke :whip :duck


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:drunk:lurk


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:fall


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time:yawn:con


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:drunk

(lose one of the smileys though, as if I had company)


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:sas posting frenzy. Burnout inevitable. :dead


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

:cry :squeeze


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:get


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con :yawn :rain :con


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:shock


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:| :sigh


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:?:sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:hug :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf :wtf :wtf :wtf


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Ilio (Jul 16, 2009)

:fall


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't post here because I haven't taken the time to figure out how to get really cool smilies, etc. Oh well. I'm missing out. 


:roll


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

:banana:clap:boogie:haha:haha:haha:evil:evil:evil:evil:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn:twak


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:|


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:time


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:cup


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :rain


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

nightrain said:


> :rain


:squeeze Please don't despair.


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:help


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:um

:b

:no

:clap

In that order repeating


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## FBH (Dec 3, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

^ Your first post, so... :wels <-- my mood


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:afr :sus


----------



## Saekon (Jan 13, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

:sigh:cry


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Kinda like :clapand:mumand:boogiewith a bit of:afr all at the same time.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :|


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn:rain


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :con


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :wtf


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

<-------- please see


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

sigh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:con:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> :yawn


x2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:yawn

Tis a lazy day/night for us all it seems.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

... :sus but why? Must get to the bottom of this.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:argue


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

irishK said:


> :tiptoe


You walked in on something shocking, you liked it, you snuck away quietly. Sounds dirty.:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## o0SpaceAce0o (Aug 31, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:yawn
:yawn
:yawn
:bash
:blush
:wtf
:blank

That should be about it


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

irishK said:


> :yawn
> :yawn
> :yawn
> :bash
> ...


lol, smilies can express so much more than words can.


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:cup


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:sigh:blah:time


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:cig


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## NeoPhoenix (Feb 10, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:time


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:fall


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

:rain + :bash :bash <---- that's how my head feels


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:roll:mum


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

:idea


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

Ospi said:


> :drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk:drunk


What are you trying to say?


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## o0SpaceAce0o (Aug 31, 2009)

:flush


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

:yay


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:doh


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

<---------This is good, very good.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol:cup


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:yes


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:time


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:get


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Cerz (Jan 18, 2010)

:door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:um


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:help:con:get:shock:bah


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

:shock


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife :yawn


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:rain


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:help :sigh :rain


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:|


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

:rain :sigh :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:con


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

opcorn


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:cup:huhoke


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

love2:heart
Love you so much! :kiss


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn .... and still at work + hour commute too.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yay :mushy :b


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:afr


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:con:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:love2 :sigh


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:cup


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time:afr:bah


----------



## Peregrinus1 (Jan 9, 2009)

:afr ar :rain


----------



## foremma (Feb 18, 2010)

:hide:bat:sigh:blush:blank haha. So negative!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:eyes:fall


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

:bash I want work to end. I'm bored out of my mind.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

opcorn


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :rain


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

thewall said:


> :rain


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:no :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:love2:roll


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :rain :con :rain


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:steam :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:rain


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

:yay


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

:boogie:clap


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

:|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :stu


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:troll


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:doh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:troll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:nw :sas :thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Noskat (Feb 26, 2010)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

:time


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:time


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana:yay:idea


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

:no


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:um


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:yes


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:huh:stu


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:rain


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

:|


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:rain:bash:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:love2


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

:duel


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:|:bash:flush


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:yawn:rain:hide


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

(I'm not very good with all those complicated smileys)


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:um


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

:fall


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:cry


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

:get


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:cup


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:blush


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek :wtf


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:cup:time


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:bash :sigh


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:bash:rain:blank


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:cig


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:rain :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:clap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:time


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

:yay


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

:blank


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:get


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

--> :| --> :idea --> :afr --> :yes --> :boogie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:banana


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

:stu


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

:afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

:time


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:cup


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:um:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^lol...I guess people are really exhausted lately.

:sus


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Should be opcorn but its :hide


----------



## Kwinnky (Oct 23, 2009)

And it comes rare enough that I'm glad to document it.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry :rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

(quite a turnaround from a couple of hours ago)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:squeeze


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Thomas Paine (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain :sigh :afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:sigh:time:?


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:bash 

uke


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

:cuddle

(this really is NOT the mood I'm in, I'm just wondering wtf this smiley is all about? To me it just looks like two bald dudes rubbing one another's heads!) :sus


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:eek cry:cry :rain :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:eek :rain :bash


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:idea:no


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:kiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

When I woke up 
5 minutes ago uke
Now

Guess I drank too much last night.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :? :stu


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annie K said:


> :cry


:hug

:|


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :stu :cry


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:sigh:time:yawn


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

WOW!!!! well there  luv it...


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

I want to delete it. It's scaring me


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah it was a little creepy but don't delete it - it was funny too... I like this last one better.... I sooooo need to go to bed lol.... thanks for livening things up.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:blank


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:rub


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

:|


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:sigh:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## gothsweetchikie (Mar 22, 2007)

:blank:um:wtfcry:rain:dead:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr - those big pictures are cah-reepy! :afr


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:sigh:rain:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

gaTess said:


> View attachment 6315


He needs Lasik. :con


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:cup
gotta love my coffee


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> :con


:roll You sure do scratch your head a lot.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:bash:wife:flush


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:sigh :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn - and I need to RUN!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

uke :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:cup
coffee=lifeblood


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:cig


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

:eyes:whip


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:wife 
Not really. I just like this one.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:um


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## xtina (Jan 3, 2010)

:time:dead


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

uke :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:rain :cry


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> :rain :cry


:hug

me too

:rain
:cry

I cant handle this


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

:con


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain :rain :rain


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:mum please shut up annoying dog!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

:sus:sus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:blank


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:door


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain :sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:rain


----------



## CareBareX (Sep 10, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

:shock Dude...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:sigh
:blank
:yawn
:wtf


----------



## Rtastism (Aug 10, 2009)

:time


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr:rain


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto l :wife :wtf :x


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## RobertWiggins (Mar 27, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:wtf:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

:doh + :yawn


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:b


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :cry :sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Just a classic


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:drunk:kiss:whip:mushy:wtf:love2ar

i'm not too sure how i feel actually :blank

something along those lines ^


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:um :um :um

 :eek :eek

:mum:mum:mum

Words cannot describe my current level of frustration =/


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

ar and


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:time:blank:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :cry  :sigh :rain :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:con:huh


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

:blank with a little :sigh  :lol ops :rain 

My moods get so mixed.


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:rain:bashwtf:sigh:get:shock:blank


----------



## kiwismile (Jan 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> :rain:bashwtf:sigh:get:shock:blank


:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr uke


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

:troll:troll:troll:troll:troll


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

laura024 said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

:boogie:boogie:boogie... :um


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

:evil


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

Annie K said:


> :sigh :rain





Neptunus said:


> :rain


(((hugs)))


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Replace that rain with sunshine!


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

:cry
:sigh
:help


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

power2theweak said:


> :cry
> :sigh
> :help


:squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blank:fallyawn:agree:tiptoe:time:sighuke


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:group:yawn:rub:squeeze:hug


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:group Free hugs... hugs for anyone who needs em... compliments of me... Happy Easter everyone.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group - Happy Easter to you, too!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:group awww, group hug! And, happy Easter to y'all, too!


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:high5


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:time :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

:blank:afruke:sigh:hide:eyes:bash:flush
Can't decide!!
Dull, nervous, sick, sad, afraid, retarded, angry and I want to flush myself down the toilet.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:rain


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8) :yawn


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

:um


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:|uke


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:yay


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

<<<<<Its nice to feel nice


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

:rain


----------



## gandalfthegrey (Feb 14, 2010)

:troll i think 4chan would welcome me


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

:help


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

:bash


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:no


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:wife


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:stu


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:bash this would hurt less than what my head feels like with the neighbor's dog barking...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :con


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

:wtf Were's the fun?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

EarthAmbient said:


> :wtf Were's the fun?


 Hmmm, I know some forums where those three letters are against the rules.

Anyway, express my feelings as a smiley....

:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

:flush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:idea:cup:banana


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Reddle (Mar 15, 2009)

:sus:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock l :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

8)


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:blah


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:whip:spank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

:rain


:cry


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:con:sigh:x


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :rain


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr :yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn Yawning is not a mood.


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

:hide :|


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:evil


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:bah:afr:sus:sigh


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:steam


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:whip


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:b


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:argue:bah


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)




----------



## Moolah85 (Apr 15, 2010)

:blank


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:drunkopcorn8)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:rain


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

:bashum


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

rain

thanks for making me feel like this


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:clap


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:sus:con:bah


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:spank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:con


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

ar


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:stu:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:rain:con:sigh:time:yawn


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

:blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:whip


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I feel like I have:bash as I have a headache so bad that I want to :cry I made plans to cook for my neighbors later this afternoon (chicken and steaks on the grill), I really need it to be gone by then so I can feel :banana.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## FunkMonk (Mar 24, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:afr:help:doh


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:blank


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

:teeth:duck:yes


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## dubleT (Apr 10, 2010)

:bash :sigh


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:bash
:wife


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:kma:get


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:twak


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:? :yawn


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:bash


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:bah


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:mum


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

:cig:timelol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah :doh :cry


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh:rain:timear


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:mum:mum:twisted:twisted:bat:bat:bah:bah Stay away I am going to kill somebody tonight.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hyper:lurk


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

:time:drunk:yay


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:um


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|:yawn:|


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

:blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

njodis said:


>


No use hiding, I saw you. 

:cig will this do?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:kma


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:bash got a splitting headache!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

D11 said:


> :bash got a splitting headache!


Me, too - mine is from Paxil withdrawal. I forgot to take a dose last night. My not eating for most of the day today made it worse. I need that icon, too.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:evil:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:duck:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:rain:help:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:huh


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:blank


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:afr


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

D11 said:


> :bash got a splitting headache!


^^^me too:um


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

:sigh:yawn:rain


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:rain:cry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:stu


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:con


----------



## trancediva88 (Aug 11, 2008)

:whip


----------



## Jason A (Apr 24, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:|


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn:fall


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:dead


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uke That's what I feel like doing at the moment.


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:banana


----------



## alexxturner (May 1, 2010)

:blank


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

ops


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Arbor (Jun 17, 2009)

:time


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:dead


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:clap:sus:boogie:eyes:heart:yawn
Whatever all of that equals.


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:roll + :sus


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

:blank


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^ me too :blank


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

:afr


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

*First Day of my New Job...*

... about to get ready to go.

:afr:teeth


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

thank you


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:no


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hyper


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

caflme said:


> ... about to get ready to go.
> 
> :afr:teeth


Too late to wish you luck, but, I hope it went well.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:boogie My first day went well... the lady that will be training me is 12 years older than me but is very kool. I am the youngest person working there and there was a lot of laughter and the place is really laid back and easy going. I think it will be ok and I have a month of training before my predecessor leaves so I will have plenty of time to learn and get used to things before having the reigns all to myself.

Thanks to everyone who encouraged me and wished me well - it worked.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:yawn :whip


----------



## MidnightRider (May 4, 2010)

:yawn


....been up all night


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)

:?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

basically  but :yawn and uke:cup:time:um and need a :squeeze


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

^ A hug for caflme. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## teejay (Apr 18, 2010)

:|


----------



## Alectron (Oct 20, 2009)

:afr


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:argue:twak


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:teeth:boogie:yay


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

cmr said:


> ^ A hug for caflme. :squeeze


thanks cmr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Brit90 (Apr 30, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:hyper


----------



## Inside (Jan 31, 2010)

:blank:|:no:idea:boogie:no:blank


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:con:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:|


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:flush


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blank:idea:cup:no:ideaopcorn:no:idea:blank:yawn


----------



## Thomasjs81 (Jan 3, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:kissdrunk:drunk:drunk:heart






except the beer bottles are glasses of brandy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:rain


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:cup:eyes


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:no


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:afr:yawn:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2 :sigh :bash


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr :time


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

shadowmask said:


> :love2 :sigh :bash


:squeeze


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:con


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:bah


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

rcapo89 said:


> :squeeze


----------



## Magical Delusional (Apr 28, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:cry PMS, badly...


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

DestinyAndFate said:


> :cry PMS, badly...


Sorry , hope you feel better. Be gentle with yourself.

I am :hide:yawn:b


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I like that


----------



## christvswarhol (May 12, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

:love2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:steam The blue guy represents society, the red guy represents me. (I know this is smilies only thread but that's how I feel most of the time).


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

:dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:con


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

:yawn:eyes


----------



## electrocutee (Jan 17, 2010)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:boogie:yay:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

:cry


----------



## gg87 (Sep 26, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

:dead


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

:time:tiptoe:fall


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:heart:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:um


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

uke


----------



## XxArmyofOnexX (Aug 13, 2007)

:rain:fall:sigh


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:sus :roll ar :lol :bat :door


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:con


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:time:fall


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:con


----------



## Sous la Mer (Apr 9, 2010)

:duel


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:stu


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Willem (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:afr:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time :steam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:blank:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

post Lost finale: :wtf


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Nathan18 (Sep 15, 2009)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:roll


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:time:yawn:?


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time :yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

ar


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afr


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:sus


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

:mushy :kiss :yay


----------



## FaintOfHearts (Sep 13, 2009)

:lurk:spit


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:eyes :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:get


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:troll Muahahahahahaha!


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

:yawn

hate it when I can't sleep.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Twice on Time (Dec 31, 2009)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:bash:teeth:bash


----------



## Mannie (May 30, 2010)

:sighar:tiptoe


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:cuddle


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry :sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:get:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

*goodmorning* *coffee* *?*


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^ :cup


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

:rain


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

:blank


----------



## MCPRoach (May 25, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## cat ostroffick (May 28, 2010)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um :|


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

ar:love


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

:time


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:con:sus:mum:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:time :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

:cup


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:blank  :bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

:help:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


>


Eek! :afr


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:kma


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:teeth:yawn


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

:bash


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## Kathe (May 17, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

^:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


>


Aye way. :door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)




----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

:wtf<------sums it up really!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

:con :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

<:O *pain*


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:blah


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

:dead


----------



## 88 Fingers (Jun 12, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :rain


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

:yawn...sad and tired


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat :lol


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Jaz (Jun 13, 2010)

:roll


----------



## amoeba (May 19, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^lol


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nightrain said:


> :sigh :cry


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Serene Sweetheart (Jun 15, 2010)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

:int


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## WakaxWaka (Jun 17, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## JohnMartson (May 31, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:absurd


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

uke/


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:blank
:no
:yes

:yes
:no
:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :dead


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## serene7 (Jun 15, 2010)

:boogie:blah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :hide


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

:help:love2:eyesops


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:rain:time:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke :afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> uke :afr


:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

:banana!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um :rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blankrain:bash:afr:um:flush:sigh Hurting someone you deeply care about is the worst feeling in the world.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

ar


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)




----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

caflme said:


> :blankrain:bash:afr:um:flush:sigh Hurting someone you deeply care about is the worst feeling in the world.


(((hugs))) I sent you a message.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

ar :afr :hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Dictionary (Jun 26, 2010)




----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:time


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Earth Angel (Jun 2, 2010)

:time:rain:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:eek


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

:cry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:sus


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:mum :bash


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

Cleary said:


> :sigh


Still.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:dohar:bah:rain:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x :yawn


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

:banana


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

:cry


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

lonelygirl88 said:


> :banana


ditto :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

SpunUndone said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

:evil


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks Amocholes, for scaring me! :afr :b


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## coloredcreative (Jul 1, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto + :fall


----------



## IntrovertOwl (Sep 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

:time


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

:b


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

opcorn Movie time


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)




----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

:boogie:haha:wtf


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## compulsive dreamer (Dec 9, 2009)

:bah


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

:hide:blush


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

:whip


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## poeticinjustice (Jul 3, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:mum


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :dead


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

:love


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :con


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

<- in need of more beer.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:mum


----------



## SpunUndone (Jun 9, 2010)

:blank


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Erizal (Apr 20, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## NVU (Jul 1, 2010)

:hide


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:con


----------



## rickey (Jun 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

:group:rofl


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

:sigh :rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bah uke :hide :cry


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:bah :con :eyes


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um :yawn


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:time:doh:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## RainbowJellyfish (Jul 8, 2010)

:yes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:nouke:flush:bash:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah :yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Eia Au (Jul 13, 2010)

:flush


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## MmmmmPretzels (Jul 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## cry_rain (May 29, 2006)

:no


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:haha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank :time


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:huh ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh  :bah :afr ops uke :cry


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn:bash:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh ar :no


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

:rain


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:bah :bash


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh:hide:eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bash :afr :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

max4225 said:


>


how did you do that?

:lurk


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Snowdrop (Jun 4, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :yawn


Ditto.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn:roll


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

ar:bahuke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:blah:kma


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:time


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:| :yawn


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:|


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

:cig


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

:time I wish time would go this quick...7 xx


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Annie K said:


>


What's bothering you Annie? I've noticed your couple of posts made it seem like you were pretty down in the dumps =/


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Violets (Jul 24, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank :rain :sigh :time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:help


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## nox (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

mum


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:bash :bash :flush


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:sus :blank :?


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll :bah:mum


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

:bash:stu:no:|


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

uke


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn:blank


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## findinglife (Jul 24, 2010)

:hide :rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

:time:rain:hide:bah


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:rain

edit:

all better.


----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

^ :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## cubanscorpio (Jun 30, 2010)

:no


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:mum:steam:huh:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :time


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

:wink


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana (I never feel like dancing just wanted to see what it looked like =P)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:help:blah:sigh:afr


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :hide


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

:blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Manfi (May 30, 2010)

:|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nightrain said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nightrain said:


> Aw, thanks. I needed that.


You're welcome!  Been "there" many times...


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

:um


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)




----------



## actionman (Jun 4, 2010)

heyJude said:


>


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain ar


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

:time


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:get ops


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:con


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:stu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:help :fall :?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

arblush:sigh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Organism (Jul 21, 2010)

:no :help :bash :hide :rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blankuke:dead:rain:yawn:door:flush:eyes:?:stu:huh


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

8):yawnuke:bash


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:steam


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

:time


----------



## Trifle Disaster (Aug 15, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:bash


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:rofl


----------



## kleewyck (Aug 13, 2010)

:afr


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke uke uke


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:| + :yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

:|


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:kma


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:hide:bash:dead


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:rain:bash


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Aloysius said:


>


^ woo hoo! :banana

:hide:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ar


----------



## Kris10 (Oct 14, 2009)

:troll


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:blank
:um
:blush
:tiptoe
:con





yeah, that should about do it


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

:hide


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

:teeth


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Introverted (Aug 10, 2010)

:flush :doh :bash :rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:rain :| :sigh


----------



## velvet1 (Aug 11, 2010)

:duck


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

for a change!


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:? :roll


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:bah:yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Mostly due to allergies.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

max4225 said:


> nite sas people


nice smiley!
night


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:blank:stu


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

max4225 said:


> nite sas people


Where do you get all those?

:yay


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Wolfen (Apr 26, 2004)

:drunk


----------



## grigori (Jul 8, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:con :stu


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:cry

uke

:rain

:shock


hmm


:argue

and a bit of




but mostly

:bat


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:fall


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:|:?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn:eyes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:flush


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:door


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:lurk :sus :con :stu


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:um:sigh:stu


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

oke


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:door


----------



## Tess of the Lonely Hearts (Aug 26, 2010)

(Concerning school) :no


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

uke (thinking about tomorrow)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

^ still would like to know how you get those smileys.

:yawn & :roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:sigh:time


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

:hide


----------



## timetopretend (Aug 6, 2010)

:yay


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## KaiserNeptune (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

:sigh
:fall

:yawn
:dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

:bat:banana:whip

I feel invincible! Especially to whips and bats.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

nightrain said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## littlemisshy (Aug 10, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Slim Shady said:


>


:lol Good one!

:con


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:cup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:blank


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

uke


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:con


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :afr :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:cuddle

Ok...that's not my mood. I just needed an excuse to post that smiley


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:bash


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:mum:x:time


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

rain


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)

:?


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll uke


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

uke


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

uke


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

:bash


----------



## emerge (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

:time


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:duckopcorn:eyes:wel:tiptoe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time x ∞ (infinite)


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:rain :hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keith said:


> :sigh


:squeeze :b

:yawn


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

:flush


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:clap:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :|


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Bullet Soul (May 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Not Like Them (Jul 2, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## SesquipedalianMoose (Aug 6, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide :afr ops :stu :sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

SesquipedalianMoose said:


> :cry


+ :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rainrain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:fall


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:rain


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:b


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:stu:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

:hide


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:sus:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:love2


----------



## piscesx (Jan 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:rain / :mushy


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> :yawn


same


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Toad Licker said:


> :yawn :flush :fall :dead


this :sigh


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:sigh


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:time


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## dave twothree (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:blank


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:help


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:x


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Green Eyes said:


> :help


thiis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## ImNotJamesMcAvoy (Sep 26, 2010)

é_é 

I dunno what that is, but. Yeah.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :rain :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN :RAIN


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:heart


----------



## Pat78 (Oct 27, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

:blank


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :rain


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:afr uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:love2 :sigh :yawn


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:roll :b


----------



## felula (Jan 25, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :stu :afr :sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:get:con:fall:heart:hide


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

:bahflush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:int


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:um:yay


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:afr :sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug :um


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:|


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:con


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:banana


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke :blank uke :blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Mimical (Sep 30, 2010)

oke


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:sops


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

^ haha nice


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

uke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:blank


----------



## peachclouds (Sep 16, 2010)

:blah


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Xtina_Xposed (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

._.


----------



## Shoeless Jane (Oct 2, 2010)

irishK said:


> :rain


:cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

irishK said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

(


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:troll


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:flush


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:twisted :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead :dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:dead


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:flushspank:doh:x:con:fall:twakuke:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:bash


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bah


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## NaturalLogOfZero (Sep 29, 2010)

:bash + :time
translation, frustrated because i am bored.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

No!

You're not the boss of me


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:blank


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:yawn :bash


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

:|:rollrain:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:evil


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:troll


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:mum


TD already.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:lurk :yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:yawn uke:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:eek


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum:time:rain:rain:rain:rain:argue:bash:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:con


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke :fall uke


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

8) :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry

:lurk

:rain


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

uke :flush


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

:um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what the hey. I may as well join you all. 

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:cup


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:um


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:boogie :drunk :boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mum :love :love2 :bash


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:twak :roll


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Randall (Apr 8, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## sazzie (Oct 9, 2010)

:blank:?


----------



## scorp1966 (Jan 19, 2008)

:bash


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :stu :time :sigh


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:hyper :eyes


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:?


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Mercedes (Oct 10, 2010)

:troll


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:banana :time


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

love28)


----------



## Wrangler (Oct 3, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:x


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

ar


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:um:idea


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:cup


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

...


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

^ cheater, that's not a smiley


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

anymouse said:


> :cry


:rub


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:rain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

:cry :yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:sigh:sus


----------



## Tiffx (Sep 28, 2009)

:|  :sigh


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana :banana:banana


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:?:time:fall


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time :yawn :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## glitterfish (Sep 12, 2010)

:b


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:cup::yay:boogie:clap


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:roll


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

:dd


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:afr :help :sigh :love2  :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:hyper:fall


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)

:bash


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)

:um


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mushy :time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:coff - that is what I need to be :lol.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ohhh! - :rain:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:no


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:?


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll :mum :bash


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

:stu:sigh


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:mum< Mother | Me > :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Dub16 said:


>


 :hug


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn opcorn :squeeze :sigh


----------



## centrino (Sep 27, 2010)

:blank


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)




----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr:time


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:sus


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

E93 said:


> :sigh


^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:|:blank:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2 :sigh :help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr <- that's COLD, not ANXIOUS :fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:banana


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:con :help


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:roll:|:no:bash


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

So, let's spin kick our ways to better bodies, 
stage dive our way to awesome abs. 
Let's windmill our way to buffer biceps and mosh the fat out of our ***,


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> So, let's spin kick our ways to better bodies,
> stage dive our way to awesome abs.
> Let's windmill our way to buffer biceps and mosh the fat out of our ***,


Wrong thread? :b

Anyways..


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

E93 said:


> Wrong thread? :b
> 
> Anyways..


wow it was the wrong thread. 
:con


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:rain:sigh


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

:rain 
:bash
:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Eevee (Nov 10, 2010)

:lol


----------



## ChocolateBuNN (Jul 28, 2010)

:roll


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## theEscapist (Oct 13, 2010)

:time


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:bash:bash:bash:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup :eyes


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn:yay


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Forza Italia (Oct 30, 2009)

:blah


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time


----------



## RyeCatcher86 (Sep 14, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

---


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke uke uke


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

:eyes:tiptoe


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

:|


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:int


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh


----------



## Gabby (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Paxil brain zaps.


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:rain


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

:duel(but angrier and more duel-y)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf l :mum


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:kma


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:bat


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:bash:cry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:um


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:mushy  :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:roll


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con :sigh :|


----------



## SecretButterfly (Nov 27, 2010)

:haha:bash:help:shock:dead

I laugh because Im confused, get mad and want to scream but can't so hit myself, then realize i need help, spazz, than i just go to sleep and dream(better than reality)!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:|:afr


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:heart:hyper


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:mushy 


opcorn


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

:twisted:bash:bat:getar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :yawn


----------



## the Prince of nowhere (Aug 11, 2010)

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn :heart


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:yawn :time :rain


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

uke


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

:rain :eyes :hide ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:yawn:love2


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:whip :lol


----------



## cruisin (May 28, 2010)

:rain


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:stu:?


----------



## Emmz92 (Sep 11, 2010)




----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:|


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:roll :lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:mushy :heart


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:time


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:|


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:rain


----------



## epic (Aug 9, 2007)




----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

:cuddle :yay :yay
:banana :group :banana
8) 8)

(well i kinda got carried away there!)


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:hyper :mushy :yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:no :| :doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock :yawn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Batgirl (Oct 15, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:roll

:time



:boogie


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:wink


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

*:time*


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:sigh:yawn


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:no


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uke

Just haven't yet.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:fall :love2 :con :help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dire (Nov 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:mum :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:yay


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

oke:fall


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:cig
:dead
:flush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door l :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:con :lol


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:| :afr :|


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Honey8701 (Oct 23, 2010)

:yay :yay


----------



## Kanashi (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

melissa75 said:


> :cry


:hug

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:stu


----------



## tigerlilly (Mar 30, 2009)

:sigh --> :cry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tigerlilly said:


> :sigh --> :cry


:squeeze

:time:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Peddler (Dec 8, 2010)

ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:ditto


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:cry


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:boogie:yawn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:d :d :d :d :d :d :d :d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:cup:eyes:banana:yay:love2:yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:blah :? :stu :drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## AlisonWonderland (Nov 4, 2010)

:doh :roll


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:afr


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:high5:yay:clap
:mushy


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:bat


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn :no:mum:bah:wife


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:wife :roll


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:cup


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

oke


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:nw:yawn:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :hide


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:sigh:hide:bash:rain


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:|:yawn:dead:stu


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:sus


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll:rofluke:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:rain:blank


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

rain:sigh


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

:yay


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Ego Dead (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Heh, I mutated! :evil


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

HTF said:


> :rain:blank





accepting myself said:


> rain:sigh





viv said:


> :flush


.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Ego Dead said:


>


:rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That's creepy :afr


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:con :idea :help


----------



## kiasockmonkey (Dec 13, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:time


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas heh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat - I am ready to ban.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:fall:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank:time:flush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:clap  :high5 :squeeze :mushy :yay


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

:|


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blah :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)

:door


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:doh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time
Waiting for this Lunar Eclipse


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## macaw (Sep 6, 2010)

:bash
:bash
:bash
:bash
:bash
:bash


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keith said:


> :sigh


:squeeze

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## orchdorch925 (Aug 26, 2010)

:afrthen:boogiethen :yawn and so on


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush:dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


I have never seen this one before, but it's pretty cool :lol.


----------



## EunieLuv (Jul 1, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:idea


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:afr:hide:flush


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Paragon (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:boogie:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus :yawn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:sigh:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

uke


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:whip

:lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead:yawn :sigh :mushy


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:cry


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:blank


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :bash


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

:door


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:?


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

:lurk:


----------



## DarkHeartKid (Dec 29, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:shock


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:bash:mum:dohfall:dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol :rain


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

merrygolds said:


>





Keith said:


> :sigh


.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## SilentOutcast (Oct 26, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:wife


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:help


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:clap


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :squeeze  :bash


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:ditto


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:agree


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:love2(


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mushy:flush:help:bash


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:sigh & uke


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um :|


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:O


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Today 

Tomorrow night :drunk:tiptoe :flush


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Cyber Lume (Sep 19, 2010)

:? :con :yawn :|


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:cry :bash


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bash:bash:bash

:help


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:bash


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mum :rain :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh
:time


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:blank :? :yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh
> :time


:squeeze

:help:roll


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :help:roll


:thanks
:squeeze

:time
:blank


----------



## Johny (Dec 21, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yayD


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rain:dead:help:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:drunk:rain:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sighrain:dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu

:bash
:bash
:bash
:bash

:help


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

ops


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

uke


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:dead:time:rain


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn Must stop watching Netflix. Must...stop.


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rofl


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keith said:


> :afr :rain


:hug



MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


:hug

:|


----------



## Mr Shankly (Dec 30, 2010)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl 

:blah

:steam


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yes:yes :mushy :kiss


----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:heart:kiss:whip:whip:whip:whip:whip:whip:whip:whip


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:troll


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:sus :sus :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:haha


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:con


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:|:sigh:time


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :|:sigh:time


:squeeze


----------



## ufoforestgump (Nov 28, 2010)

.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no:roll:yawn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rofl


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Sosay (Oct 30, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:spam


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Also :yawn.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank:rain:blah:stu


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :blank:rain:blah:stu


:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank:yawn:dead:help


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:sus


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:mushy


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um :duck


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> :mushy


x2.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain:tiptoe:bash:help


----------



## davemorkal (Jan 3, 2011)

:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

:eyes


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:stu


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:clap


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush:falluke


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:heart


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> :heart


x2.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No smilie. Just sadness.


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> No smilie. Just sadness.


:ditto
but i'll add: :sigh:rain:time


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)

:sigh:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll:mum:stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:um :sus :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:b


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sigh:get:stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:time:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :sigh:get:stu


:squeeze



Aloysius said:


>


nooooo!! stay up with me



BluePhoenix54 said:


> :time:time:sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

dontworrybehappy said:


> nooooo!! stay up with me


What's the point? You reached the post limit. (haha)


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:|


----------



## ItsNicole (Dec 26, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:boogie:clap:yay:banana


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :boogie:clap:yay:banana


Such a change from your last post. :b
:boogie:clap8):high5


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> Such a change from your last post. :b
> :boogie:clap8):high5


:high5


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:stu


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :stu


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze:hug


Thank you  :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Thank you  :squeeze :squeeze


:squeeze You're welcome


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>


:ditto


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


>





BrokenStars said:


> :ditto


:hide


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## JustDani (Aug 18, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bat


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:steam


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:love2


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:b


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

oke

:stu


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:whip

Well...not really. I just wanted an excuse to post that smiley.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:shock


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:boogie :yes :clap :b :kiss:tiptoe opcorn :love2


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:sus
:rofl
:haha


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :hug


Thanks!  :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Allegory (Jan 8, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :sigh :cry


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

:love2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:stu:con:bash


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


aww thanks  :squeeze:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> aww thanks  :squeeze:squeeze


you're welcome  :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> you're welcome  :squeeze :squeeze


hugs: the cure-all for almost everything  :squeeze:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> hugs: the cure-all for almost everything  :squeeze:squeeze


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


Glad you do agree  :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time


:stu

:squeeze



brokenandlonely said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

^ thank you! :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> ^ thank you! :squeeze :squeeze


You're welcome! 

:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:bah


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :sigh


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## robtyl (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## Becomingfree (Oct 22, 2010)

:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

robtyl said:


>


:ditto and I'll add..

:mum:no:fall:flushshock:bash:dead


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## BlueJayWay (Mar 24, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:mum:sigh :blank


----------



## BlueFogMire (Dec 18, 2010)

:shock :bash :sigh :roll


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:rain :cry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :rain :cry


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


Thank you
:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:yawn:bah


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:bash


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank :sigh


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

:cry


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time :|


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


?!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll

:no

:mum

:wife

:fall

:dead


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :roll
> 
> :no
> 
> ...


:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:rain:dead:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:afr


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:cry :rain:dead :help :time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> :cry :rain:dead :help :time


:squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:x


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no :roll


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:kma


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:dead:sigh:time


----------



## Kafuka (Jan 15, 2011)

:steam
i'm the red one


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:bash


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :no :roll


:squeeze



BluePhoenix54 said:


> :dead:sigh:time


:squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank :sigh :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:time:sigh:?:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :blank :sigh :dead


:squeeze



BluePhoenix54 said:


> :time:time:sigh:?:rain


:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:sigh :|


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh  :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :sigh :|


:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:clap


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:rain


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

melissa75 said:


> :rain


:rub


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sigh :mushy


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart :sigh


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:love2


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:afr :con


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :sigh :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:love2 :stu :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:rain


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time


:squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:help


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time  :doh :bah ops ar


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead :help :stu :sigh :love2


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :sigh


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :dead :help :stu :sigh :love2


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:help :fall


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:cry :sigh :|


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

=


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:sus:whip


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:rain :afr <- Not sure if that accurately expresses my panicked state of mind...


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu :get


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank + :|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:rain:bash


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:help


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> :rain:bash


:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:steam:argue:bash


----------



## mixtape (Dec 18, 2010)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

me on SAS --> :mum :blah


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:twak


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :twak


:squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> :squeeze


thank you! :squeeze


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

:yawn:time:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:roll


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll :mum:no :con :blah :get


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn and it's only 5 o'clock:blank


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

:cup


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:eek
:roll


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:flush :lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

umieraj said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


a little late perhaps but its the thought that counts  :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks.  :squeeze :b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:evil


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:flush :doh :time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:um :time


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:whip:love2:kiss


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:ditto


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

:| :sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu :|con:blah


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:idea


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## deLiriOusIndiViduaL (Jun 17, 2010)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:twisted


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:kma:thanks


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:lol :lol :lol


:mushy


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:sigh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:cry


:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

LostIdentity said:


> :cry
> 
> :rain


:squeeze

:time


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :time:sigh


:squeeze

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:blank


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

:yes


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

8)


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> rain


 :squeeze


----------



## sweet and sadness (Jun 10, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:lol

i really needed that laugh...hahaha.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time :no


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:afr:doh:shock:rain:conops


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:time:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:drunk :? :sigh :stu :drunk


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:evil:banana


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

afr:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:con:stu:get:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:mum:wife :x :doh :roll :bah :no :bash


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:time


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

:bah
I have a cold, which is making me feel like crap.
Needless to say I'm not in the best of moods right now.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

njodis said:


> *lots of smiles that wont work*


How did you get so many smiley on your post - When ever trying to quote your message I get -

_You have included 19 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again. _

I can't even quote it!

:um


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


:yay


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


love it!!! :boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:twak


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:love2 :yawn


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :love2 :yawn


You're feeling love, that's great.  
Also tired, which is no surprise. =p


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead :hyper


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:time:time:time:sigh


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:um


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mushy :sigh :cry


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:idea


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Annie K said:


> :cry


:hug

:cup


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:love2







flush:sigh:|


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

BrokenStars said:


> :love2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hug


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Annie K said:


> :hug


thanks! :squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

*







*

*







*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

:afruke:bashcon:fall:get:raintime


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Annie K said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:|:squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll :sigh oke :cry


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :roll :sigh oke :cry











:squeeze:rub:hug


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

uke:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Shauna The Dead said:


> uke:cry


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sighar


----------



## Darius (Jan 13, 2011)

:yawn

(That's pretty much me all the time though. Insomnia sucks.)


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:yawn:hyper


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

:cup:bash


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:no :roll :mum :steam :cry :shock :rain :fall


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :no :roll :mum :steam :cry :shock :rain :fall


 :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:| :sigh :cry


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :| :sigh :cry


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:bah:roll


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mushy :yawn


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:cry


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:cup


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:um :lol

:sigh :mushy


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:mushy :yawn


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cup


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:love2:cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> :drunk


:ditto


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mushy :hyper


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:sigh:|


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:time:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time:time:rain


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ar


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## me testing account (Jan 27, 2011)

:'(


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

me testing account said:


> :'(


:hug


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sigh :cry :dead :help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:cry :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> :cry :rain


 :squeeze


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:nw :yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :|


Awww, looks like a rough night . Thinking of you! :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks!  :squeeze


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:um :no :roll :eyes :hyper


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

:hidear:help


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:dead:help


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:bash:rain:time:time


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Huggeths*


BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:bash:rain:time:time


:squeeze



umieraj said:


> :sigh


 :squeeze

:hyper


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> *Huggeths*
> 
> :squeeze
> 
> ...


Thank you! It's nice to know when someone out there cares.


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:cup uke


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ops


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> Thank you! It's nice to know when someone out there cares.


You're welcome, friend!


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## natty8 (Sep 25, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time :afr :love2


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr :time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

:blank


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time:rain


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

CrashMedicate said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze:hug


Thanks.  :squeeze


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn and it's still early =\


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anymouse said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Thanks.  :squeeze


You're welcome, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

:hyper


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> :boogie:boogie:boogie


:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank :flush :cry :dead :help


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze:hug


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:time:time:time:sigh:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :time:time:time:sigh:rain


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze *Hug train* :b

Thanks again, btw, for the hugs.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BrokenStars said:


> :blank :flush :cry :dead :help


:squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


Thank you so much! 

:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

cry


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> cry


aww :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> aww :squeeze


 :thanks


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

:mum


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:mushy :blank


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

:afr uke


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:|:afr:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn :um :shock ar


----------



## RichardWood (Jan 26, 2011)

:rain:rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> why are we such emotional animals?
> can't someone come up with a pill
> to properly numb the needy drive?
> 
> ...


:hug and a lolcat!


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:mushy :mushy :mushy


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time :afr


----------



## biancanics (Jan 25, 2011)

:cig:cig


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:mum :sigh:sigh


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

:bat :flush :stu


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:idea


----------



## TheNoisyGhost (Feb 1, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:afr :bat


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

irishK said:


> :rain :rain


:squeeze:hug


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:time:time:stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

:hyper:help:hyper:help:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:? oke :get :stu


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :? oke :get :stu


:squeeze:hug


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time:time:time:stu


:squeeze



Aloysius said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll :? :eyes :hyper :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

shadowmask said:


> :sigh :rain


:squeeze



BrokenStars said:


> :roll :? :eyes :hyper :stu


:squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:bash:stu:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:bash:stu:time


:squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze:squeeze:hug
thanks


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:sus


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

anymouse said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh :rain


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:time:yawn:lurk:huh:bah:eyes:?:sigh:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Keith said:


> :squeeze :squeeze


Thanks!  :squeeze


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh :time


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:bah


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:int


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:ditto:yawn:fall


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:hyper :banana :boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


 :squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:bash:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck :troll


----------



## Syncsolo (Oct 26, 2010)

:um


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:hide


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:con :door


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:heart :love 

:yawn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:cuddle:kiss


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


>


:squeeze:rub:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze:rub:hug


Aw, thanks! :squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> Aw, thanks! :squeeze


You're welcome and thanks for the return hug. ^__^


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:? :blah :get :stu :yawn


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :? :blah :get :stu :yawn


:squeeze:hug


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Hotlinker!;p


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

^:ditto


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:evil













honestly?...:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ive had better days :hide



> :cry


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mum :roll :bash :no


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :mum :roll :bash :no


:squeeze:hug


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze:hug


thank you!  :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana:evil:banana:evil:banana:evil


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:bash:bash:bash:stu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:um :time :tiptoe :door:bash :rain :dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

rockyraccoon said:


> :um :time :tiptoe :door:bash :rain :dead


:squeeze

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:heart :mushy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:mum


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:cry


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

uke Never ending migraine has me feeling nauseous. This is pain beyond pain :cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

room101 said:


> uke Never ending migraine has me feeling nauseous. This is pain beyond pain :cry


:hugI hope you feel better soon. Perhaps a cup of coffee or caffeine pills will help. http://www.net33.com/headache/headache.htm



umieraj said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Syncsolo (Oct 26, 2010)

:time:time:time:time:time:time:time:time :|:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sus :um ar :wtf :shock


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :sus :um ar :wtf :shock


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:afr:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

brokenandlonely said:


> :squeeze


hehe..thanks



Vip3r said:


> :afr:hide


:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Silent Image (Dec 22, 2010)

:time


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :squeeze


:thanks


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :sus :um ar :wtf :shock











:teeth
:squeeze
Sorry but that picture made me laugh. =p


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:afr


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :|


oke :thanks


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:mum :mum :mum :mum :mum :mum


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:cry :dead :blank


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :cry :dead :blank


:cuddle


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :hugI hope you feel better soon. Perhaps a cup of coffee or caffeine pills will help. http://www.net33.com/headache/headache.htm


Neptunus, :thanks 
I'm feeling better now, at least physically.


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cig


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Toad Licker said:


> :flush


:ditto


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :ditto


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time :rain


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Annie K said:


> :time :rain


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con:bash:fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:love


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> :love


:ditto


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

:con


----------



## Becomingfree (Oct 22, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

:time


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:fall


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:hide


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

:hide


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

umieraj said:


> :rain


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank :yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:lol

:love :cuddle < : Cuddle? That's not a cuddle..


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

:mum:blank:mum


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:fall:yawn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:bash:rain


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

:sigh:rain


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :sigh


:squeeze:squeeze:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

(I don't think there is one for "relieved")


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> :time


:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:time


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:cig:rub:dead


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:time :sigh


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:tiptoe:squeeze:yawn:fall:yes


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze:squeeze:hug:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks, BP54!  :squeeze


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

bash:bash:bash:bashuke:rain


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:love2


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:afr :door


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

:roll:roll:roll
:um:um:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:idea:duck:cup:kma:kiss


----------



## ak2218 (Nov 21, 2010)

:yawn :cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:|


----------



## Tom1210 (Feb 9, 2011)

:bash :rain :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time
:mushy


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Berlusconi (Feb 1, 2011)

:yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:no


----------



## vanessaB76 (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

umieraj said:


> :afr


:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:time


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:shock


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## biancanics (Jan 25, 2011)

:cig:cig


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)

:afr


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:stu


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

:con


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:cup


----------



## marionette23 (Feb 11, 2011)

ar


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

:hb:troll:haha:idea :flush


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:whip


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

:mum :blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:thanks:tiptoe:yawn:fall:?


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

umieraj said:


>


:squeeze:squeeze:hug:hug


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn :flush


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn :blank :time


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:sus :con :x :eek :bah :sigh  rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

:rain


----------



## trite (Aug 21, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

umieraj said:


> :afr


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yay:boogie


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

HardRock said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze :hug


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)




----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:bash


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:no :spank:fall:argue


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

blush:cup:cig


----------



## Transformed (Feb 14, 2011)

:mum:mum:mum:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:cry :afr


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Green Eyes said:


> :cry :afr


:squeeze:hug


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:mum :blah :bat


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:mum:flush:dead:bash:get:rainwtf:sigh:blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:cry


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anymouse said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

anonymid said:


> :cry


:hug


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

skygazer said:


> :hug


Aw, thanks! :squeeze


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Man hug. You will accept it. I don't care how awkward it is for you.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

silentcliche said:


> ^ Man hug. You will accept it. I don't care how awkward it is for you.


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

But this is extremely rare!


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:um


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:|


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:bash


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mum :sigh :rain


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

:group :tiptoe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:afr uke :stu :sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:cry


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> :cry


:squeeze

---------

:um


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

layitontheline said:


> :cry


:squeeze:hug


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> you'll be good, i promise.


I don't know, I really don't know. My world is changing and etc. etc. etc.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

max4225 said:


>


^


----------



## Beelei (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


>


 :love


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blah














:roll


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:help:time:fall:hyper


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug :rub:dead


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:yay:banana:yes


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

bash:help:get:doh:cry


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:no


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:yawn:sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:shock


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:rub:cig


----------



## SarahClare (Feb 18, 2011)

:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:? :stu :con :help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:duel:whipopcorn:cig


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## JGreenwood (Jan 28, 2011)

:flush


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wife


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:evil


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> :evil


Why? x)

:idea


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:love2:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


> all i haz is the lolcat yr referring to.. i fail, sorry.:rain


Iz okay. :squeeze


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:con :bah :yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:doh :bash


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:yay :yay :yay yay for everything!


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:yawn :no :time :yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll :mum :wife :argue :no :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

"...Everybodys changing and I don't feel the same..." oh yea umm :time


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:yawn :eyes :duel


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time


:squeeze

-------------------------------

:roll :steam :blah


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:hs:rub:yes:hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank:con


----------



## krista91 (Feb 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

:yawn ....:bash.....ops..... :sigh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:con


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:roll:mum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:cry :rain :flush :cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time


:squeeze

:con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :cry :rain :flush :cry


Don't know how I missed this. :squeeze

:con :con


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> Don't know how I missed this. :squeeze
> 
> :con :con


You're back! :squeeze

Missed you!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> You're back! :squeeze
> 
> Missed you!


Aw, thanks. 'Twas a stupid thing I did in the heat of the moment. Never again! ops


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Neptunes! =]


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Mc Borg said:


> Hi Neptunes! =]


Hey Mc Borg! *D:*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hs Hi Neptunus 

glad you're back :blush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

D11 said:


> :hs Hi Neptunus
> 
> glad you're back :blush


Thanks! :squeeze :blush

Glad you're back as well!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anymouse said:


> :yay




:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nw


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:|:|:|:|

I'm going to do this

:hyper


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:banana


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:rain


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:bah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


>


My gosh these are soooo cute... I have to check this website out... too bad they have to post as a link.


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

lonelysheep said:


>


:no:bat:whip


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sus :um :shock :yawn :wtf


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

A smiley, multiple smileys, whatever. :um


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:squeeze


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

☺ ♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫♪♫


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Neptunus said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

inna sense said:


> :squeeze


Thanks!


----------



## SchadenFREAKay (Feb 16, 2011)

:boogie 

....prolly cuz I'm on sum stimulants...they make me happy haha...


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Ready To Freak Out (Jul 20, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con :stu


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:stu


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

Neptunus said:


> Thanks!


hey your welcome!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:stu


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain :help :rain :help :rain :help :rain :help :dead


----------



## CourtneyB (Jul 31, 2010)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze:squeeze:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze:squeeze:hug


{{{BluePhoenix54}}}


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:|


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Probably going to be more like a :flush by the end of the night.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:yawn:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anymouse said:


>


Made me lol! :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:mushy :banana :yay


----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)

:hide:rain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:|.....:lol


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:bash


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:eyes :huh :dead


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

anymouse said:


> and nao i could use a lol. :cry


:hug


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

This is what I would love to do to my doctors tomorrow.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

anymouse said:


>


lol. Such a positive post before edited to this.


----------



## Merely (Feb 2, 2011)

:um :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

rockyraccoon said:


> This is what I would love to do to my doctors tomorrow.


Heh, jiggly butts! :lol

:yawn


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Manning said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time


:squeeze 

:cup


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :cup


I can always count on a comfort hug from you. :teeth


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

anonymid said:


> :squeeze


Thank you for the gesture.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:bash


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:cry


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

:doh 
I think I broke my finger tip


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## aberfeldy (Feb 27, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

^I need coffee. Thanks for reminding me :lol. There's my smiley, too.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ I lub coffee! :b


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

:stu :bash :blush :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie :yay


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:heart


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:duck :doh :?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:afr:afr:afr


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:high5


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:help

:idea


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:duel:cig


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:rain :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time:time:|


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


Thank you.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blush


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

:no


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Lelsey (Feb 7, 2011)

:helpuke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Comfortably Miserable (Oct 24, 2010)




----------



## LostProphet (Apr 4, 2010)

:um :blank


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:cuddle


----------



## KickingWallflowers (Feb 2, 2011)

:?


----------



## Trapt (Mar 2, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

:|


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

:fall


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:afr

:um

:hide


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :afr
> 
> :um
> 
> :hide


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Now - :hug:help

Tomorrow (Coz i have a party!) - :sas

Only hope to be in this - :group


so yeah, let's hope for the better!:b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:hideoke


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

need2bnormal said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:fall :flush


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

ar :flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hidear


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

:troll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Thanks, BP54! :squeeze 

:cup


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ar


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:mushy :cry :mushy :cry :mushy :cry :sigh :sigh :rain


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug :tiptoe


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ar:stu:thanksyawn:yawn:yawn:blush:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Memory (Mar 4, 2011)

:time


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:cig:b



and :dead


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :hug


Thanks! :squeeze

:con


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart :rain :blank *repeat*


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yawn :blank


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:rain

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :rain
> 
> :cry


:squeeze :squeeze

:|


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:mumslash :rain so that equals :| ?


:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:cuddle 
:yawn


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:love


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

:clap


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


>


 :squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:int


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:con


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain
mum will be back soon to unload her secret worldly hatred onto me because shes too nice to say it to them. thats what im here for. it is my purpose in life :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:twak :doh


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:roll


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:sigh:time


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


> :sigh:time


:squeeze :hug :squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :|


:squeeze:squeeze:hug


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze :hug :squeeze


Why am I not surprised? :b
As usual your concern and hugs are very much appreciated. :yes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Likewise, my friend!


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bah  :stu :sigh


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

E93 said:


> :bah  :stu :sigh


:rub

---

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

:rub


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:heart


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :yawn


x2


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:blank

:doh

:stu

:get


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:?


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:|:afr:sigh:time:time:time:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

:mum


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:love2


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart :boogie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:lurk


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank(


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:flush


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:yawn :dead


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:um :con


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:heart :sigh :help


----------



## smaty (Jan 30, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:time:dead:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

skygazer said:


> :time:dead:yawn


:hug:squeeze


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Where do u guys find that smylies ?

I feel like wanting to do this: :twak:twak:twak:bat Who volunteers ?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:doh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

:afr


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time:time:sigh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con:sigh


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:dead


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:heart :mushy :love


:afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:hide


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

BluePhoenix54 said:


>


:squeeze :b


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

:bash :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## hanyuu13 (May 4, 2010)

:evilar:steam:hide


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:help:help:help:help:dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:love2


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr :afr :hide :hide :doh


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## jagmusic (Oct 18, 2010)

:roll:mum:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:haha


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:yay :banana


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Richie Ireland (Mar 14, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:shock


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Cruella (Mar 19, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain


:squeeze



Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


:yay :squeeze


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze





BluePhoenix54 said:


> :squeeze


Thanks guys! :group


----------



## GnR (Sep 25, 2009)

:help:doh:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l :yawn


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vishnu said:


> :hyper


This.


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:haha


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :heart


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## BluePhoenix54 (Sep 20, 2010)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:help


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:help


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:blank:sus


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:doh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:get


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cup


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:rub


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:sus


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:flushuke


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:wtf :?


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

ar :eyes


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:thanks


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:afr:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

ar


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

HardRock said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


:nw


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

HardRock said:


> :nw


:lol


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain :help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

:bash


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:|


----------



## JadedCalalily (Feb 24, 2011)

:heart


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:cup:wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh:fall


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:fall :?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hyper:hide


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

oke


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:time


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:con :stu


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:rain


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Milco said:


> :rain


:squeeze feel better.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

:troll


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

:cig :yawn


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

:|


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:hide :door


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

:banana


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:spit :time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:nw


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Peter Attis (Aug 31, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blah:?:stu:sigh:tiptoe:yawn:dead


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank :rain


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :blank :rain


:squeeze :squeeze

--------------------------------------------------------

:? :get :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:stu


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ar


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:eyes :huh


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:get


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

uke


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


Aww thanks! :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu :help :? :get :sigh


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

:cry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Milco said:


> :cry




:squeeze


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bah  :yawn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:blush


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:yawn :sigh :rain


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:haha


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:huh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:bash :x :doh :sigh :stu :flush :blank :tiptoe


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :bash :x :doh :sigh :flush :blank :tiptoe


 :kiss :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :kiss :squeeze


 :kiss :cuddle :love


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eek  :banana :yay


----------



## doodleflap (Mar 16, 2011)

:hide:bash


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:um :sus:stu


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:hs


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:| :no
:stu


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:|

:stu


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:bash :mum


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:sigh :rain


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:wink


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lurk

:tiptoe


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:hide :afr


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :hide :afr


 I'll make you feel better... 

:kiss :cuddle :kiss :cuddle :b


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> I'll make you feel better...
> 
> :kiss :cuddle :kiss :cuddle :b


 :kiss

Cheering up is always welcomed especially when its from you! :blush :kiss


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :kiss
> 
> Cheering up is always welcomed especially when its from you! :blush :kiss


Aww... I'm officially in love... :mushy :blush

:kiss :love


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

:sigh :bash :love2:fall:um

Succinct it isn't.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

_\/
WOW
_/^\_


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Haha, cute! What's that little point between his legs? 

:yawn :|


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Its his little point ofcourse! lol no, it is infact a high-tech leg spacing device developed by NASA and funded for by US government 
worst stickman in the world :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## nicia (Feb 19, 2011)

:stu


----------



## stripe (Sep 3, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## sully20 (Mar 12, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :doh :cry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :doh :cry




:squeeze :kiss :cuddle


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :doh :cry


:squeeze

------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap:clap:clap
:group:group:group INDIA WINS:clap
:high5:high5:high5


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

polkadotlaughter said:


> :rain


 :squeeze


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:steam:hide:twak:argue


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:shock:wtf:|

:sighrain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:cup:?oke


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:rain :cry


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:? :stu


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :rain :cry


:kiss :kiss :kiss :kiss :squeeze

:rain :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank :flush :? :stu


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

opcorn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:afr


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:love2 :sigh :bash


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:doh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:b


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

:sigh :group


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mum ar :doh :x :argue :? :bash


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :blank


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ar


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:heart :squeeze


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

:blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mushy :love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:stu :bat :roll


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:rain :sigh :cry


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:troll <--- ain't my mood sexy?


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

:doh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:sigh:yawn:time:fall:dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mushy :love2 :boogie :banana :blush :b


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:door:shock


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana :haha


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yay :boogie :mushy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:yawn :roll :blank :stu


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:cry :sigh :drunk


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :cry :rain :stu


:squeeze


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:cup


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

max4225 said:


>


I like this one


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:x


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:|flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:hyper:blah:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes:thanks


----------



## Cody88 (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Perfect (Apr 10, 2011)

:cry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain


Aww sweetie!  :squeeze

Some kisses for you! :kiss :kiss :kiss

:cuddle :love


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Perfect said:


> :cry


:squeeze

:cup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :squeeze


Thanks! :squeeze



leave me alone said:


> Love your avatar


Thanks!


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Perfect (Apr 10, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


 Thanks.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:kiss:tiptoe:mushy8):yawn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mushy :love2 :love


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :fall


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:sus


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## highness (Mar 29, 2011)

:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

because I have no idea aside from   :/ :*   how does everyone make all these cool faces?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

:bash :sigh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:help


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

HardRock said:


>


:squeeze

:|


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :|


:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:bash:help:bah:tiptoe


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

:shock


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cry


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blank:time:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:lol :rub


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:wtf :hide


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:blank :yawn :no


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:lol :haha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

:cry


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

ObamaGoesPostal said:


> :cry


Awww...  :squeeze


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:stu


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:blank :stu :cry


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh said:


> :stu


:squeeze



LifeGoesOn said:


> :blank :stu :cry


:squeeze

:|


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Aww thanks! :squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^you're welcome


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:fall


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:dead


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

l

I'm in a positive mood right now. Get it? Did you see what I did there?? har har har





ok I'm done :blank


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ No, I assumed you were implying you were in an aesculapian mood.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:afr :rain :cry


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Where do you get all these awesome smileys? :con :stu :b


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

I steal them from other forums. I'm a wanted man.


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ :lol


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:whip


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:no:haha:haha:haha:thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :cry :bash


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :cry :bash


More kisses for you sweetie! :kiss :kiss :kiss


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:blush:tiptoe:hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

:blank


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

:rain


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

vaness said:


>


:ditto :squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:con:get:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:eyes:dead:huh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

ar


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank  :hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :blank  :hide


More kisses and cuddles sweetie! :kiss :cuddle :kiss :cuddle


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

:?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mushy :kiss


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Zeex (Apr 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:drunk 

:blank :? 

:drunk


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:bah:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> :bah:rain


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

long day :rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:idea


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

:bah


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ :lol

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:kiss:duel:boke:eyes:hyper:hug:thanksopcorn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

:eyes oke :um :sus :con


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

:/


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

ar


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:boogie + :afr


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

+ :yawn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## RFD1337 (Apr 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

RFD1337 said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:time :blank :time


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

:afr


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:hs


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh :|


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:stu:?:time:eyes:kiss:kma:nw


----------



## IsThereAComputerOption (Apr 15, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yay


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :yay


:banana :boogie 

:kiss


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


>


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

:bah


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:yay:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:afr:eyes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie :banana :boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:spit:nw:banana:banana:banana


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :cry


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Star Zero (Jun 1, 2010)

:bah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :yawn


 :thanks:squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:yawn:yawn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

........................


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:bat


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## LoneFox (Dec 13, 2010)

:afr...Damn it! I'm surrounded by people at school. They must be watching me type.:hide


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:eyes :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## 01001000 01010100 0101000 (Apr 28, 2011)

8)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

:no


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:rain uke :blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yawn :bash


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blush


----------



## Lionking92 (Apr 6, 2011)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


>




:squeeze :kiss :cuddle :love :b


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes:squeeze:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Iced (Feb 7, 2011)

:cup


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:bash


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Orange (Apr 20, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l :yawn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

& :cup


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek :eek


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn:fall

Trooper


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

justlistening said:


>


 :sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:dead :rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

ar:hide


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:um:blank:sigh:rain:tiptoeyawn:?:no


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:dead


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:afr

Trooper


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yay :boogie :banana


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yay


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rub


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:no :roll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:bash


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:door

centipede.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:kiss


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:help


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:fall :yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn :|


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:lurk + :love2 + :time + :rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :squeeze


Aw! :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## quietgal (Oct 18, 2007)

:help
:hide
:lurk


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:lol


----------



## BOBBB (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:doh:yawn:sigh:hug:mum:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:flush:raindead:fall:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

:time


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:blank :rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:troll:yawn:sigh:bash:hyper:bah:eyes:shock









Yeah...:wtf


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :bash


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:um


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes:b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie :yay


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

ar


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:bah


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mum :bash

:afr

:cry

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

somewhere along :blah:stu:bash:sigh:con:troll


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:bat:wife:argue


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie

:banana

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## C Darko (Apr 29, 2011)

:bash :sigh


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:lol not really but this critter is so amusing


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:kma


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

:flush


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BoAKaN (May 4, 2011)

:blah


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

uke


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Silentmo (Mar 15, 2011)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:con


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank :rain


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^I wish those smileys were bigger... I can't even see half of them.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Ctrl + :huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :cry :rain


Snugglebunny , heres some kisses :kiss :kiss :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

:roll


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:lol


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


 :thanks:squeeze


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> :thanks:squeeze


You're welcome!


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:doh


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain :help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yes


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeeze:tiptoe


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

:time


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yay :mushy 
:squeeze :kiss :love


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:rain


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

:bat :idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:kiss


----------



## JustinBarley (Feb 6, 2011)

:x :argue :spank :yawn :yawn :yawn

I've posted several smileys 'cuz I can`t express my mood with just one.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

:bash


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:rain:dead:x:sigh:mum


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

:|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:kma:welokeopcorn:duck:clap:banana:evil


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:fall


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bat :mum :roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

::cry :rain :bash


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus :|


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:clap...  ..... :time..... :blank ... ....:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## pimkersyf (May 3, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bat :twak


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:con


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

mal79 said:


> :rain


:squeeze



Toad Licker said:


> :ditto


:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:no :afr


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

skygazer said:


> :hide


:rub

:tiptoe


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

:[email protected]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:um:clap:clap:clap:b


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:door:hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Shoot. There isn't any "gun-to-head" smiley.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:?


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

MojoCrunch said:


> Shoot. There isn't any "gun-to-head" smiley.


 :ditto


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

:hide


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


 :squeeze


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

:no


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:bash


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:? :time :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

:-*I


(person with spider on face)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

***
_ _
0

(person sleeping, unaware of spiders on head)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

*



(person with huge zit on chin)


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

@@
....0

(man checking out boobs and whistling)


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

First of all, I *adore* this thread. Such a neat and creative, not to mention FUN, idea. 

My mood:
:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh  :rain



leonardess said:


> @@
> ....0
> 
> (man checking out boobs and whistling)


lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## MelysCariad (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uke:blank


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:haha


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:blank :roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hs


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:yawn:


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :cry :rain


:cuddle :cuddle :kiss....


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:con :?


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:| :sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :sigh


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:stu :sigh


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:blush


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

q _ q


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:bash


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

:roll


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:time:mushy:whip


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Reef (May 12, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:|


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

All in this order

:hide :tiptoe :blank    :boogie


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

ar


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:yes :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


 :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## lissa530 (Oct 29, 2009)

justlistening said:


>


:mum:rain:sigh


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:con


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:blank


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:argue


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I need to mow my lawn!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:wtf :lol :lol :lol


----------



## dustbunnies (May 18, 2011)

:time


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:| :afr uke :huh :sigh :doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

ar :hide :rain


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:mum:sigh:lurk:rain:dead


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## SMOOZIE (May 26, 2011)

max4225 said:


>


Where did you get that thing?:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

:afr


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

:group:sas:group


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

:um


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:no and :yes


----------



## scooter (Mar 23, 2011)

:dead


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:time


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

:time & :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## taffysaur (Jun 9, 2011)

Jess32247 said:


> :time & :sigh


+ :rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:|


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :sigh


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twak


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:cry


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :stu :?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:cry :rain


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

:|


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

SHYGIRLAJB said:


>


 :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:mum


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cig


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

:afr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:um


:sus



:banana


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:sigh

:stu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:lurk:time:mum


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

and then :crythen  then :cry and so on. and some :mum


----------



## udontknowme (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:mushy I actually feel happy!


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :sigh


 :squeeze


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:huh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:heart


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

|:sigh


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:time


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Jiyong (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## the talking one (Jun 9, 2011)

:|


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Vip3r said:


> :bash


:squeeze

----------------------

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze
> 
> ----------------------
> 
> :blank


 thanks :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:door


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um :afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:?


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:drunk


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blah :bash


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr :rain


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

:bah


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:love2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cup


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:whip


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Suzume (May 20, 2011)

:con


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## richiefv (Sep 7, 2010)

*re*

:afr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sus:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## sugarcane (Feb 20, 2011)

:troll


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:|:sigh


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hb :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:evil


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:?


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## running n circles (Apr 29, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

:cup


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## aanner (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:twak :love2


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

mushy:kiss:cuddle:heart


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Rocklee96 (Mar 31, 2011)

:yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

:heart:love


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy:mushy


----------



## Drew (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

love2


----------



## Jess32247 (Jun 4, 2011)

:con

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:yawn


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:hide:afr


----------



## awkwardface (Jun 11, 2011)

:group  :group


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :hide:afr


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :squeeze


 :thanks:squeeze


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:no :sigh uke :rain :bash 
:cry :cry :cry :cry


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:|:yawn


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Super Marshy said:


>


:lol


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:heart


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Annie K said:


> :no :sigh uke :rain :bash
> :cry :cry :cry :cry


:squeeze


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

:tiptoe

"Public opinion is a weak tyrant compared with our own private opinion"
-Henry David Thoreau


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

MindOverMood said:


> :squeeze


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:huh :con


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:help


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

:rain :blank :mushy :bash


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

i just came back from a soccer game, and my team lost


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## JohnGone (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:?


----------



## Zort (May 1, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

:kma


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:time :mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:lol :sus :?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:kiss


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :yawn


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :squeeze


 :thanks:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:roll


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:cup:boogie


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

:fall


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)

:um


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love2:mushy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

I wish there was a blow your ****ing brains out smiley


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Stackin' wood is hard work!


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

lonely metalhead said:


> I wish there was a blow your ****ing brains out smiley


:squeeze



au Lait said:


>


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:group
:wife


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :stu


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:doh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


thank you  :squeeze


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

au Lait said:


> thank you  :squeeze


Thank you, and you're welcome! 



pointy said:


>


:squeeze



anonymid said:


> :rain


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mum:argue :rain


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:|


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

:rain


----------



## RollingInTheDeep (Jun 24, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## TechNet (Jul 1, 2011)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

:doh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:con:um:stu:door:hide


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## enpyre (Mar 16, 2011)

C-C-C-C-C-C-C-C-COMBO BREAKER!!!!!

im not gonna post my mood as a smiley, more rather, text.

my mood is: smitten, stupidly happy.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## soldier of fortune (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :cry


:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze:squeeze


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

:bash


----------



## CosmicNeurotica (Sep 26, 2009)

:love 
:kiss
:cuddle

:argue


:sigh
:rain


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :afr


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

:clap


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:idea


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:blank:no


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## BluButterfly (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

:flush
:flush
:flush
:flush
:flush


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:stu:sigh


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## jingybopa (Jan 26, 2011)




----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

jingybopa said:


>


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:blah


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:time


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:afr:hide:sighrain:no:blank:doh:eyes:fall 
(It's all because my exam results are being published tomorrow at exactly 3:00pm... *GULPS*)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Tilter (Apr 8, 2011)

:spank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:rain


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Throughout the day:
:con:idea:wtf:doh:hideshock:boogie:yay:rain
I seem bipolar.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Sunny 137 (Jul 5, 2011)

:flush
I have to pee.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

:|


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Fairydust said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:mum:xrain:dead


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:stu :rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:spit


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## AlexFromNc (Jun 21, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:get :help


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blah


----------



## mrmarc (Jul 10, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:roll


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uke:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

max4225 said:


> :hide:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana:banana
> 
> :fall


lol :lol


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:spit that is awesome!


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:time


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke (at a thread in this forum)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blah :troll


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## sben (Jun 8, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

:help


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


>


:squeeze



lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:roll


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


Aww thanks! :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze

P.S. I like your cute avatar.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze :squeeze


Thanks. Much appreciated. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:con


----------



## Yuna (Feb 27, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:con :blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

rawrguy said:


> :blank


:squeeze



lonelysheep said:


> :blank


:squeeze


----------



## FeelingUnoriginal (Jul 13, 2011)

:blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Anymouse & Vip3r. :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

; ]


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:rain:cry


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:rain


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:yawn

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke (deflected from a thread on this forum containing people textually leering at one another)

And 

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :sigh


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn 

And it's only 2 o'clock :?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :sigh


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze

:cup


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :sigh


:squeezeand a little extra... :squeeze


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


Thank you. :squeeze



lonelysheep said:


> :squeezeand a little extra... :squeeze


Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:lol :hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:b


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:roll


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:mum:roll:um -_-


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:sus


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :cry


:hug


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :hug


Thank you.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:blah


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:hide from the freakin heat!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Tez (Apr 21, 2009)

:stu


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :rain


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## surrender to nothing (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze :squeeze





Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze


Thank you. Much love. :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn:squeeze:kiss:cuddlezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:rain


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn l


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:flush


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:kiss


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

CrashMedicate said:


> :rain





josh23 said:


> :rain





anonymid said:


> :rain





LifeGoesOn said:


> :cry :rain





rockyraccoon said:


> :rain


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ *Is envious*


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spit


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:afr
(I don't know why either)


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> :bash


:squeeze



Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Kate4evr1018 (Jul 20, 2011)

;D :superhappy ntheroadtorecovery


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

oke


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze



au Lait said:


>


:squeeze



anonymid said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:rain :sigh :hide :stu :blank


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


thank you :squeeze I hope you're feeling better soon too :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:twak


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

:fall


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:doh


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:um


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:rain :sigh :stu :blank

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

gregoryonline said:


> Hey man don't be sad.  :squeeze


Much appreciated man :squeeze


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

GothicRavenGoddess said:


> :cry


:squeeze



Vip3r said:


>


:squeeze



Keith said:


> :hide


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :squeeze
> 
> :squeeze


Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## StarryNights2089 (Jun 22, 2011)

:lurk:um


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :blank


:squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:|


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :cry :rain


:squeeze


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

^ Thanks for the hug! :yay :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## SHYGIRLUV (Jun 17, 2011)

:/


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :sigh


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze


:thanks :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:mushy:kiss


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:high5


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :squeeze
> 
> :squeeze


Thank you! Hugs, even virtual ones, always help. Even if just a little.

Me: :rain (but not nearly as bad as ":cry" )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:con


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:rain :sigh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

uke :afr


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:lol


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

uke


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

GothicRavenGoddess said:


> Thank you! Hugs, even virtual ones, always help. Even if just a little.
> 
> Me: :rain (but not nearly as bad as ":cry" )


You're welcome.  *extras* :squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vishnu said:


> :sigh


:squeeze



Fantas Eyes said:


>


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## AgBjBeAF (Jul 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

AgBjBeAF said:


> :sigh


:squeeze



Vip3r said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :squeeze


thanks :squeeze


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Oh my!  Whatta hug! :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

:troll


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

|=|;D (a winking chef)

I was bored ok gawd.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Haha, nice! :clap


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:ditto :b


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:afr


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## kentkenford (Jul 27, 2011)

:heart 

______________________

online bingo no deposit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5 :boogie


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Scarlet Tanager (Jun 17, 2011)

:mum 


:cry


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## stephh (Mar 16, 2011)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

:boogie:love2:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:cry


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Fantas Eyes said:


> :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


> :cry


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

jet10 said:


> :squeeze





lonelysheep said:


>


Thanks guys! I'm feeling better now.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ospi said:


> |=|;D (a winking chef)
> 
> I was bored ok gawd.


cute lol

~:0)-opooopooooopoooopoooopooop

its a caterpillar
Thats my mood
caterpillar.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:|


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

kathy903 said:


> cute lol
> 
> ~:0)-opooopooooopoooopoooopooop
> 
> ...


I see your caterpillar and raise you a horse.

',|;\-,.¸ .¸¸ . . . ¸,.,¸.
. . . . ¸,' ¸,. . ¸ `-,"~-~',¸,.¹-~-._¸,.
. . . . ) . '"¨ . .):. .`-,;:.`,';;'¸,.¹¯¸¸,.-
. . .,-' , , , , ,-';:.. . .`-¸;:.`,'--~'`,¯-.,¸_,
. . (. ,•¸,-~'¨|;;;::.. .. . "-,;:/,`,-~-~¬¯. . . . . . .¸,..,¸ . . . . .¸,.-~--.¸_
. . . ¨`" . . . .|;;;:::.. . .. . ¯¯`*¬~---~~¬¬"``~-,;:;;`"~--~":;;::,-"''``¯¨`
. . . . . . . . . \;;;::&#8230; . &#8230; , . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¨`-,;;:;;::;;::;:;:`¬~-.¸
'``````````````/;;;:;::&#8230; ,, ..:;, . . . . . . ., ¸ . . . .`,;;:;:::;:;:;;-~"`¨¨`¬~
, . . . . . . . .|;;::;:... .:; .:;;¸ . . . . . . . . . ..:' . . . . . |;;::;;:;:;;"-~¬~-.,¸.-~'
. . . . . . . . . \;;::.. . `` .:;;;, . . . . . . . . . .::: . . . . . ,'`"~-,;;:;:;;.¸.,~--"`¨
. . . . . .¸.-~¬"`,-';:. . ..:;;::... .. .. . .. ... ..:;;. . . . .,' . . . .`"*"`¯
. . . . . l':,~-¬`;;:¸.-~¬"```"¬~--~¬, ..:;;¸-'¨¯`\;:.. ./
. &#8230; . . |`|/`",-'¯ . . . . . . . . . . . . .`,.::;;\ . . . . .`,;:.\
. . . . . .l,/`/,.¸ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ).::;;\ . . . . .`¸;:`,
. . . . . ./ (-.¸ ) . . . . . . . . . . . . .¸.-".:,-"' . . . . . \;:./
. . . . . |-~\ . ¨ . . . . . . . . . . .¸-' ¸.-`' . . . . . . . . | /
. . . . . '-"¨ . . . . . . . . . . . . ./¨`/` . . . . . . . . . . / |

That is my mood, hornyse.


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:sigh:stu:rain


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:cuddle:mushy:kiss:love


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:wink:evil:yes:b


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:love


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mum :bash

:wife :wife :wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

:|


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Vip3r said:


> :squeeze


Thank you. 

:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :love2


:love


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :love


:yay :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :yay :squeeze


:kiss


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

I thought this was "Random thought of the day" and was seriously confused for a few seconds until I realized I'm daft and uh...:|


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## DAT (Aug 1, 2011)

:duel

^^^^^^^^
Me Vs. Me


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:bash:twisted:x:mum


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:b


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :eyes


:eek :eek :eek

:hide


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek :eek :eek
> 
> :hide


...:door


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> ...:door


Why is you zcared of me? :con :stu I is zcared of you first! :eek :hide


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:sigh

:um


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :blank


:squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :squeeze


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :afr


:rub


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

8)


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## little_ghoul (Apr 25, 2010)

:blank


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :teeth


:rofl

:teeth :teeth :teeth :teeth :teeth

:eek

:hide

:lol


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :rofl
> 
> :teeth :teeth :teeth :teeth
> 
> ...


 :twak


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :twak


:eek :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :eek :cry


 :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze :squeeze


:yay :squeeze :kiss :love


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :yay :kiss :love


:boogie :kiss :mushy :heart :love2 :love :hide


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :boogie :kiss :mushy :heart :love2 :love :hide


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn l :fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:time:door


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:no


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

first: :hug :group :squeeze to all who need hugs

now for me (in this very moment): :love :mushy :yay :boogie :heart

under neath it all: :tiptoe :hide


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## mixedupgirl (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## Addler (Apr 28, 2011)

:cry :rain :afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## BKrakow (Jul 8, 2010)

:rainpuke


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie :yay :eyes


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum :bash


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:um:no:mum


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn x 12


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


>


What a cute smiley... I love that one.

You signed back out again... it's OK... I've not been able to stay in one place all day.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## xDeadScreamx (Aug 4, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ar :stu :rain :con


----------



## SaDa (Jul 30, 2011)

:sigh:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## JustWakeUp (Apr 27, 2009)

:blank


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

uke


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain:dead


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

[/URL]


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

:twak


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:clap:boogie:sus:drunk:huh


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## josh23 (Nov 26, 2010)

:rain


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:mum


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:rofl


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rain


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap:boogie:yay


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


>


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze



Vip3r said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


:squeeze



Aphexfan said:


>


:squeeze

Thank you for the smilie love, everyone.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze


Thank you! :squeeze


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn




A lot of hugging going on in this page:b


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:door:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:help


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

ar


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:twisted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:rainbash:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:love


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:bah :time :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yay :yay


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## JanaNanner (Jul 20, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

:blank
I nearly always feel neutral. Not especially bad, but not very good either.

Also, I couldn't help but notice: :cup
That guy just loves drinking out of his cup! I envy him so badly.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

When sas was gone :cry
Now its :yay


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:doh


----------



## awkwardpenguin (Jul 30, 2011)

:time


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:fall :sigh


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

BrokenStars said:


> :fall :sigh


:rub


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:|


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :fall :sigh


:squeeze :squeeze

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


>


That is an awesome smiley! :clap


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:get


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

when I'm in public, and I'll smell a perfume from when I was little


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:um


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

lonelysheep said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap :boogie :yay


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:shock  :blank


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9125


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

:get


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Fantas Eyes said:


>


:squeeze

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9137


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

lonelysheep said:


> :squeeze


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:afr


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Frenger868 (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9155


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

:mum


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Annie K said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :blank


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:squeeze:yawn:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

Pangur Ban said:


> :squeeze


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:high5


----------



## dominicwalli (May 12, 2011)

:group :no


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr  :cry :rain :hide


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aphexfan said:


> :afr  :cry :rain :hide


:squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> :squeeze


ty! :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

feelslikecrap smiley


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :afr  :cry :rain :hide


:hug


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Pangur Ban said:


> :hug


:yay :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :sigh


----------



## mapthesoul (Nov 2, 2010)

:hb:?roll


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## SADgirl (Apr 14, 2010)

:duel


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blush


----------



## lynnb (May 10, 2011)




----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:thanks


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:b


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:no


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

:tiptoear


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:rain


----------



## lov3np3ac3 (Aug 15, 2011)

:time


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Deepfried (Aug 24, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:|


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

gilt said:


> :squeeze


Thanks so much!  :squeeze


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:bash


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:um

:idea


:evil


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

^ Burque person on SAS? :b *is originally from NM*


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :mum


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

@ Mc Borg Nice to meet you please don't get used to me I dought I will here long

(Not cuz I will kill myself mind you I have no gun unfortunately just I think I had about all I can take from this place)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

No worries, I don't post here much anymore either. For some reason, I decided to hang out today though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


hey yoo have a hurricane face already!

Keep ups your prayers.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Unfortunately, the hurricane is the least of my worries. But yes, I will indeed keep up my prayers. I'm very grateful for the ones that have been answered thus far. 

Thanks for your kind words.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Neptunus said:


> ^ Unfortunately, the hurricane is the least of my worries. But yes, I will indeed keep up my prayers. I'm very grateful for the ones that have been answered thus far.
> 
> Thanks for your kind words.


Yeah, the hurricane is also the least of my worries. I didn't mean that your hurricane face was neccessarily linked to the hurricane but it came across that way. Depression and worry can be complex for sure. I wish you feel better anyway along the way to answers or situation conclusions.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunshine009 said:


> Yeah, the hurricane is also the least of my worries. I didn't mean that your hurricane face was neccessarily linked to the hurricane but it came across that way. Depression and worry can be complex for sure. I wish you feel better anyway along the way to answers or situation conclusions.


Oy, along with the things that feed D & A. :con Hopefully a solution will come my way soon. Thanks again.


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

:mushy
Talking to my (someday maybe) lady friend
Also: :blank>:yawn>:time>> :idea> :cup>:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:eek


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

:love2


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:duck


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:fall


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

uke   uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## JupiterStarr (Nov 4, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## vash (Aug 16, 2010)

:time


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:b


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9299


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blush


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:rain:cup:yay:yay:yay:yawn:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:stu :bah :cry


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## ReincarnatedRose (May 20, 2011)

:squeeze <---- Mom got home from work...hugs happened. :love2


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


>


I see your  and raise you a  . So, I'm at


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :sigh :rain


:squeeze


----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

RockIt said:


> I see your  and raise you a  . So, I'm at


  and raise a .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

:drunk < The smilie says "drunk", so let me clarify.. I am not drunk. Just enjoying the awesomeness that is alcohol until I _get_ drunk, thank you very much.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:whip


----------



## jenkydora (Nov 11, 2003)

:huh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

:flush 

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## smilely (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## FridgeRaider (Jul 13, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:rain


----------



## eddyr (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:yawn :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:con


----------



## hollowtears (Sep 5, 2011)

:I


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:afr


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn :fall


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:teeth:kiss:rub:banana:squeeze:hug


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:afr


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## crispycritter (Aug 2, 2011)

:argue














:duel:spank







:squeeze







:mushy​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:b


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:hug :cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:boogie:clap:doh:yawn


----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:con :time :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

~ __ ~


----------



## Jenchu (Dec 12, 2010)

:|


----------



## Dead Leaves (Aug 20, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Barry Egan (Feb 27, 2005)

:blank


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:bah


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :rain


 :squeeze :yay


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:idea


----------



## jet10 (Oct 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sus:stu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:get


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:stu


----------



## poepoe (Aug 23, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:teeth :yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Toad Licker said:


> :rain


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

where the hell are the smileys!

well all do my own.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

-_-


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:yawn :heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:doh


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:heart


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:| :sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:mum :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:love :kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## SageDarkSword (Aug 24, 2011)

ar:dead:afr


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

oke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


>


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze

:cup


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


Thanks. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:um


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:afr:sus


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:kiss :love


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:no :sigh :doh :afr :rain


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:wtf:teeth


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:door:flush:doh:bash:rain:stu:hide:help


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:sus ...  ... :con ... :get


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :love2


:love :cuddle


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :love :cuddle


Oh my!


----------



## LONER3454 (Sep 14, 2011)

:bash:bat


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


 :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :squeeze


Thanks friend!

:squeeze


----------



## nazgul (Sep 18, 2011)

:blank :|


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Very sad


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> Very sad


:squeeze

:sigh


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :sigh


Ty I could use that!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

is there no smiley for completely horrified at myself and my complete stupidity!?


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

rawrguy said:


> is there no smiley for completely horrified at myself and my complete stupidity!?


I second this. :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:wife


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:afr

(this is pretty much my default emotion)


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>










:kiss


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:huh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :whip


:eek :door :hide


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :mushy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:cuddle


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> :fall


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Globe_Trekker (Jan 29, 2009)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :mushy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>










:heart


----------



## 0lly (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no :lol


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


:haha


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Who Cares :stu


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9366


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>










:kiss :boogie


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

:no:sigh:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

:yawn:fall


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

:troll No like this really. :bah:bah


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:rain


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:heart


----------



## NotFalling (Sep 28, 2011)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:heart


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


:spit That one is even better than the other one. :clap


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Lenfer cest les autres said:


> :cry


:squeeze

:rain


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, where's the smiley for "I need to pee" ?!


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

oke


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:rain:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

kiss


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

:x  just lost my phone.


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>










:kiss


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:time:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

uke


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

:squeeze ...


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## jesus chrisp (Sep 5, 2011)

:flush


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

^^^^:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

or I wish. Somehow


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

:?


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:argue :blah


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>










:kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


Hehe, that is awesome! :clap







:heart


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

:hide


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:int


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:bash:bat


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:stu (Thinking of leaving in search of some place else. Just feels like I've done all I can do here)


----------



## KariKamiya (Feb 7, 2011)

:boogie  :cuddle :love :yay :con :tiptoe :sigh


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

:mum


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## dlennr (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## lacroc (Oct 6, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:kiss :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn l :fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:door :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:blank


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

:squeeze


----------



## ShyGuy86 (Sep 17, 2011)

:cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:bash


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## john5050 (Sep 6, 2011)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

:bat


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


 :kiss


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :kiss


:cuddle


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn :time :bash :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:yawn:yawn


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:mum :twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


:cuddle


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :cuddle


:cuddle :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:rain


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


:kiss :squeeze


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :kiss :squeeze


Thanks :kiss :squeeze


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:doh :sigh :cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:cuddle :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :cry :cry

:rain


----------



## Mouse (Jun 2, 2006)

:bash


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yawn:whip

:sigh


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:con


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:time :heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :time :heart


 :kiss


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :kiss


:love :kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

:\


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:sigh :bash


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:cuddle :squeeze


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:rain :hide :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

:blah


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :mushy


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


 :cuddle


----------



## libertad (Apr 12, 2011)

:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9509


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

:flush


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

:time


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

:blank:teeth:blankoke:flush:eyes:blank mostly:roll


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :heart










:love :cuddle


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :love :cuddle


:boogie :cuddle :squeeze


----------



## Embassy (Feb 21, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>










:love


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


> :love


:cuddle


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :cry :rain


:squeeze

I feel that way too


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:con:stu:sigh:rain:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

:um :stu


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


That is an awesome smiley! 

:cuddle :heart


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> That is an awesome smiley!
> 
> :cuddle :heart


:cuddle  :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## GivenToFly (Oct 16, 2011)

:rain:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:mum


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:cuddle :squeeze :boogie


----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:help


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

:time


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## shy girl (May 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:um:sus:|:no:afr:mum:hide:rain:stu:lurk


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:bash:help:bash:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## itisgoingtobefine (May 15, 2011)

Pangur Ban said:


>


I do declare that smiley looks almost exactly like you.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

itisgoingtobefine said:


> I do declare that smiley looks almost exactly like you.


:lol

I thought so too!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Vip3r said:


> :mushy :heart


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:love :kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>


:yay :boogie


----------



## alwaysmistaken (Aug 25, 2011)

:love


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Pangur Ban said:


>










:yay :heart


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:wink


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

:cry


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Pialicious88 (Sep 23, 2009)

:yawn:time:hyper:cupuke


----------



## roses6 (Sep 6, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

:sighrain:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

ಠ_ರೃ


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## AnxiousA (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:blah


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:time :no


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cup


----------



## facade (Oct 1, 2009)

:?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## lostinthemind (Aug 22, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:argue


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :cry


:squeeze

:yawn


----------



## Lucy in the Sky (Aug 23, 2011)

:rain:time:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :yawn


Thank you!! :squeeze


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Lyrical Lonely (Oct 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Nothingness (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## YomYom (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)

(◡‿◡ฺ)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:cry :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Hideawaycrate (Nov 6, 2011)

:get


----------



## Alexa10 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Nervous for no Reason at Certain Times...*

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## ImConfused (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## a7xgabby (Oct 6, 2011)

:blank :roll


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)

:|


----------



## dist0rt (Nov 11, 2011)

:blank:blank:blank:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## AnnaM (Jul 4, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Neptunus said:


> :|


:squeeze :squeeze

----------------------------------------------------------------------

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Aphexfan said:


> :squeeze :squeeze
> 
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :blank


Thanks!  :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

...







...







...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Thank you!!!


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:um:con:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:con:hyper:rain:sigh:help:bash:afr:cry


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

anonymid said:


> :rain


:squeeze



stewie said:


>












:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## katiec2312 (Sep 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

:no


----------



## skywatcher (Nov 19, 2010)

evil:evil:evil:kma


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)

:bash:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

ar


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:yay :boogie


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:blank


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

:rain


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Pianokeys (Jun 28, 2011)

:stu


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

:yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :flush


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain :flush




:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


:yay :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Eraque (Apr 24, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:steam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:heart


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:whip


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Neptunesea (Nov 15, 2011)

Say, do you wanna revolution? Woah Woah!


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:shock uke


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:door


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain :help


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Aculaismyfriend (Jul 12, 2011)

:idea


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:boogie:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:stu


----------



## secreta (Oct 15, 2011)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

:blank


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## AloneTillTheEnd (Aug 15, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:evil


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:rub


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:rain :time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:fall

:yawn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:fall


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uke


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:flush


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:door


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

except my myself


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:blush


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain




:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

LifeGoesOn said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


Aww thank you!!!! :yay :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

uke


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:stu


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

E93 said:


> :stu


:bash


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> :bash


:bah


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

E93 said:


> :bah


:rub


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> :rub


:get

:heart


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

E93 said:


> :get
> 
> :heart


:kiss


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

uffie said:


> :kiss



:squeeze


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:wife


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze

:hyper


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

gilt said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :hyper


Thanks!  :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

:rain


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:b


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

<------


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

:time


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:clap


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

:bah


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:|  :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:stu


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Renea2011 (Nov 9, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9804


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:haha


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Rosyy (Dec 8, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:fall


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:wink


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## SHYGIRLAJB (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:lol


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:roll


----------



## sammyandlucy (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

ar


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:con


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sus


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:b:b


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Siren85 (Oct 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

):


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## prudence (Jan 31, 2010)

:cup:cup:cup:cup:cup:cup:cup:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 9843


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

:door


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

:blank


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

(


----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:shock


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

8)


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Nevermind0 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

:mum


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

uke


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

:time
:fall


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Stone Petals (Dec 16, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Tugwahquah (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:duel


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Ambitious (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## Sage Sagan (Dec 12, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## a7xgabby (Oct 6, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:b


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

:time


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blush:rain


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:kma


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)




----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:sus


----------



## Opacus (Dec 12, 2011)

:blush
shy all of a sudden


----------



## Cassabell (Dec 14, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

:rain


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:time


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

=]


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

max4225 said:


>


What I should be doing! :hide

I like that emoticon!


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:blank


----------



## HughJ (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

8)


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:|


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:?


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:x


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:flushuke


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## jon 29 uk (Sep 14, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

:wife


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:no


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

ar


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn -> :cup


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:wink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:|


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:blank


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Jamipat (Dec 2, 2011)

:blank


----------



## TWlTCHY (Mar 4, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:roll


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

:help


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:um


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:evil


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

:twak :cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife














:yay


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yayuke:blank


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

^_______________________________________________________________^


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:stu


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

:yes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:love2


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

:duel


----------



## MJM58 (Jan 29, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

:bat


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Domo (Dec 29, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

O_O


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:rain


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:boogie:clap:boogie:clap


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

8)


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Metal_Heart (Feb 11, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## ShyGirl123 (Jan 10, 2012)

:,(


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

: |


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Nightlight (Jan 7, 2012)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## fly to the fire (Dec 14, 2011)

ar:rain:door:bash


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:yes


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:con :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## cocochanell (Jan 17, 2012)

Worries


----------



## CleverCabbage (Jun 6, 2010)

:dial

Stupid wi-fi is failing on me!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Encraptulate (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:get :blank


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:hide


----------



## idiotboy (Sep 30, 2011)

(yet again) :drunk


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie:yay


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Lynkz (Jan 7, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

:rain

I have a wicked headache...


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:dead


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:help


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

:flush:flush:flush:get


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

:rain


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:um

Bipolar happiness-> :boogie 

Bipolar sadness -> :rain


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ops


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn:hyper:con:get:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

opcornopcornopcornopcornopcornopcorn


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

Australia Day!


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:no


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## BehindTheseHazelEyes (Oct 27, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Joel (Mar 4, 2009)

whatsername75 said:


> :mushy


:agree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Elliptical (Jan 9, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

:con :time


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:yawn :time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

:mushy


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rofl


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## DubnRun (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hopeful25 said:


> :time


^ :time (still)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Cecile (Dec 4, 2011)

:roll:|:no:idea:clap:boogie
... that is for almost everyday chronologically. Nights kind of soothe me.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## James_Russell (Aug 26, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

:no


----------



## lightsout (Jan 8, 2012)

a surprising


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:lol


----------



## DesertStar91 (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:|


----------



## Unexist (Jan 30, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:hide:tiptoe:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:duel:ideaoke:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:blah


----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10268


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:boogie:troll


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## ShiptoShore (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

uke


----------



## dmpj (May 19, 2011)

.-.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

d(-_-)b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Cats (Feb 6, 2012)

:|


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:group:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:lol


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:|


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

:| :ditto


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:fall


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:huh


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:wife


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :|


:squeeze


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## MommaBear92 (Nov 15, 2010)

:wife


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:no


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

uke :dead Ugh..I feel kind of sick. I think I ate too much.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

ar


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)

:doh:mushypoke:huh:flush:high5


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

redskinsfan17 said:


>


:squeeze

:cup


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :cry


:squeeze :squeeze

------------------------------------------------------------------------

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Frozen In a StarryVoid (Feb 4, 2012)

:blank:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:no


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## river1 (Jan 12, 2012)

```
\_(^o^)_/
      w
      O
      /\
```


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:wife


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

):


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:bash :dead :lurk :sigh :twisted :doh :flush :hide :fall :time


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:banana:evil:banana:evil


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:boogie:sas:hide:duck:help:eyes


----------



## Beautifully Chaotic (Jan 25, 2012)

oopsoopsops


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## MGPElectricGuitar (Jan 7, 2012)

:dead Before you ask, No Im not dead - It missed.:duck

This is my real one as it is 1.23AM and Im still awake! :yawn


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:heart


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:no


----------



## chrisj89 (Jun 8, 2009)

:blank :yawn :time


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

-_______________-


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## chrisj89 (Jun 8, 2009)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:time:yawn:blank


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:doh


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:rain:help:bash:sigh:hyper:hide:afr:um


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:door :lurk :wtf :doh


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn x 10 :sigh


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:afr :um :time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Hopeful25 (Aug 8, 2011)

:time


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:banana


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:idea:tiptoeopcorn:yay:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:time


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:con


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:time:yawn:?


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:int


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:time


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:heart


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :heart


I concur. :mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:con


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

opcorn:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## chynaaGH (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

___________
RIP Whitney


----------



## Class (Nov 6, 2011)

Since Transformers: Prime is new tonight!


----------



## Tentative (Dec 27, 2011)

;D


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:fall


----------



## toridg (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :rain


:squeeze:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:time


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

:time


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

:boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

:flush :bash


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn:rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :cry


?

:kiss


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:um


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## StrawberryCAKE (Aug 14, 2011)

:sigh:blah


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:ditto


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:blank:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

GameGuy said:


>


:squeeze I hope you're ok.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:lol :yawn :afr :hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:sus


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall :dead


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## JesseKS (Feb 1, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :hide.


oke


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> oke


:wife


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :wife


:whip


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Leary88 said:


> :whip


:spank ..... :b


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:door


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Lenfer cest les autres (Jul 21, 2010)

:cry


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze


Thanks friend.  :squeeze


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn:time:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:doh


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

:banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Princess143 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

:sus


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## 16 Bars (Feb 17, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## missjenny (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yawn:hyper:con:get


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

max4225 said:


> :yawn


 this


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

kaaryn said:


>


Seconded!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## cjamja (Dec 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

ops	and :flush


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Hmmm. what's the smiley for hopelessness, helpless, suicidal, giving up, letting go, sweet sweet surrender.?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:|


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


> Hmmm. what's the smiley for hopelessness, helpless, suicidal, giving up, letting go, sweet sweet surrender.?


:squeeze


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:afr


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

LostIdentity said:


> :blank


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## Detox (Apr 6, 2011)

:hide:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## anonbearssoul (Feb 27, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:time:cry
_
(impatiently waiting for pie)_


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## HurtsDonut (Dec 2, 2011)

:cig


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ar


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:time


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:banana but also :yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:roll :help:get:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:hyper:hyper


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:sas


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

:blank :huh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bah


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=12&p={2BD7E887-AA99-495F-A871-D6A29889C105}


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## coopz (Feb 28, 2012)

:dead


----------



## iBlaze (Nov 1, 2011)

uke

I have two exams here in the next few hours. Kill me.


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

d:yesb


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

hehe ^


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

^ Aw....


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:kiss


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

MsDaisy said:


>


:hug


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:kiss


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

:group


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

There's no sexually frustrated smiley here?!

WTF, you'd think there'd be something relevant given the nature of the place:stu




j/k not really


----------



## Dannie (Feb 21, 2012)

:twak:twak:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

:*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Mr Mug (Sep 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

oke


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:rofl:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

:clap


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yay:banana:yay


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)




----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

There is no middle finger


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Cat Montgomery (Jul 31, 2011)

I need a :squeeze


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

:afr:time:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:rain:help:bash:bat:get:twak:sigh:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## engima (Feb 3, 2009)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10654


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:no


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ar


----------



## GaaraAgain (Oct 10, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:cry


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:no


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

8)


----------



## Daft (Jan 5, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## bkhill5 (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:evil


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:blank :um :| :x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:bah :x :|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

:bash I couldn't find the emote where the smiley feels uncomfortable in its own skin and expressed the emotion aptly.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


> :cry


cute bunny te make yo fueel better :3


----------



## InMyDreams55 (Apr 1, 2011)

:roll


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

opcorn I'm eating a hamburger, though. Not popcorn. lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

:|


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Evo said:


>


Hmm, coincidence? :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

tutliputli said:


> Hmm, coincidence? :b


Nope... :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yes


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

:um


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

:


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)

:


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

:time Waiting for work to pass me by!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## azlyn (Mar 19, 2012)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## CoolSauce (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Ivywinds (Mar 8, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Kittycake0011 (Mar 8, 2012)

:duel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:blah:


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Mind in Flight (Feb 24, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## hrnmhmm (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:clap


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

:um


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:no


----------



## azlyn (Mar 19, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10768


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

--


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:roll :|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Dave UK (Nov 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

:time


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:twak l :doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:time:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Zypherus (Mar 30, 2012)

:argue :blah :duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10&p={2BD7E887-AA99-495F-A871-D6A29889C105}


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Bunyip (Feb 6, 2012)

:twak
yet also
:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :rain





Neptunus said:


> :rain


^ :rain Aww you need more smiley cute pictures





















Aphexfan said:


>


Aww :squeeze Gmail me if you need to <3


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> ^ :rain Aww you need more smiley cute pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you!! :yay, you might have to :b :squeeze


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

:afr


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

melissa75 said:


>


Aww. Will a cute doggy make you smile?


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Starlightx said:


> :sigh


Cute doggy to cheer you up too <3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Starlightx said:


> :sigh


*hugs*



Aphexfan said:


> Aww thank you!! :yay, you might have to :b :squeeze


Well pm me if you need to I'll hop on gmail.



Evo said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:hide:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

fallen18 said:


> :hide:cry


:squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:|:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## CleverUsername (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Sabreena (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10812


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

-


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ar


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10823


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

interesting thread thnx http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/210/159/YOU+DON+T+SAY+Please+help+make+this+into+a+meme_a8986c_2682102.png?1322695765


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:time


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10836


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Kailei (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :cry


Whats wrong Koala friend  :squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Whats wrong Koala friend  :squeeze


Had some wicked bad depression last night  :squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> Had some wicked bad depression last night  :squeeze


Awww

*/me sprinkles anti panic sparkles* :yay :yay :yay


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## BabyCakes (Nov 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Prometheus7 (Mar 22, 2012)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:hug


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


> :hug


Thank you. That's nice of you


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Thank you. That's nice of you


:b :squeeze Hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall - it's my day off and I need a nap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Patriot (Oct 14, 2011)

:bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10858


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:b


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Brian29 (Mar 30, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

-_-


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

:flush


----------



## VeganGirl93 (Aug 2, 2011)

:help:help(


----------



## In Search (Mar 1, 2012)

:afr :roll :blank :cry  :flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:doh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> :rain


:squeeze whats wrong?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze whats wrong?


Was having anxiety attacks :mum

Thank you for the hugs!! :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Roscoe (Apr 21, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## rainbowsky (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10920


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## pancakepowder (Jul 9, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Meeve (Feb 29, 2012)

Before: :bash

Now: :boogie


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

:bash  :rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10956


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:b


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## GothicRavenGoddess (Jul 21, 2011)

:sus


----------



## VivaLaVida101 (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:help


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

:blank
EDIT: and this :dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

^ lmao


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ 








Dang poison ivy!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:|


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:blank


Neutrino said:


> :|


:b


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> :b


:wife


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

opcorn


Neutrino said:


> :wife


oke


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> opcorn
> oke


:bat


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:evil


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

:evil:twak


Neutrino said:


> :bat


:twak:spank
:argue:rub:kiss


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b:whip


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> :evil:twak:twak:spank
> :argue:rub:kiss


:banana :cuddle


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> :banana :cuddle


:agree:argue:help:drunk:heart:cuddle:tiptoear


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:flush:falluke:twak:blank:um


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Kennnie said:


> [smilies]


:blank   :teeth :lol :rofl :haha

:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:spank


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

:con


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10968


----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## bedroommonster (Apr 2, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Craig788 (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

Some combination of;
:bash:sigh:no:roll


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

ar:blush:bash:sigh:yawn:hide


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

:blank :bah :yawn :dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

View attachment 10981


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Alexander The Great (Apr 18, 2012)

:'(


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## pete993 (Apr 10, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:wife haha jk :banana:boogie:eyes


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## BornInTheWrongPlanet (Jul 22, 2011)

:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:door


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:haha


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lurk:boogie:help


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:um


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn:time:eek


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:heart


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Suprised! :fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Daniel93 (Mar 31, 2012)

:afr :rain A combination of these


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

:love2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

-_-


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Col (Mar 18, 2012)

:yawn zzz


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:help:time


----------



## Starlightx (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## jillhammer (Apr 22, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)

:rub


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## soliloquy (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:cup + :yawn


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:con:sigh:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:bash


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

:yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

:lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

l


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

:O


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Xtraneous said:


> :rain


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


:high5


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:get


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


> :blank


:squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:twisted:cig


----------



## artynerd (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:blank


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## some one (May 1, 2012)

:idea:idea:idea:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:roll


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :rain


:rub


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## guss (Feb 28, 2012)

:bat:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AfarOff (Mar 29, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn:afr


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

(sunny, nice weather out, I just stopped at a library...)


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:mum:help


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Cloze (Jul 18, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Tyler Bro (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:um


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

momentsunset said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

ar


----------



## TheDane (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:help


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


>


:squeeze



shelbster18 said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

Good grades (even in the class I loathed) = :yay


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:con


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Neutrino said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Larkspur said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Bianca12 (Apr 29, 2012)

:time


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

:sigh:yawn:rain:bash


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## unbreakable damages (May 4, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:cry


----------



## wishing on a star (Feb 18, 2012)

:|


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr:boogie:afr:boogie:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum :bash :sigh


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Super


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:time


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:/


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

:bash


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:troll:troll:troll


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:fall:fall:fall


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Still


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Still


:rub


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Evo said:


> :rub


Thanks Evo . I'll talk later today I just am stressed right now


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

:cry


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:x
:cig


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

ar


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:b


----------



## RavenDust (May 2, 2012)

:|


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr:afr:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:evil


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

GameGuy said:


>


Lol! :teeth


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:love2


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

:stu


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:?  :|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

O_O


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

:cig


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:|


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wife


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

;D


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

ops, very


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Nogy (Feb 13, 2011)




----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

:cig


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:hyper:sigh:clap:sus:boogie:twistedar:kma:evil


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

stewie said:


> :hyper:sigh:clap:sus:boogie:twistedar:kma:evil
> /QUOTE]
> 
> You really need to expand you're horizons a bit


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:yes:boogie:b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

:'(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Bondy (May 12, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

:|


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:eek


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

8)


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Witan (Jun 13, 2009)

:|:stu:sigh:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:time


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


>


D: Tell Wodney about it. :kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yay:yay:yay


----------



## NightScholar (May 4, 2012)

8)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

:get


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:get


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:kma :drunk


Help a bit?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:|


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

uke:afr:time


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:|


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

NomadChild said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-_-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Where did you get those smiles from>


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


> Where did you get those smiles from>


They're too cute to tell you lol.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## caseyblue (Oct 3, 2011)

:nw


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:get


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Xtraneous said:


> :rain


Whats wrong ?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Whats wrong ?


Oh, you know... life.


----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:b


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:steam


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead:banana


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## JenN2791 (Aug 21, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

^ :twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> ^ :twak


:wife


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

oke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:no


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:cry+:bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## ddd3 (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

-.-


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wife


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :rain


:hug


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

wickedlovely said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

:mum


----------



## kanra (Nov 27, 2011)

:flush


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duck


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:time


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Ventura said:


>





Ventura said:


> :rain





Ventura said:


> :sigh


:squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :rain


:squeeze

:b


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:um:flush:?:hide:sigh:rain:doh:sus

:-(


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:afr :sigh :rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:b


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Gordom (Aug 17, 2009)

:help :tiptoe:time:yawn


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr:time:fall


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bash


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

:afr


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:eyes







:fall :twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Evo said:


> :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze





Neptunus said:


> :squeeze
> 
> :b


:squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

BrokenStars said:


> :eyes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:fall :fall :fall


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

:hide


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:time:time:time:time


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bash


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:time :afr


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:love2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## red04 (Feb 13, 2012)

:group<--------:afr

:troll
uke

:argue

:bat:twak:duel

:dead:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

:haha


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:| :afr:hideuke:mum


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

:|


----------



## McdonaldMiller (Apr 16, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## jerryfunhose (Jan 8, 2012)

:help


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Nick1993 (May 6, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

:roll:blank:roll:blank


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## jerryfunhose (Jan 8, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## flawed (Feb 15, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:stu


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

_:blank_


----------



## Zerix (Jan 21, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:spit


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:no


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

:wink


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana:wtf


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:sus I have a really bad sinus headache. :spank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:evil


----------



## caughtinthematrix (Jan 11, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

8)


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:help


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:duck


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

max4225 said:


> :fall:whip


Busy day huh?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

max4225 said:


> :fall:whip


LOL...cool smilies.


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:twak


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

:fall


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush:bah:wtfshock


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:x


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank :flush


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

:time:yawn


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

:flush :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spit


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr:time:time:timeuke:rainyawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

^ :cig - I was supposed to be quitting lolz


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


>


lololol - maybe not as bad having to satisfy the fix by having 4 at a time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

xTKsaucex said:


> lololol - maybe not as bad having to satisfy the fix by having 4 at a time


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Evo said:


>


ahhhh thats bit more like it


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

:time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh ...  :cry


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

:sigh:stu


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:kma


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Xtraneous said:


> :rain


I'm sorry you feel sad.

(I know...........I just couldn't help it!)

Resume smileys................


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Is there an "I know I derailed the thread" smiley?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## eppe (Apr 14, 2011)

:|


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

:boogie:clap8)


Ohhhh sh*it, just remembered the Celts are down 0-2, and it's the end of an era, and my favorite player since I was 8 will retire...

bash:rainukeukeuke


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

bashuke:stu:rain:sigh


----------



## NewYorkRangers1926 (May 31, 2012)




----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:kma


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:sus


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank :time :flush :rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank:teeth:um:wtf:eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Even still. I keep reading the thread as "post you're mood as a smelly"


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :twak


:cry


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :cry


:squeeze Hehe.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :squeeze Hehe.


:squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:-( even in ASCII who remembers that ****?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:fall


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

*is here for you* <3


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## MadeinLithuania (Feb 12, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:time


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:fall:fall:flush


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

:argue , :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Lamento (May 30, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:O


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

>_<


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

:kiss


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## booored (Jun 19, 2011)

:cry


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

booored said:


> :cry


:group


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:cup


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:con


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:twak


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:twisted


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

:time


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

:bah


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toppington (Oct 26, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## AfraidToSpeak (Jun 7, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:yay:heart


----------



## dear prudence (Jun 8, 2012)

:argue


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Post your smell as a moody


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> Post your smell as a moody


lmao

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawn:cry


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Mirror (Mar 16, 2012)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

If there was a double middle finger button that would be what I'd use right now lol.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yawnfall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

uke


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:bash :rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:boogie :clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie:clap:boogie


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## thing (May 17, 2012)

:rain


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:um


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

:bashar:stu:time


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank :yawn :|


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

:duel


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## Revan (Jun 28, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:fall:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Me on the right...no one on the left


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:con


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

x__x


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

:kma


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Venkska (Oct 29, 2011)

:evil


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

uke


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## someguy8 (Sep 10, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

:time


----------



## Al1 (Jun 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank:|:blank:|:blank:|:blank:|


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)




----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

:evil:banana:high5:clap:troll:stu:tiptoe:kma

Yeah. All of them.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

:no


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## hopelesslyshy (Oct 27, 2008)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:tiptoe :yawn :blank :eyes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Saber (Jun 15, 2012)

:door


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

:|


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:con


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## kitterbug (Oct 25, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:S


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:3


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

:shock


----------



## whatevzers (Jan 26, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

:dead


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yawn
But Also:
:boogie:clap:yes


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

:x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

:dead


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:?


----------



## Alli is lost (Jun 22, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Varax (Jun 22, 2012)

:no


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## theintrovertedgirl (Jun 23, 2012)

ar


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## MachineSupremacist (Jun 9, 2012)

:con

People confuse the heck out of me sometimes.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain:sigh


----------



## Amphi (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

:time


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^same.
I ready to get off work and go home. Its 10:30 pm now.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:|


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:spit


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

:fall:rain


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

(I copied that from somewhere else)


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:help


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Elixir (Jun 19, 2012)

:bah


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## JustBreathex (Jun 24, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## gfle (May 14, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AlazarRamir (Jun 26, 2012)

:yawn (Night shift is a drag)


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## upndownboi (Oct 7, 2010)

:rain  :bash  :rain


----------



## Jollygoggles (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## imaginaryjanuary (Jun 27, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:haha


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bah


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:3


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## RiversEdge (Aug 21, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:?


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:twisted:haha:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

G'day TL


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh:time:hyper


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :rain


:squeeze <3 <3 <3


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


So cute!!!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze <3 <3 <3


Thanks.  :squeeze


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mum:bash:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:squeeze


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

AceOfSpades said:


> View attachment 11679


lol

:yay


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:bah!!


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

:yes


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

:|:mum:wiferain:x


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:time


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

:mumbash


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ops


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Who (Jul 29, 2010)

:afr:hide:tiptoe:yayar:rain:blush:fallar:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um:um:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## LainToWired (Nov 10, 2011)

stu:afr


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:?


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Common Misconception (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Haha.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ops


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


Hehe, that's so funny. :b


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


>


:hug


----------



## IWannaBeUnderstood (Jul 9, 2012)

:hide


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh:time:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:twak


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## weirto (Apr 10, 2012)

:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## 00mari (Jan 30, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:dead


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> :banana


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


lmao! You meanie.


----------



## Estival (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

shelbster18 said:


> lmao! You meanie.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


>


Haha. :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:mum


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:time


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Cope (Jul 10, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm going to use this thread to test out all the smilies one by one....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Test 1
:um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Smiley sequence interrupt*

:troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> *Smiley sequence interrupt*
> 
> :troll


:twak looks like i'll have to start my testing all over again .


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Actually, JCgrey foiled my plan!


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Indeed


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Well you both get a bopa! :twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

BACK to testing


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:high5


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wink


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:love2


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:bat


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wels


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:kiss


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:duck


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:door


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:rub


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wtf


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:help


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:blush


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:x


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:dial


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:kma


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:agree


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:doh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:banana :banana :banana


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :banana :banana :banana


:evil :evil :evil


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


You turned the him evil.

:evil


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

t


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> t


Oh really?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ar


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> ar


Oh, you'll be fine, you just had to much :cup


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:steam


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :steam


Make up time is coming soon... I can feel it...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> Make up time is coming soon... I can feel it...


:cuddle


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:spit I crack myself up...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

But then again, I make myself depressed. :rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

8)


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

l


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:dd


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :dd


Wait, don't delete!


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:nw


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

i think I've had to much coffee...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> i think I've had to much coffee...


you can say that again..

:hyper


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hide


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:stu


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:wife


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:drunk .


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sas


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:blah


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:group


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hug


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:time Wasting time...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:twisted


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:love


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:heart ....


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :heart ....


Stinks...

:flush


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :troll


I am not a troll... :thanks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :troll


:troll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hb


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:bah


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:con


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

^
:twak


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :troll


:spam


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :spam


Huh you confuse me. :huh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:ditto this is going to be good.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :spam


I resemble that remark! :troll


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :ditto this is going to be good.


Don't forget the popcorn.. opcorn


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:eek


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I'm not crazy! :eyes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I'm not crazy! :eyes


:int Story bro.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> oke


You made me fall. :fall


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> oke





Ventura said:


> You made me fall. :fall


:rofl To funny.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

You guys are sick! uke


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:hs


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

ops


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:whip Sexy


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> :whip Sexy


:get


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:cig


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:spank


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:haha


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:argue


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

I have ... :no


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Ventura said:


> I have ... :no


:idea


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:um


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:yes


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:|


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:clap


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:mum


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

oh my goshhh don't be looking at my posts! :afr


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> ^
> :twak


:cry



Neptunus said:


> I resemble that remark! :troll


Sexy :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> :cry


aww :squeeze

 :b


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey said:


>


oh my god!!!!!!!!!!!! : O

: O BEST GIF EVER


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Aphexfan said:


> aww :squeeze
> 
> :b


Dat hurt :'(


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

is it possible to erase the bannana and just have Mario?


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Download a program that you can alter it with.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

GameGuy said:


> is it possible to erase the bannana and just have Mario?


Easy smeasy


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Ventura said:


> Dat hurt :'(


D'awww okies no boppas only hugs! :yay :squeeze


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I screwed up a frame but did it quickly


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

^ Oh my gosh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Jcgrey :boogie


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

^I agree


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

:bat


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:no


----------



## Taija (Nov 3, 2008)

:thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I can't get away from this place. I delete my AV, sig etc. next day it's all back. I am an SASAdict I even made SAS smileys


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## MF Doom (Mar 12, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

:evil


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:blank :yawn :time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:mum


----------



## iheartkpop (Jun 14, 2012)

:boogie I really don't know my mood right now. 
:blank maybe?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

@[email protected]


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Just Different (Jun 2, 2011)

:|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:um


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

:time


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:|


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:|


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

May as well do it again . . . 
:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:cry


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time:sigh:cry


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:sus


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:time


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

and 

FYI: It's an invisible smiley.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:help


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:time


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

Macaroni and cheese


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:banana


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

:/


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

ar


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## GreatHeartly (Jun 13, 2012)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

ar


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

400!

:d


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Amphi (Jun 3, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:cig


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain :cry :bash :flush :time


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## KelseyAlena (Jan 15, 2012)

:blank just..blank.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/thepeteyeffect-15674/


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh:time


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

:doh:tiptoe:flush:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

:lurk:

:sigh:


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

:get


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

:door


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

*~*


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

.. >_<


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

:clap>>GIDDY & idk why.


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:blush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

:troll


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:help


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## hello world (Jul 9, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## TallTales (Aug 3, 2012)

:|


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

:love2


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rain:fall


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

oke


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:time :flush


----------



## FlowerChild13 (Aug 1, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Boppas! :twak


----------



## Considerate (Aug 5, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:afr :|


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

:bat


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> :rain


:hug


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Damselindistress01 (Jun 4, 2012)

I cant find a suicidal smiley.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Have mine^


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mushy:sigh


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Neptunus said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Ventura said:


> :squeeze


 :squeeze


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:roll


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:|


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:|


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

:help


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mushy:sigh:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:um


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:doh :no


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## guitarFreak (Jun 14, 2012)

:cig


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## gabe9 (Aug 7, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:bash|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## there.is.no.they (Jun 5, 2008)

:dead


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:bash:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:doh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

uke


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

:afr:help


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

:time


----------



## pitbullmommy97 (Aug 8, 2012)

:no


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

uke


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Monotony said:


>


:sigh


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

:yawn

Good night lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:shock:lol


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:doh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:time


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

:con


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

t


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:|


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:cry :rain :flush :time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:doh :lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:yawn Good night!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:hug


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> :rain


:hug


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

:whip


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

:| :? :tiptoe


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Woke up like this: :yawn First cup of coffee: :hyper After my second cup kicks in, I will be like: :cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Dreamscape (Sep 18, 2010)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Annzig (Aug 16, 2012)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Sardines (Aug 16, 2012)

:?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## shannon78 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Dismal (Aug 18, 2012)

:time


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

:|


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:|


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:time


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

:rain:wtf:rofl


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:blank


----------



## ShynotRude (Aug 4, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sas


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

:blank


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:squeeze:kiss:cuddle


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Mithun (Sep 25, 2008)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

:love


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:um


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:stu


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

sad koala


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## social outcast (Jun 25, 2012)

:|


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

cry


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

ravens said:


> cry


:squeeze


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> :squeeze


:thanks


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:mum:rain:twak


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Jr189 (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:wtf


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

( @[email protected] )


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:con


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:haha


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:sus :bat :bash :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Keirbott (Jul 29, 2012)

:evil


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

:flush


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:bash:rain:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:um :teeth :afr :|


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:yawn :flush


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:afr :blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:nw


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:um


----------



## Lose (Aug 29, 2012)

:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spit


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:x


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

:banana 

My crush just liked my new cover on facebook!


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

:rain


----------



## chrys04 (Jul 30, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Footloose (Aug 29, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um:um:um:um:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

:um


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## CumulusCongestus (Jul 2, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:cry


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:rain:cry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Celtics777 (Aug 25, 2012)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

:get


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:duck:duck:duck:duck:duck


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:blush


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

=(


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:hug


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:|


----------



## AwkwardlyAwkward (Aug 20, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:help


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## heyJude (Aug 1, 2009)

:sigh:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

:-D


----------



## g0t Anxiety (May 16, 2010)

):


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:troll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

-___-


----------



## dustin2012 (Aug 27, 2012)

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank:blank:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain:cry


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rainflush:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:sus


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:hs


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh:yawn


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## snowyowl (Jan 22, 2012)

uke


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:|


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:flush


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

:blank:yawn:dead:?:bah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

:time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:cry


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:steam


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

rain:bash


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

:roll :sigh


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rain:cry


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

=(


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:group

Hugs to everybody.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

:<


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:um


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

BrokenStars said:


> :flush :sigh


Why have you disabled PMs.. :get
I really wanted to message you.. :help
Maybe you'll get a notification if I quote you! :idea


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:lol:drunk:drunk:drunk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:mum


----------



## psofioskorios (Jun 5, 2012)

:help:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## digitalbath (Feb 1, 2012)

Monotony said:


> :cry


:yawn

Btw, about your signature: there's no spiders in winter?? what?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:?


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:time


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## littlefoot (Sep 14, 2012)

:afr


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

:time


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:stu


----------



## Olesya (May 8, 2011)




----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

My girlfriend= :mum:mum

Me = :time

My girlfriend= :mum:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:doh


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

HardRock said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:drunk:drunk:drunk


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:afr:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## alluring (Aug 16, 2012)

:bash:bash:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


>


:cry :hug


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain...:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blah


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

**** meee


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:rain


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

:rain


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:x


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:drunk (alone though)


----------



## asdf (Jan 19, 2008)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Bluemonster (Feb 15, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:eyes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Suraj (Jun 22, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Evo said:


> :rain


:rain That's how I'm feeling, too.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

shelbster18 said:


> :rain That's how I'm feeling, too.


Aww... :squeeze


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## NomadChild (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

:yay  :yay


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

:shock


----------



## floraandfornicate (Jul 25, 2012)

:no

There isn't really one for it, though this shall give you a hint. Sorta.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

me:duelthe world


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## greenee (Sep 11, 2012)

:afr:afr:afr:afr:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Micromuffins (May 17, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck :um


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:afr:rain:doh:bash:cry


----------



## NotAnExit (Apr 9, 2012)

:banana8)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

rain


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Evo said:


> :rain


:squeeze



godhelpme2 said:


>


:squeeze

-----

:yawn


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

Ventura said:


> :rain :rain :rain


 :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cj66 (Jun 20, 2011)

:shock


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sus


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

\(^_^)/


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

Evo said:


> :rain


:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:spit


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

:blank


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:no


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:door


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

-________________________________________________________-


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## zeya16 (Aug 14, 2012)

:blank :sigh


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

:?


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Ali477 (May 7, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

:?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:mum :duck


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:shock


----------



## hopeless93 (Apr 20, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:roll

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:lurk


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

:afr


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Satou (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:argue


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:hide


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Glambada (Sep 12, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:roll


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## minddrips (Oct 17, 2011)

:cig:cig:cig:cig:cig:cig:hb:hb


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

:rain 

Like always


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

ops


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:rain:bash:bat:sigh:con


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

stewie said:


> :rain:bash:bat:sigh:con


What's the smiley face doing in there?


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:bash


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

ar


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:door :help


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:idea


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Dara (Oct 10, 2012)

:agree


l

:bash :bash :dead


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:bat cry:cry


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:door


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:help :rain


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

:afr


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

:|


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Evo said:


> :rain


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:argue:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

HardRock said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Strwbrry said:


> :squeeze


=3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Dragonfly2 (Oct 16, 2012)

:b


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:sus


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:evil :mum


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## VeganGirl93 (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:afr


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:banana:boogie:b


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:no


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:cry
:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> :cry
> :rain


:rub


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

:cup


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:um


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:time


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

:no


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:wtf


----------



## It Happens (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## OUT CAST (Oct 22, 2012)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

ar


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:get


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Savril (Dec 10, 2011)

:blank


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

:door :afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## FranzKafka (Sep 30, 2012)

There are some amazing smileys around. They do not particularly express my mood, but i think they are funny:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## MoonForge (Sep 15, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh:mushy


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Komiko (Sep 29, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:idea


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)




----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:help :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

:?


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

One of our new mods..>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Jcgrey said:


> One of our new mods..>


I like that smiley


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:love2


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

^love that smiley..

Currently feeling :blank.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Currently :bash

Will be later on - :drunk


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Should be::yawn but actually::heart:mushy:heart


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :flush :fall :dead


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## sarge20wife (Nov 3, 2012)

:thanks


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:blush


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

8)


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time - I watched the time change from 1:59 to 1:00 this morning :lol.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:sus  :sigh


----------



## Nono441 (May 14, 2012)

:|


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:love2:heart:heart


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

:sus:time:rain:bash:lol:rofl:clap:help:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Disintegration (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:time:yawn


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)




----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

:|


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## dave420 (Nov 5, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

:time


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:lol


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

:afr


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:rain


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :rain


x2


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:troll


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

ops


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:blah :time :yay:blah:time


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:sigh:rain:rain:sigh:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:sigh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:rain:con:sigh:con:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

uke


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

:afr


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:hide


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:rain:rain:rainar:sighar:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:yay>  >  > :blank >  >:rain 

And then repeat to infinity


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

uke


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:dead


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:squeeze:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:heart:squeeze


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

ar


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:cup


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

oke


----------



## awesome sauce (Oct 16, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:evil Is this a red banana?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## BillC (Oct 12, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:doh


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

:afr
oke
:bash
:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

:flush


----------



## SilentSerenity17 (Nov 15, 2012)

:rain


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

oke


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

:yawn + :time


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

:rain


----------



## 84929 (May 10, 2012)

:afr + :help + :eyes


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Laliho (Nov 22, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pain is weakness leaving the body,which makes way for happiness!


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Sunkisst (Nov 24, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

:/


----------



## ilana (Nov 5, 2012)

:clap


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:rain



Linlinh said:


> :cry


:hug


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:hide:tiptoe:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Linlinh (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:kma


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Orchestrated (Apr 27, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## devin880 (Apr 30, 2011)

:yes


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

CoastalSprite said:


>


Total 180! I'm now feeling like :boogie even though I have three exams and an end of year appraisal in the next six days!


----------



## Hewigi (May 4, 2012)

:duel

I don't know so I'll just post this fantastic smiley


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

stewie said:


>


.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

>______________<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:mushy :heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

:flush


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

:blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:bash ar :rain :cry


----------



## NoMoreRunnin (Oct 7, 2012)

Queen of Spades said:


> :bash ar :rain :cry


extreme.

I think all I have is :hide

been cooped up a while.


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

NoMoreRunnin said:


> extreme.
> 
> I think all I have is :hide
> 
> been cooped up a while.


Lets exchange feelings


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

Either or. :bat :bash


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:wtf 

(someone is oprah singing just outside of my apartment studio right now, right next to the door, I think I'll check it out).


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:drunk


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## MindEraser (Nov 15, 2012)

:steam


----------



## peacelovemusic (Apr 13, 2012)

:|


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:cry :cry :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Black And Mild (Apr 11, 2011)

General the Panda said:


>


Me too


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:time


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

:cry


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Anyanka (Dec 18, 2012)

oke


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## B l o s s o m (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:no


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

8)


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

:hide


----------



## ericastooge (May 20, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## fallen18 (Aug 25, 2011)

:rain:yawn


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## final squall (Sep 27, 2012)

:um


----------



## psychofanatic (Dec 17, 2012)

\m/ >__< \m/


----------



## lemoncake871 (Dec 24, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## CoastalSprite (Sep 8, 2011)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:eyes


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:teeth


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## starburst93 (Dec 1, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## 57902 (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:cup


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

ar


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:shock


----------



## Queen of Spades (Mar 17, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## penforprez (Dec 30, 2012)

:huh


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:rain


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

:rain


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:kma


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:twak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ritehome (Apr 1, 2011)

:roll


----------



## ladybug143 (Jan 8, 2013)

:rub


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

I've been feeling like this:







For too long. 
FINALLY, I feel like this:


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Leary88 (Jun 6, 2010)

:mum


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:dead:yay


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

:rain 

literally, it rained last night, now all the streets are frozen, and I almost broke something after I slipped and fell on my back


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Glittershocks (Jan 10, 2013)

:door


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

:kma


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)

:|


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:sus


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Twigster (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

:mum
(Why can't people do their job?! Grrr!)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Raulz0r (Jun 4, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Andy090 (Dec 17, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:time

:boogie

So excited.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


> :squeeze


:hug


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie :yay


----------



## sushiii (Jun 1, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## gopidevi (Aug 21, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:blank


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :blank


:rub


----------



## LisaDanielle (Nov 29, 2012)

:evil:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## bleedlikeme (Jan 21, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:kiss


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)

:time


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

:con


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mushy :yay :boogie


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:fall


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

Now that was a great smiley.

As for myself, since i just finished writing something violent:


----------



## lulu b (Jun 25, 2012)

:cry


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

:wels


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Blackwood (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

:help:help:help


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

:cig


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## nullptr (Sep 21, 2012)

:evil:evil:evil:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

:blank


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:blank


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## morrgie (Feb 6, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

:sigh :rain :time :yawn :no :no :no :no


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

:roll


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

:cig


----------



## Sym (Sep 10, 2012)

:lurk


----------



## burlesquefox (Jan 26, 2013)

:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:bash:rain


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:twisted


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

:bat


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

This thread is disgusting.

:-/


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:blank (dying inside)


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## Mr Mug the 2nd (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:blank:yawn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Mercurochrome said:


> This thread is disgusting.
> 
> :-/


:sus

No one has a gun to your head.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## 5STARGeneral (Jan 29, 2013)

:cig


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

:rain


----------



## cautious (Jun 1, 2012)

:flush


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:bat


----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

Right now, I want to hunt down Punxsutawney Phil & give him one of these!







So sick of this @#[email protected][email protected]#! snow!!!


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:help


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Cheskey (Jul 6, 2012)

:sigh:hide:rain:blahops


----------



## SkipToTheEnd (Sep 14, 2010)

:lurk :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

:hide


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

:clap


----------



## milhaus (Feb 19, 2013)

:blank


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

:sigh


----------



## derpresion (May 17, 2012)

:rain ar


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

:ditto


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

hide + ar) x 37


----------



## emdew (Feb 15, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Evo said:


>


 :hug


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

:blank


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

:mushy :hide :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Ayvee (Jan 3, 2013)

:lurk and :rain


----------



## Grant06 (Feb 17, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:banana:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :flush :dead


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:rain:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

:bah


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Dragonair (Aug 21, 2012)

:time


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

this will be smiley for the rest of the day .


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:yawn better get to bed soon


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:roll


----------



## HollowPrince (Dec 9, 2012)

:|


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:yay


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## littlefeet (Mar 14, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Deimos (Feb 12, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## CheesyBites (Nov 14, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

( ͡* ͜ʖ ͡*)


----------



## Dextro (Aug 6, 2012)

:afrdrunk


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## myforeverago (Jan 26, 2013)

:bash


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:doh


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

:cry


----------



## CalebIV (Feb 10, 2013)

:duel


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

:blank


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:|


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:afr


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:um


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

:um


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

:b


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)




----------



## dismiss (Jul 26, 2012)

:cup:eyes


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

I feel like pretending to be sick , is there a smiley for that?


----------



## Rainlullaby (Dec 4, 2012)

:cry :twak and :bash

A combination of all three.


----------



## jesica24 (May 21, 2012)

:sad


----------



## 84C35CCDRW (Mar 17, 2013)

:flush


----------



## hammerfast (Mar 8, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Just found out my best friend since I was 4 years old is getting married.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:teeth


----------



## Lonely n Cold (Mar 17, 2013)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

:um:blankops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

Are smilies not working for some people? All I see is a ripped paper. I'm using Google Chrome


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

^ Hmm, I dunno. It's working for me (I use Firefox & Opera, FYI).

ETA: Uh, that's odd. I can only see a select few now...

:blah





















 
(in that order)


----------



## Jarebear (Mar 12, 2013)

:bash

ps. chromes being weird :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

*sigh
no smileys for me


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:argue :bash :mum :sigh :stu


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

infamous93 said:


> Are smilies not working for some people? All I see is a ripped paper. I'm using Google Chrome


Glad I'm not the only one, I've been guessing at all the emoticons I'm using hoping they show up right.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:ditto


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

like this :bat ha, jk Its more like this :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

:time :stu :love2

I've been like this a lot lately...


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

:drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

:kma


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

best thread on SAS, right now


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## brimariee (Apr 2, 2013)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

when are they gonna sort out the smilies on here? can't be that difficult!


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

:/


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

bash


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

:rain 
:sigh 
:time 
:sigh 
:rain 
:sigh 
:time 
:no 
:flush

a short story by me


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

┳┳o(-_- ) 

( ﾟДﾟ)ﾉ====┻┻


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

time for me to hit the hay!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## purrfeKt13 (Apr 9, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:dohum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## liberateme (Apr 8, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :flush :dead


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

:clap


----------



## 1960s (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

:rain


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:rain


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:blah


----------



## KaoJ (Jan 26, 2013)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:time


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

:bash


----------



## gytar (Mar 9, 2013)

:yawn :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:get


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

8)


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:b


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

:banghead:


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Keyblade (Apr 21, 2013)

:blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:banana


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Your dreaming WAKE UP (Feb 11, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:no


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:con


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:blank


----------



## NeverKnowsBest (Apr 30, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Is there a smiley taking poison?


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

:sus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:roll


----------



## Archaeron (Dec 16, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

:help


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)

:time


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

:afr:mumar:rain:hide


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

:haha


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:afr but also


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

:blank


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:um


----------



## Bleeding Heart (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:bat


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

:help


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

:hide


----------



## KaraNefpaja (May 7, 2013)

:help


----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## selfinflicted (Jul 26, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Possessed Petey (May 11, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

:dead


----------



## Pesten (Oct 22, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## thebadshepard (Oct 13, 2012)

rain:cry


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Memememe (May 7, 2013)

:help (exam time)


----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

uke


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:twak


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

:rain


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## D G (Mar 15, 2013)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

:hyper


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:afr


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Sherbear (Apr 26, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## SuzyQ12 (May 4, 2013)

:time :hide


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:um


----------



## albrecht (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Arya481 (Dec 5, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:mordor:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Chanelleninja (Jan 29, 2013)

:stu


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## green9206 (May 13, 2013)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## MurrayJ (Sep 5, 2012)

:blank


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## AzureSigma (May 28, 2013)

Icon Neutral Icon Confused


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## 1437 (Aug 11, 2012)

:/


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:sus


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Und3rground (Apr 27, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:rain (it actually is raining here..)


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

combination of these three

:banana :eyes :wink


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Bonjour Tristesse said:


> :squeeze


Thanks for the hug.


----------



## Twinkiesex (Apr 12, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

(happy,good.^think that one probably represents it best)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## punksparkyrock (Dec 5, 2011)

:clap:boogie


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Sirenz (Dec 9, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:hide


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yay


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Imagined (Jun 9, 2013)

:mum


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

:flush


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)




----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Kascheritt (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:yawn:fall


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

:roll


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## Gloomlight (Jan 19, 2013)

:blank


----------



## allrisesilver (May 8, 2013)

:|


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Sleeplesstearstains (Jan 23, 2011)

Well I'm in more than one mood..So

:afr :? ar :rain


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

http://www.weirdasianews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/American-Police.jpg

HAHaHaH
http://www.weirdasianews.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/American-Police.jpg


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## ashli116 (Feb 14, 2013)

:blank


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:mum


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

:blank


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

:whip


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)

:yawn:duck


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## D0M1N1K (Jun 6, 2013)

ar


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

:love2


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:um


----------



## Brazle (Jun 6, 2013)

:rub


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

:afr


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:help


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

:|


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

:squeeze


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

Combo today, lol....

:afr :boogie :clap :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yay


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:roll


----------



## dragonface (Jun 30, 2013)

:fall


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:rain


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

:rain


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:rain


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:hide


----------



## BetweenFourWalls (Aug 10, 2012)

:cup:banana:yawn


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:argue


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:idea


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

:no


----------



## wsb69 (Jul 7, 2013)

:evil


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:blank:banana:blank

...

...

...

[spoiler=]_Do the Harlem Shake_

:eyes:evil:troll:banana:boogie:wife:kma[/spoiler]


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## lonelybones (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Rhiannon66 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:time


----------



## Deception (Jul 12, 2013)

:blank


----------



## GhostOfDawn (Oct 25, 2012)

:?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:roll


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

:-X


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Agonizing (Jul 14, 2013)

:blank


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:um


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:idea


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

:yay


----------



## rainsong2775 (Oct 8, 2010)

:blah :hyper :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:blank


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

:bah


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Grand said:


> :rain


*hugs*


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

:sigh:rain:cry


----------



## deesonjame (Mar 10, 2013)

..


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:blah


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:?


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:blah :um :blah


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:cry


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:blah


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

:bat


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:shock


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

:rainar:hide:teeth:sigh:love2


----------



## Bphilc21 (Feb 8, 2013)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Freiya (Jul 13, 2013)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

oke


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr -> :yawn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:rain


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

:haha


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:bah


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

:|


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## LolaEliot (Jun 20, 2013)

:time:time:time:time


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:hide


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

oke


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

timidseal said:


>


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:?


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)

:blank


----------



## ChaoticSoul (Jul 10, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:hide


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Grand said:


>


That is so nice to see. :yes


----------



## jc90 (Jun 24, 2013)

:roll Ok, but could be better.


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

:rain

:bash

:steam

:no

I mean, I got rained on, got shouted at and felt like I was banging my head on a brick wall, all in one day, and I have to be up in six hours to repeat it all again. _Such fun._


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)

despite what happened yesterday.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

:doh


----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:rain


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Odinn said:


> :rain


:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## holyfires (Jul 27, 2013)

:boogie:clap:drunk:evil:yay:banana:spank

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEKEEEEEEEEEEEEND.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:love

Also... 

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:con


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:|


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)

:hide


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:rain


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:haha:afr:fall


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

:blah


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^ replace beer with whisky


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

:flush


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

:afr


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

Grand said:


> :sigh


:squeeze

My mood: :afr


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:dead


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:blah


----------



## GymBunny (Aug 5, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:lurk


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

:sly:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

:boogie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:high5


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## Username02 (Apr 13, 2012)

combo breaker


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

:?


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

:time


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

uke


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

TGIF! :boogie


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:teeth


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

:time


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> :time


You stole my smiley


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Trigo said:


> You stole my smiley


We can share it 

:time :time :time


----------



## Consider (May 1, 2013)

*** dumpster.


----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

KelsKels said:


> We can share it
> 
> :time :time :time


Mmmm.. a duopoly huh? Sounds good... we'll be rich in no time! Mwahahahaha!


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Trigo said:


> Mmmm.. a duopoly huh? Sounds good... we'll be rich in no time! Mwahahahaha!


Yes... we could even hoard all the smilies.. and make much, much more. We could have _all_ the money!


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:yay  :clap :yes :banana :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

:heart:heart


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## keyth (Aug 10, 2013)

:troll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

keyth said:


> :troll


 :spit


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sus


----------



## leftnips (Aug 8, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:bah


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:?


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:twak


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Trigo (Aug 3, 2012)

:blank


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Trigo said:


> :blank


 t


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## MissyH (Jul 31, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:clap TGIF!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Percy pig (Aug 8, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Valtron (Jul 6, 2013)

:troll


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

also

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

:/ sick of people at work


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

ararararar


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:clap TGIF!


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## JadedJade (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## beyouself (Aug 23, 2013)

:flush


----------



## ellz (Aug 24, 2013)

:blank


----------



## SolusSAF (Aug 17, 2013)

:cry :rain :bash


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Danielle99 (Apr 24, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Anarchy (Nov 15, 2012)

:hide


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

8)


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:blank


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

:afr


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

:time


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mike81 (Aug 27, 2013)

oke


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Xixax (Aug 29, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## ninjaslol (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

:kma :boogie :yay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## XnatashaX (Jan 6, 2013)

:blank oke


----------



## arm08139914 (Sep 4, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:um


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:idea
:teeth
:doh
:help
:mum
:cry
:yawn
:dead
opcorn
:sas


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:| :blank


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:blank :yawn :?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## fellow (Aug 30, 2013)

:cig:rain


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:wife


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## G i r l (Jul 30, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:thanks


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:bash


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

:teeth


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:bash


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

:hide

:sigh

:rain

:fall


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

:blank


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:heart:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

:bash


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:doh
:bash
:flush


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:bat^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn :fall :flush :dead


----------



## Archeron (Aug 11, 2013)

:um

:sus


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:rain


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:um


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

rain:dead:bah:sigh:get:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## TheAceInTheHole (Jan 10, 2013)

:flush :con :blah :sigh :rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Daisy Mae (Mar 31, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

ar


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## Nanami (Aug 1, 2013)

:no :fall :hyper


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:mum:idea


----------



## alotofnotalk (Sep 17, 2013)

:huh


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

:b


----------



## Fooza (Sep 4, 2013)

:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## sew45 (Sep 23, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:| :sigh


----------



## LauraInTheSky (Aug 17, 2013)

:help :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:time


----------



## pookashell150 (Sep 26, 2013)

:banana

lol j/k

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:bat


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

oke


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:doh


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

:stu


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Maxis (Sep 27, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:cry :bash


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:cry :bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:time


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Drakey (Sep 26, 2012)

uke


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:sus


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

:hide


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:bah


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:b


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:nw


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

:|


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

:time >>> :sigh >>> :rain


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:whip


----------



## Arney191 (Oct 4, 2013)

:spank:no


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## kittyxbabe (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Somewhere between  and :mushy Soon to be :drunk if I keep drinking! But hell, it's Friday night and I don't got **** to do.. :b


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.....


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Is there a smiley for ripping your hair out? I guess this will have to do for now. :afr:afr:afr


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Is there a smiley for ripping your hair out? I guess this will have to do for now. :afr:afr:afr


this is what you need.....http://www.freesmileys.org/smileys/smiley-angry022.gif


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:spank


----------



## Promeeta (Oct 5, 2013)

:'(


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

:bash


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

:b


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Hierarchy*










smiling properly requires balance

Is there any chance in employment that the boss is not 100% extrovert
having plenty of fun 24/7
and the underling mustn't be quiet and doing all the shoe-licking


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:love2


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:fall:rain:dead:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*twerk


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:troll


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:eyes

:bat


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Schmilsson (Jun 7, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## ddswanson (Aug 28, 2010)

:-(


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:spit


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:door


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 22, 2012)

Tokztero said:


> :door


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

:flush


----------



## nishaf89 (Oct 18, 2013)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:eyes:whip


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:hide


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:evil :evil 

:evil  :evil 

:evil :evil


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:bash :bah :wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:hide:tiptoe:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:cig:time


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😚


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Auroras (Jul 24, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Kamen Rider (Apr 14, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Emma91 (Dec 2, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Starless Sneetch (Apr 24, 2012)

:dead


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😳


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

:lurk


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:time


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:|


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

:|


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Milkman (Apr 19, 2013)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

:/


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:fall


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:um


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr :hide  :rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:b


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:um: huh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

-__ -


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:twisted


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

uke


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

:blank


----------



## intheshadows (Apr 5, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## nrelax11 (Jun 9, 2013)

:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

:mischievous


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:yay


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:roll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:spank


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

:evil
I feel like an evil banana


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

uke


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

=^.^=


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:sus


----------



## OnlineN0w (Nov 4, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:con


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:|


----------



## TraumaticallyDamaged (Aug 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:um


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:yawn:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

~_~


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Common Raven (Sep 6, 2013)

ar


----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:drunk


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:door


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

:blank


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:bah


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:con


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:steam


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:help


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

:|


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

:blank


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

:bash


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:troll


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

:drunk


----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:door


----------



## error404 (Oct 18, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## kevin02 (Nov 8, 2013)

:?


----------



## Themis (Sep 18, 2013)

:dead


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Monamutt (Nov 11, 2013)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Northern Lights (Jul 22, 2010)

:love2


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:blank


----------



## misspeachy (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't know how to do that.... but it'd probably be something like...

:############################


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

alright muvafuka


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cup :lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:no


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:afr


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

:rain:rain:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

just smile said:


> :squeeze


:thanks:heart:love2:squeeze


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:fall


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:spam:agree


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Bikini Condom (Sep 10, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Katherine93 (Aug 10, 2013)

:hide


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

:blank


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bat


----------



## MikeyManly (Nov 26, 2013)

:lurk


----------



## loophole (Apr 15, 2012)

:whytf


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:blank


----------



## needtotrust (Nov 25, 2013)

:afr


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Rolling Girl (Nov 27, 2013)

:um


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

pl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Fabulis (Nov 29, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

:hide:dead
lol


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## AndyD1 (Nov 29, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

opcorn


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:haha


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:bash :wtf :rain :cry ar :flush :bah :help :cry :mum

Tried describing my day in "How are you feeling?"-thread but couldn't put it into words. Not the worst day in my life, but probably the weirdest one I've ever had and not in a good way.


----------



## nightheron (Sep 30, 2013)

:dead


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:no


----------



## searle (Dec 4, 2013)

:yawn draining the hours...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:?


----------



## CinnamonYoshi (Nov 29, 2013)

:sigh :cry


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)




----------



## Roger smith (Dec 1, 2013)

:bash


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:afr:time:stu:bash:blank


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

:twisted


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Alyil (Dec 1, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

**** this! :dead


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)




----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)

:um


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

[/URL]


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

:yawn


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:rub


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## dkarazhov (Dec 2, 2013)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

):


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:?


----------



## dcaffeine (Oct 26, 2013)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:afr


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:shock


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

:no :no :no


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

/:


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## smokeybob (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## Time Traveler (Sep 11, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:?


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

._.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😘


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## EccentricCat (Dec 8, 2013)

:um 

:boogie 

 

:hide


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:shock:eyes:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:no:bash


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:duck:boogie


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

:door


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Alfendi Layton (Dec 21, 2013)

:|


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:twisted


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

uke


----------



## wine1345 (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## InDeathIsLife (Dec 22, 2013)

:/


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

:eek


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## zemulis (Mar 20, 2012)

:yawn :time :flush


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

._.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

,:/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b:yawn


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3:


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## HeavyweightSoul (Jul 24, 2012)

:boogie:clap


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

:dead:cry ar :evil :help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana:yay:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

:'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''(


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yes:hyper:yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain :bah :roll


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:afr:cry


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

:yawn


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

:twisted

(Still.)


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## lifelikeahole (Nov 30, 2013)

:evil


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Tired


----------



## Apoc Revolution (Dec 2, 2013)

_:yawn_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Purplefresh (Jan 3, 2014)

\o/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

:boogie:haha:whip:banana:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:idea


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:lol:evil


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

oke	

:b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

):


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## LDS (Apr 18, 2012)




----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:heart


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

:time


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

:b


----------



## BadStacks (Jul 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:love2


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

:blank


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## jhwelch (Jan 14, 2014)

:blank


----------



## maryaisleen (Jan 14, 2014)

:group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😫


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## SeraphSoul (Aug 4, 2013)

:| ....


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Smiddy (Apr 8, 2012)

:flush


----------



## BadStacks (Jul 3, 2013)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Fonts (Sep 15, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yay


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

No twerk smiley ):


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

D:<


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:<


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

):


----------



## Octobird (Jan 22, 2014)

:afr:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:hs


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

:yes


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

:cig


----------



## licorice (Oct 5, 2013)

:drunk


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:/


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

:yawn :afr :roll :boogie :mum :teeth   :|  


Mainly the first smiley.


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:roll :cry :rain :bash :yawn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

:cry :time :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love2 :yay :clap


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :nw


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: >


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Bebelove (Jan 26, 2014)

:hide


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Still. :>


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: <


----------



## Safebox (Nov 13, 2013)

:blank


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

:duel


Fighting for my place in the world. C'est la vie.


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:rofl

also :yay


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:| :no :afr


----------



## elder (Jan 31, 2014)

:rub:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## londonguy202 (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Slaeth (Jan 30, 2014)

:duel


----------



## Missing Link (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## Shizuma (Apr 21, 2012)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

:sigh:cry


----------



## hiddy (Nov 29, 2011)

:help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Bizarre (Jan 21, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

<_<


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## G0ddess (Feb 9, 2014)

:duel


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

twisted:?:huh:troll) :yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

t


----------



## JoSo (Dec 31, 2013)

:bah


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

-.-


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

:evil


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

-_-"


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

:]


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:squeeze


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:roll


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

:time


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

):


----------



## Peyote (Feb 14, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## rikkie (Sep 27, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Vanderfee (Aug 12, 2013)

-_- *sigh*


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay :cup :heart :clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## Snowflake1010 (Jan 11, 2014)

:fall


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:get :yawn  :rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## One Man Band (Jan 7, 2014)

:|


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:blah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love2


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:| :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

):"


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


:afr

:b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Herisson (Feb 6, 2014)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:steam <-Me


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:fall


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

:****


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:yay:yawn


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:blank


----------



## 4everyoung (Jan 10, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## c224 (Mar 2, 2014)

:hide


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:time :b


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:stu


----------



## AskNoQuarter (Jan 11, 2014)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:nw


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:int


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:shock:fall:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bash


----------



## 0Blythe (Jan 31, 2013)

:duck


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

:clap


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Elie (Feb 23, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :afr :mum :b


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

:clap


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Ally said:


>


 :squeeze


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^Aww, thanks :b


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

:cup

Coffee is good, coffee is our pal.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^aww, sooo cute! I love that emoticon



Gas Raid said:


> :cup
> 
> Coffee is good, coffee is our pal.


Yeah buddy he is : )

Me: :banana and :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:boogie :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

):


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:?


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

..


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday (Sep 26, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

:sus


----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:steam


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

:yawn :hyper :time


----------



## Vibe Crushers (Apr 11, 2014)

*the coffee not bold enough*

 and :sus and


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:um


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:rofl


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

...


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:doh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

TigerWScarf said:


> :cup


I had that mood earlier!

Now: :b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Farcical Dreamer (Mar 19, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

^x2


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

:duck


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Ally said:


>


 :rub


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

SummerRae said:


> ^x2


:squeeze


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

Nunuc said:


> :rain


 :group


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

:time l :hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love


----------



## uncertainty (Aug 30, 2013)

.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:doh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con :cry :time :yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:-l


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

:afr :afr :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## Blushy (Apr 12, 2013)

:rain


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

:troll


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:no


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

:afr :help :cry :get  :bash


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:dial We've run out of data, so it's been shaped to dial up speed. Wah.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Jyang772 (Apr 17, 2014)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

^_^


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## elle3 (Apr 1, 2013)

:time:bash:flush


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:wink


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

:hyper :sigh :hyper :sigh :hyper :sigh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

:evil :afr oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

:hyper


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

slyfox said:


>


 :hug


----------



## Jaida (Apr 21, 2014)

:hide


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:|:yawn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr :hide :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## TheLastDreamer (Mar 27, 2014)

:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A mix of :yay and :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

:blank :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

;___________;


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

:evil


----------



## sweetpotato (Apr 5, 2012)

:blush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

:rain with a side of uke


----------



## Aife (Apr 18, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

:sigh and uke


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

😩


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## blacksheeep (Apr 24, 2014)

:cig:cig:cig


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## trushy (Mar 28, 2014)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

oke


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

:blank:yawn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:hide  uke


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

/:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: <


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## dogapus (Feb 6, 2014)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b :yay :dead


----------



## Marko3 (Mar 18, 2014)

:yay


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:flush:sigh:doh:time:rain


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:|:steam


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## lintu (Apr 20, 2014)

･‿･


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:dead


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn :sigh


----------



## Anxiousbro (Oct 17, 2013)

:duel


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: >


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: 3


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

:um :rain  :bash **** YOU SOCIAL ANXIETY!!


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:um


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :yawn :yawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush:rain


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: >


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

:sigh :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:blah


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

😍


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: 3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## forgetfulnessextreme (May 10, 2014)

oke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## euphoria04 (May 8, 2012)

;n;


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

-*-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:nw


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

D:


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Zeratul (Mar 25, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

:help


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:<


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu:sigh i used 2 how do you feel?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup :stu :nw


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:E


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:boogie :b


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:3:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

>_>


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no :idea


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

: <


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)

-_-

:\

>.<


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :get:nw:steam:duel:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Fetch *3*


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Kalliber said:


> Fetch *3*


sweet number of posts atm...


----------



## BadStacks (Jul 3, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu:nw:yayar:banana:love2


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:tiptoe


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:twak


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

blue2 said:


> sweet number of posts atm...


it lasted for a few good moments lol


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:no:afr:yay:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Zashlin (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

A little :afr but mostly


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b :yawn


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

*-*


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:mushy


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:doh  :doh


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:roll


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:sus


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:?


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

8) :time :afr :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bashroll:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :b


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Life Underneath The Soil (Jun 1, 2014)

:sigh:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

:stu


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap :yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:fall:bah


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b:eyes:fall:dead:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn :hide


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:bash :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Larry F (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b :hide


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Phanatic26 (Oct 15, 2010)

:yawn:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:atu


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup:banana:yayar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

....


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

..


----------



## serenity93 (May 16, 2014)

:twak


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

serenity93 said:


> :twak


Hi if your an old soul I'll join you...


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:con:idea


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:time


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :um :yawn


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Sussie (Jun 11, 2014)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:nw


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

:doh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:/


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

:teeth


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## EternalTime (Oct 10, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

Never mind. :dead


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn :nw :love2 :help


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:blush:love2:mushy:dead


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:sigh :fall


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

:blush


----------



## ThunderChild (May 23, 2014)

It's pretty much always :blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry :fall :mum


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

uke


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Greenleaf62 (Aug 1, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

:teeth <- fully stoned


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:um


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Ahskom (Mar 3, 2014)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:fall*zZ*


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :bah :cry


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:no


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Xioz (May 15, 2014)

:blank


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:banana


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^no fair! your banana is better :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## just smile (Nov 2, 2013)

:lurk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:sigh
:lurk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Drew19 (Jun 28, 2014)

:get


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

blue2 said:


>


 you're a magician!


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:tiptoe


----------



## smallfries (Jun 21, 2013)

:bat


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

:dead


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:afr


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

:confused


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

:hyper


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)

8)


----------



## RRAAGGEE (Mar 15, 2014)

:no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love2


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)




----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

:blank



mcpon said:


>


:hug


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu:twak:hide


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

😕


----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

:blank


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:bash


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

:drunk


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## mmladybug (Jul 1, 2014)

:flush


----------



## yna (Jul 27, 2012)

:get


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:get


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:boogie:yay


----------



## fineline (Oct 21, 2011)

:b


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:no


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Never under any circumstance should you take the red pill.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bah  :mum


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:/


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um :stu :yay


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:afr :um :hide


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:fall


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

:time


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

:tiptoe :hide


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:huh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b ar :yawn :mum


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

:boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

:no


----------



## Princess14 (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:blank


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:|


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:time:yawnopcorn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:nw


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

opcorn


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

:time:sigh


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Claudia87 (Aug 19, 2013)

oke


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp (May 31, 2014)

:blank:blank:blank


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

:yay


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

uke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## LittleMerlin (Jul 12, 2014)

:blank


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## pizzaman (Jul 11, 2014)

:flush


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:stu


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:hb


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:blush


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

:mum Been in the religious nut house section of the forums and now I'm mad as hell.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

:cry


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup:yay:love2:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Bilby (Jul 21, 2014)

>~>


----------



## starlily (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## BooHooBevvie (Jul 14, 2014)

:flush


----------



## silentstruggle (Jul 16, 2014)

:'(


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

:twak


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## sweetSacrifice (Dec 23, 2011)

:fall:fallukeeek


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:sigh  :hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## camo duck (Jun 29, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

:love2 :sigh

I wish I didn't feel this way.
I wish it, didn't matter to me.


----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

:sigh:drunk


----------



## Higgins (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Juschill (Jul 25, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Justlittleme (Oct 21, 2013)

:time


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:afr


----------



## megsy00 (Nov 5, 2013)

:duel


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:um


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Cojack (Jul 21, 2014)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:stu :roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:mum :bash


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

d^_^b


----------



## Nautesque (Jun 5, 2014)

😏😉😆😊☺


----------



## LadySC (Jul 30, 2014)

time to go workout & I dont feel like it


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:help


----------



## Tranceaddict (Jul 15, 2014)

:| whereas I'd rather be like:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## PassiveAggressive (Apr 17, 2013)

:flush


----------



## ButterOnToast (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## jeanny (Apr 17, 2014)

:time


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## BHL 20 (Jul 25, 2014)

:time. 

:sas. 

:stu


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:b


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

:mum


----------



## aNervousGirl (Oct 26, 2011)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## otakuboy1 (Aug 4, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## SHERains (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

:evil


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko (Nov 7, 2012)

ops


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

:help:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Turtlesss (Jul 24, 2014)

:b


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:nw


----------



## CasketCase (Jan 25, 2014)

:?


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:um


----------



## iminnocentenough (Jul 24, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:lol


----------



## W A N D E R L U S T (Oct 2, 2012)

:evil


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

:squeeze


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ukeukeuke


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## raven818 (Sep 20, 2013)

:heart


----------



## Oblivio (Aug 3, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## mcpon (Nov 26, 2011)

with a little of :mum


----------



## vanillabeanplease (Jul 18, 2014)

:idea


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:um


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

:rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ladymalis (Jun 11, 2014)

:blank...


----------



## EyeHope (Aug 14, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b  :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

:blank :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

:hyper


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

:steam
:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con:cupar:yawn:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Mood--> :cuddle

:lol I love that SAS has that labeled as "cuddle." :b That's some intense cuddling, that is.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

:|


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

:yawn
Also horny, but no face for that.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:clap


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

uke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b :yawn


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## 525826 (Aug 29, 2014)

:hyper this emotion is called 'hyper' .... i'm not hyper x.x, but coffeee


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sus


----------



## KelliKell (Aug 27, 2014)

banana:banana:boogie:yay:banana:banana


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Krampjains (Sep 12, 2014)

:door


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

:afr :blank:um:blank:|:um


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:heart


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

:no:no:no:no ops :roll:roll:roll:roll


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b :con :yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## juvy (Jun 13, 2014)

:love


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:um


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

:blah


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

_/¯(ツ)¯\_ (awk shrug)


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

^_^


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

:time:time:time

bored


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup :love2 :yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

:yay:yay *MILESTONE POST 1000!!!! *. may as well make it a happy one !! :yay :yay


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^congrats!! :clap


----------



## HenceNoStepsTaken (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn



KILOBRAVO said:


> :yay:yay *MILESTONE POST 1000!!!! *. may as well make it a happy one !! :yay :yay


You spammer you!


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Toad Licker said:


> opcorn
> 
> You spammer you!


says you..... Mr 103000 plus posts .... :b


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:doh


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

Ally said:


> ^congrats!! :clap


thanks. hmm, and you look cute


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^_°


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

uke


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## greeneyes6 (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:fall


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:no


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay ar :yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

: |


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:stu :yawn


----------



## Sinatra (Mar 13, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love2


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:um :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ar


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

ar


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## ToBeAnnounced (Sep 1, 2014)

:time


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

:/


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Marv1991 (Dec 16, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

t


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

:yay Happy new year ~ Happy


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:afr:hide


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:eyes


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:rain


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:squeeze :high5


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:twak


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Catty (Jan 4, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

" -_- "


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:bah


----------



## undyingUmbrage (Dec 24, 2014)

:lurk:


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:whip


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:rain


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

:yawnoke


----------



## TumblrAddict (Jan 12, 2015)

:flush


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## cocooned (Jun 29, 2014)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:um


----------



## canyouseemyoldsoul (Jan 19, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## sarahferreira (Jan 18, 2015)

:hide


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

:cig :sigh  :cry :rain :help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

:whip


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## DysfunctionalDoll (Dec 14, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Minxxy (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:time :cup :clap  :love


----------



## Mitko (May 3, 2012)

:boogie


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:mum


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:b


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:cry


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:no


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Avesatani (Jan 20, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## ilylikekanyeloveskanye (Jan 20, 2015)

:twak


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:no


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## marianammsfc (Jun 29, 2014)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :time :no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

opcorn


----------



## eccetra (Jan 28, 2015)

:|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:afr


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

-_-


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:banana


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:cup


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## gloomy (Oct 21, 2014)

:dead:dead


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

:doh


----------



## shatteredself (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## hazel22 (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Ally said:


> :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Sequoia said:


> :squeeze


Aww. Ty!


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

:no


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

:cry


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

eveningbat said:


> :cry


 :squeeze


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sequoia said:


> :squeeze


Thank you. :hug


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:no


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:sus


----------



## lifeimpossible123 (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Bargeld (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

^^^^

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

Is there a smiley for horny and lonely?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:cup tea


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

uke


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:no


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:?


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:S


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b :yawn


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:roll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

:lol


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops :yawn


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:huh


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

:afr


----------



## WhispersWithWolf (Apr 23, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Katse32 (Feb 27, 2015)

😔


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:boogie


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

:mushy


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:time


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## KoolKat (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:dead


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:duel


----------



## Justmeandmyguitar (Nov 24, 2013)

:lurk 

:kma


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:time


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:doh


----------



## Katse32 (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:yes


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:time


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:no


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

ar


----------



## rdcapd (May 25, 2014)

:lurk

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

uke


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:time


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

:blank


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

>.>


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:stu  :stu :sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:time


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:yes


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## Gooey (Mar 20, 2015)

:sigh :hide


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## AngelHatcher (Mar 20, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

< <


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:cup


----------



## painfully shy guy (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

:clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<.<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## iamzloff (Nov 28, 2014)

:bash


----------



## microbopeep (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:fall


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

uke


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<.<


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


:rub


----------



## distantrose (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

:cry


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

>.>


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

:/


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:um


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:doh


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ar


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Miranda The Panda (Apr 5, 2015)

:duel


----------



## jennyyyxo (Apr 3, 2015)

:um


----------



## Seegan (Mar 24, 2015)

:door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-_-


----------



## MidnightProxy (Jan 22, 2015)

θ＼(；￢_￢)


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

:roll


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

:hide:


----------



## fanatic203 (Jun 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Jennifer456 (Jul 8, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

-=#


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:con


----------



## WhoAmISupposedToBe (Jun 21, 2013)

?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:cup


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## adaloop (Mar 26, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

:idea


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:love2 :banana :cup :yay :clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Dilweedle (Oct 17, 2013)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

:time


----------



## wrongguy (Jan 22, 2015)

:shock:rain:evil:troll:eek


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

:3


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:blank :|  :time:rain


----------



## killahwail (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Kwlgurl (Jun 27, 2010)

:sus :blank :um


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## eyeseeyou (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Darkscale Pyromancer (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## littlecupcake (Apr 14, 2015)

okeopcorn:flush:blah:hyper:steam:shock


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:help


----------



## neuromancer (Apr 6, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

:rain :sigh :fall :sigh :flush


----------



## PuddingPops (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^:hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

:idea


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## member123 (Apr 24, 2015)

:blah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Hm


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:bash


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:stu :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Earthshine (Apr 8, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## mountain15 (Aug 17, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:cup


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:tiptoe


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## EeekARat (Oct 26, 2012)

O.Ogl


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:dead


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:huh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Wylini (Mar 23, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

:cig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ops :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Surly Wurly (May 9, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## MikuMiku (May 19, 2015)

:/


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:haha


----------



## Pike Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie opcorn :banana


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## CosmicLow (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

:cry :sigh


----------



## aifra (May 21, 2015)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:serious:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:yay


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

27 days until summer vacation. Wish time would hurry up.


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## silentfire (May 23, 2015)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

:surprise:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:help


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:cry


----------



## tasteslikesunlight (May 29, 2015)

opcorn:rain


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

:time:sighar:crying::dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

8)


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ar


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:con


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:afr


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

:afr


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## SickAndTiredofSA (Mar 31, 2015)

:wtf :serious:


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

:love


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:banana


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

:bash :sigh:hide:help:cry


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:b


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:stu


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

:grin2::boogie:blah:yay


----------



## Karaleigh (Jun 14, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## DeathAdder (Jun 19, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

:hide:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## clreamscapes (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## drown (Jun 15, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

._.


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Lonly Cat (Mar 8, 2015)

:doh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Owl Eyes (May 23, 2011)

:rain

and kinda this uke


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Strategist (May 20, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:hyper :eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

.____________________.'


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain kill me


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Violet93 (Jun 24, 2015)

:?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Awkwgirlard (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Cactusfriend (Jun 25, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Bit conflicting at the minute...

:banana + :frown2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:bash:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:tiptoe


----------



## Lada69 (Jun 27, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:nerd:


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^For some reason I was waiting for the smiley to flash me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)

✌


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## SkyLightning (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## mikeymike01 (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:|


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

:eyes:eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:afraid


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## altghost (Jul 13, 2012)

m(____)m


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## lonzy (Jun 26, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

> (without the big dumba** grin)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:surprise:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)

:yawn:wife


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Nonsensical (Mar 29, 2013)

:troll


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## theloneleopard (Jul 5, 2015)




----------



## Kodi (Jul 9, 2015)

:huh


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)

:no


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:clap


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Smallfry (Oct 11, 2004)

:bash


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## AnonymousPersonG (Nov 5, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

>


----------



## 3Haney (Jul 9, 2015)

&#128553;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SilkyJay (Jul 6, 2015)

:eyes:eyes


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

:stu


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:smile2:


----------



## giddytothemoon (Jul 18, 2015)

:yawn:crying:


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:afr


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

:drunk


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

:cig


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:afr


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:fall


----------



## Out of the Ashes (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:boogie:boogie:grin2::fall


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Ladysoul (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

*OK - 5 Smileys - Close Enough*

:crying::frown2::rainbash


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:cup


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

.


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

ar


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:eyes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:sigh :time :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:argue


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

stupid smileys


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:smile2:


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

:door


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## PBW234 (Feb 7, 2015)

😒😐


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

^niicce mood lol

:yay


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Aloe vera (Apr 20, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

0


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## ClosetDJ (Aug 13, 2015)

:time :bash :rain


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yawn:blank


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## drumcrush (Aug 15, 2015)

:/


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

:hide


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:rain ar


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Skipbeat22 (Jul 20, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Kankei (Aug 17, 2015)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:bah

Refer to my avatar.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## AP30 (Jun 14, 2015)

:serious::frown2::grin2::crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:nerd:


----------



## DJAshton (Jun 8, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

:bash


----------



## Nameless001 (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:lol


----------



## Montee (Aug 8, 2015)

:crying:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:boogie

Hyper mood.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:nw


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:smile2:


----------



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:|:stu


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## ThatLuckyBlackCat (Aug 29, 2015)

:blank :hide :grin2: :crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## ThatLuckyBlackCat (Aug 29, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

:cup:boogie


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## HellAbove (Jan 25, 2013)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:?


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## marissanicole (May 4, 2010)

:|


----------



## Slippin Jimmy (Jun 15, 2013)

-___-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:afr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time:sigh


----------



## ariadnesthread (Sep 5, 2015)

:fall


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

:0


----------



## Cmasch (Jan 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## jasminemd20 (Sep 7, 2015)

&#128564;&#128564;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:um:afr:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:time:|:afr:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:hb


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## RaspberrySpider (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

:time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## darkangelrebekah7 (Jul 15, 2015)

>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Zach2529 (Aug 15, 2014)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

uke


----------



## MisoGirl (Sep 3, 2015)

idk how to find smilies...

*tired*


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:fall


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## radiation (Jul 20, 2014)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

:?


----------



## reaffected (Sep 3, 2011)

:squeeze =


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

:kiss:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## kanra02 (Aug 23, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:bash


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

😅


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:lol


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:help


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:cig


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

:love


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:surprise:


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:love2


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sigh


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:evil


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## dune87 (Aug 10, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## Banskel (Jun 3, 2015)

:?:time:fall


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Lonelyguy111 (Oct 14, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## saya2077 (Oct 6, 2013)

A mix of:
:b
I feel ok.
And:
:afr
I had a large coffee and have palpitations and shakes. Too much caffeine.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

..


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:afr :rain :cry


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:surprise:


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

:crying:ar:rain:dead


dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:dial


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## slowmotionsuicide (Feb 23, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## dphumanperson (Oct 23, 2015)

:crying:>:frown2::get
There's all of my emotions


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## Wizard Lizard (Aug 25, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:blank


----------



## lookingforme (Oct 26, 2015)

:serious: :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen (Mar 5, 2013)

:0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:|


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## SadGhost (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

😒😞


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

:hide:rain:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:|


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
a literal pic of me


----------



## joolz (Aug 28, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

:spank


----------



## Jermster91 (Oct 25, 2015)

:blank


----------



## TellingTheGentleBreeze (Nov 2, 2015)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Orbiter (Jul 8, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain:rain


----------



## desartamiu (Aug 2, 2015)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Amb0121 (Oct 5, 2015)

:yawn :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

uke


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## JDsays (Oct 20, 2015)

(╯°□°)╯︵ ┻━┻

Combo breaker


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

:shock

Fallout 4 is coming so I am excited but my face remains stoic, and I dread Monday classes ...


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fallThree consecutive days of long-distance running.


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:boogie :mushy


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

:banana


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:um


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:yawn :help


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn :dead


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

:tiptoe:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## spotholder (Aug 30, 2015)

:help:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## neckbeard (Jun 23, 2014)

ar


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:bash:steam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## RiversBetweenUs (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Taylor12321 (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## achaelray (Nov 26, 2015)

oke


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yes:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hb


----------



## Upgrade (Jul 3, 2014)

:tiptoe


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:blank :rain


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## NewForumer (Nov 25, 2015)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cig


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## BlueMoon72 (Jul 26, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:



karenw said:


> Happy Belated Birthday Wishes?


I never figured anyone would notice, Thanks. :kiss:


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yes


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:idea


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:bah


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:help


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

:|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:no :bash


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## umakemebarf (Dec 7, 2015)

:time :bash :help :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:twak


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)




----------



## Strikn (Jul 8, 2015)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## natsumeri (May 17, 2012)

uke


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

ar


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

:serious::frown2::duel


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Jeff271 said:


>


Is that chamomile tea to get ready to sleep?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Empress_D (Jan 18, 2009)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:fall


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:bash


----------



## StoicJester (Dec 23, 2013)

:hyper


----------



## mirado (Oct 16, 2015)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

Crisigv said:


>


:hug :kiss


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Unicornlaserhorn (Jul 25, 2014)

: ( : It's supposed to be sad happy face


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Artnot (Dec 25, 2015)

:blank


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## jonjagger (Dec 26, 2015)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## yurt (Mar 23, 2015)

:rain


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:doh


----------



## Mammagamma (Dec 9, 2015)

Yesterday: :rain
Today: :boogie


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bash :time


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

:afr


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rain:dead


----------



## Maverick34 (Feb 18, 2013)

:serious:


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)

:boogie


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## ibrahim asha (Jan 23, 2015)

:serious::serious::serious:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Ape (Sep 27, 2014)

:duel


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twak


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:rain:crying:


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:teeth, because I was allowed to skip school tomorrow but also :afr because it's for a presentation and I'm not sure if I'll be able to get out of it with skipping, since I won't even know if the guy in my group will go up or not. He hasn't done anything for it either, but at least I'll have the day to prepare for it. I'm still freaked out, though.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:rain


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Nicole G (Nov 10, 2012)

Kevin001 said:


>


 Yep, me too.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Nicole G said:


> Yep, me too.


Sucks, I should be good in a couple more days.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:bash:cry


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## izbits (Jul 6, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

:yawn:time:sus:no:frown2:

Tired, questioning, and sad


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## StudiousFlames (Jan 30, 2016)

:sigh:yawn


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain:sigh:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash

:sigh


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

tea111red said:


> :bash
> 
> :sigh


 :hug


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

ND 123 said:


> :hug


Thanks


----------



## ND 123 (Jan 10, 2016)

tea111red said:


> Thanks


 np:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:agree


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh :cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

:crying:


----------



## ZombieIcecream (Nov 30, 2014)

=\


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:um


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

-_-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

:time:sigh


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

NO! I won't! :/


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:x


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:| :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:time


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:b


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:?


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

:cup


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

:idea


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

:dead


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:afr


----------



## lonerroom (May 16, 2015)

I am moodless


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:um


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Nikoru (Dec 23, 2015)

:um


----------



## chrislostinspace (Aug 12, 2014)

:|


----------



## Batcat (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

l


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> :sigh


:squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

naptime said:


> :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:?


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:|


----------



## trepid (Dec 18, 2015)

:dead


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

:evil


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## flockfox (May 27, 2014)

:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

:rain


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:twak


----------



## smeeble (Jan 15, 2016)

:help


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

:blah


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:cry (i'm not, but i feel like i want to)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tea111red said:


> :cry (i'm not, but i feel like i want to)


:hug Go right on ahead.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


> :hug Go right on ahead.


thanks......nice to see you on here again.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

tea111red said:


> thanks......nice to see you on here again.


Right back at ya!


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

:cig


----------



## DeadlyFurryWeeb (Apr 6, 2016)

oke:flush:huh:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## LibriArte (Apr 7, 2016)

:bash


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Ghostly Presence (Feb 5, 2016)

:rain


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## naptime (Aug 20, 2015)

:afr


----------



## amy743 (Mar 28, 2016)

:|


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:yawn ready for some zzz's


----------



## Flora20 (Mar 18, 2013)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

ar


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hug


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:cry :cry :cry :x


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

StephCurry said:


> :cry :cry :cry :x


:hug:squeeze:smile2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:x


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## betzy658 (May 12, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)




----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain :help


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<_<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## OnPrinciple (May 17, 2016)

0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:high5


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:dead:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:door


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

hopefully


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

:time


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mirado (Oct 16, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:dead


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Old hat and overdone, but...let it go.


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain 

All day, every day


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## dancehearttrapedinbody (Apr 10, 2016)

:flush


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Cil (Jan 13, 2016)

:cry


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Paanii Kwasi (Jun 6, 2016)

:bash


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Emoji? 😀


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

?eyes hurt from staring at the computer and burn and water?


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😃

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

.................................................







..................................................


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😞

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:rofl


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😢

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnxiousGuy9 (Jun 23, 2016)

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## MasticatorOG (Apr 11, 2016)

😳

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Anon3 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Anon3 (Jun 29, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain :cry


----------



## treeline (Jun 9, 2016)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:um.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😞

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:cry :x


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

:rub


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

noydb said:


>












The power of Christ compels you!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## natsume (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## 3 AM (Mar 29, 2014)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Greyx (Jan 25, 2014)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

j/k :wink2:


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

:steam


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

>


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

I was going to say, :sus, but  is probably more accurate.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Jetlagg (Mar 24, 2016)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:idea


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:yawn oke


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> :yawn oke


Hey, check your chat messages, but anyway, now I have to go


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:sigh


uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

:wink2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Michael1983 (Jul 21, 2015)

:flush


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

0


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:high5


----------



## EmyMax (Sep 26, 2014)

:cuddle


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Invisiblechild1988 (Jul 30, 2016)

????


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:um


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:yawn:yawn:yawn


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:|  :flush


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Mik3 (Nov 11, 2015)

:'(


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:|


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> :|


You know, if you want to talk about it, we can.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Plasma (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Rainyfall (May 17, 2016)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

:blank


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:cry + :bash + :sigh + :stu = :blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## lizzy19 (Jun 16, 2012)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

:blank


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😃

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mum


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:fall + :dead + :flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## SoundsOfSilence (Mar 17, 2016)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn -> :fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry


Hugs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

:wels:bashuke


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

:roll


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:bash:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:bat :twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr - so busy!


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:wtf


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Scattered24 (Jul 11, 2016)

😖

Sent from my SM-G530T using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## everlong (Sep 1, 2016)

:stu


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

ʕ•̫͡•ʔ♬✧


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:bash


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:bat + :bash + :mum + :bah +  + :wife = :sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The Library of Emma said:


> :bat + :bash + :mum + :bah +  + :wife = :sigh


VAH-uh-lence :hide


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> :bat + :bash + :mum + :bah +  + :wife = :sigh


Woman are so complicated.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Friendonkey (May 13, 2016)

:I


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:rain


----------



## still learning (Aug 18, 2015)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:ditto


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:duel :haha  ops


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## SmokeyWillow (Jun 18, 2014)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:?


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

:kiss:


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

&#128525;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:grin2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :fall


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:cup :teeth :eyes


----------



## Jadewolf (Sep 8, 2016)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:drunk:troll


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:afr uke :eek :afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

?


----------



## TianaD (Sep 24, 2016)

TianaD said:


> ?


My smiley didn't show up. It showed a question mark lol


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

:stu


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

somewhere between :kma and :cry


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

:rain uke :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:sigh :no


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:teeth


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:time


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:get


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

:rain


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

:hyper


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:smile2:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:bash


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

:dead

Because I'm slightly hungover and a little dead inside


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn :time


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:swak


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:fall


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:sus + :no + :afr + :mum + :blank + :rain + :cry + :dead + :x + :argue

wow, they only let me use 10 emojis. :/

then consider this part one


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:fall + uke + :bah + oke + :blah + :wife + :bat + :bash +  + :sigh


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:flush + :spank + :twak


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:flush + :wife + :hide


----------



## MikeTeck (Aug 24, 2016)

:eyes uke :fall


----------



## May19 (Apr 25, 2012)

:rain


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## TheSilentGamer (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:sigh + :|


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:smile2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:fall


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:frown2: :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:stu


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lurk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:um


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:help :nerd:


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## MrSmall (Oct 2, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall - It's Monday


----------



## Eva1990 (Sep 29, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:fall


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:nerd: :help


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wife


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes  uke


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:time


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:clap


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

😴 

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:help:nerd:


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:frown2:

I should probably go to bed. Im so tired now.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## HayHatch (Oct 14, 2016)

:lurk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:rain uke


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

0


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:bah


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## LookOutTheWindow (May 15, 2015)

:bash


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

:lurk


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes  :flush


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:troll :spank I"ll behave............. I think........... :grin2:


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes :yawn:fall


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:banana:evil:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes :yawn:fall <-- I've seen that combination somewhere before...


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:cup


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain :cry :bash :mum :um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes :yawn:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## wittyusernamehere (Oct 24, 2016)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes :sigh :um :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:teeth


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:cry :rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

Whoot :banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## babyxo (Oct 31, 2016)

0opcorn:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:help :nerd:


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Crisigv said:


> :rain


:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:get


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes :kma


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

0


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

:roll:blank


----------



## aiseruchan (Nov 2, 2016)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:grin2:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:rain


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:rain


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:flush :dead


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:stu


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

:?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:shock


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain :cry


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

:doh(


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

:flush


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)

I Feel it All - Feist


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where is the **** you smiley?!?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:rain


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:um


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> Where is the **** you smiley?!?


there is one somewhere in a google search...

:O


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:stu:huh:fall


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:fall  :sigh :yawn


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:boogie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:afr:help


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:dead

This is the END for you, you gutter crawling cur!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## humblelulu (Jun 2, 2008)

:|:|:dead:dead:yawn:yawn


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

:roll 8)


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:cup


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:teeth


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:blank


----------



## MellyWelly (Nov 18, 2016)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:con


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:rain


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:flush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

^Seems fitting! 

:eyes


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hb


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:afr


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Toad Licker said:


> ^Seems fitting!
> 
> :eyes


Yeah you know it! 

:um


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

:blush


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:no


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

ar


----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

:cuddle


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

ops


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:time


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

:wink


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> :wink


Kanye's having problems.

It sounds like he's worse than me lately :afr :hide.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## no subject (Nov 30, 2016)

:afr


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> Kanye's having problems.
> 
> It sounds like he's worse than me lately :afr :hide.


I read he is suffering from paranoia, depression and deprevitation of sleep. Fam, 1 week ago i was worse than you and him, I was thinking about... yeah. But due to medication and meditation, I keep on going, IM actually calm 90% of the time, even in school!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> I read he is suffering from paranoia, depression and deprevitation of sleep. Fam, 1 week ago i was worse than you and him, I was thinking about... yeah. But due to medication and meditation, I keep on going, IM actually calm 90% of the time, even in school!


From lack of sleep? It sent me to the hospital three times this year in the summer. I had a sinus infection that doctors feared may have nearly caused me to have a detached retina.....at 41! Pfft, fortunately, that did not happen.

I should be asleep now - it's nearly 6am :lol

I am off work for the rest of the year, though! :banana

Vacation days I have to take :lol.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> From lack of sleep? It sent me to the hospital three times this year in the summer. I had a sinus infection that doctors feared may have nearly caused me to have a detached retina.....at 41! Pfft, fortunately, that did not happen.
> 
> I should be asleep now - it's nearly 6am :lol
> 
> ...


Why do you work soo much? You do extra hours?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

impedido10 said:


> Why do you work soo much? You do extra hours?


Yes. I do get paid for it. The extra money has been going to paying the hospital bills. :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:?


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:huh:get


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain :cry :bash :sigh


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

My mood recently has been fluctuating. For the most part I have been good for a while now I have been making a lot of improvements to my life daily and have been enjoying those improvements and also squeezing in a lot of good times. but I let one aspect of my life slip up a little bit... so I need to adjust that part of my life and get back on track with my goals and dreams. Like sometimes I wind up spending to much time with things that I shroud not be spending that much time with. So I am readjusting issues in my life and making improvements. 

Now also there have been some moments where some anxiety over things that have happened to me in the past have come and brought me some grief...so I have been battling that too. but now I am working through those issues and doing my best to make life better for myself. 

I am working to improve my health. I am working to improve my appearance. I am working to get employed soon. I am working to get a car soon and I am making progress in all of these areas in life and it feels good 

SO i guess My over all mood is that I am HAPPY 
I am happy that life has been getting better for me and that I things are getting better for me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:laugh: (happy, had a good night with my kids)
:group (got and gave hugs to my kids)
> (mischievous, sitting with my oldest daughter tonight at the choir concert, where we spent half our time trying not to laugh too loud)


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

:sigh :help


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

:time:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## sandromeda (Nov 28, 2016)

:doh


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

:hide


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:mushy


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eek


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:twak


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sigh


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:lol


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> :rain


:hug Hope you feel better


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:smile2:I'm feeling good, looking forward to the next week, excited.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

:bash


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain :help


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:crying:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

ar


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:smile2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:banana


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:bash :stu


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

One half of my brain: :banana :yay 

Other half of my brain: :rain :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

A mixture of :hahaand


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

:hide


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:boogie:clap:banana (excited about this weekend with my kids)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:rain + :doh :mum :roll uke uke uke + :bash + :cry + :sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

@Crisigv :squeeze


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

The Library of Emma said:


> @Crisigv :squeeze


 :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> :rain + :doh :mum :roll uke uke uke + :bash + :cry + :sigh


I am so happy the website only allows 10 emojis


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:b


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Demon Soul said:


> I am so happy the website only allows 10 emojis


Right. You only need one anyway


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:afr


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

The Library of Emma said:


> Right. You only need one anyway


Nope, I need one for when I am hungry and one for when I am not 

And maybe .. I need one for when I am about to sleep


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:clap:b:boogie:yes:clap:boogie:yay:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr <- as in COLD, not anxious


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

millenniumman75 said:


> :afr <- as in COLD, not anxious


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>


 <- yes! Thank you for this. Sharing is caring! :yay


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Reality Sucks (May 9, 2014)

:door


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:boogie :eek (excited, but a little freaked out also)


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

opcorn
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

:grin2:​


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)

:nerd:​


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## vOptix (Dec 30, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:stu

:?


----------



## Xenagos (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:flush


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes Yep!


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

somewhere between :smile2: and :frown2:


----------



## Repix (Jan 14, 2016)

:cup:stu:get:cig:con:nerd:

I couldn't find a computer emoji.. but that should describe it perfectly.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:time


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:flush


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:afr

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:afr

uke


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:time


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:bash


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## lanzman (Jun 14, 2004)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

-> :blank ->  -> :afr ->  -> :blank ->


----------



## dylanch (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

TryingMara said:


>


Hugs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

8888 said:


> Hugs
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


thank you


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> :sigh


Hugs

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

8888 said:


> Hugs
> 
> Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


Thank you. *hugs*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:roll


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:cry


----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> :cry


:squeeze


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

twistix said:


> :squeeze


Thank you :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Absence of Words (Feb 27, 2016)

:|

I should be studying, but... meh...


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:drunk :tiptoe :flush :rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Crisigv said:


> :crying:


:squeeze


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

:cuddle


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## TonyH (Mar 8, 2015)

Too many to count. Depends


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh:yawn:bash:heartrain:eyes


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol


----------



## moonxlight (Feb 12, 2017)

:yawn:?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

:nerd:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

:roll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

:grin2::laugh::boogie:yay:banana


----------



## courtneyelizabeth (Feb 16, 2017)

justlistening said:


>


:frown2:


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

😅


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<_<


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:spit


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:cig


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<-<


----------



## Rick72 (Sep 16, 2016)

:um


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hide


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Worried Cat Milf (May 20, 2016)

:clap:flush:lol
I'm on a laptop so I finally use smileys! (and _this_)


----------



## Bluewry (Feb 17, 2017)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

:afr


----------



## TreeOfWolf (Oct 17, 2016)

:grin2::frown2:

:smile2::frown2:

:serious::frown2:

:frown2::frown2:

:evil:flush


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<-<


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn. I second that emotion


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Happy it's Friday. Looking forward to having my kids this weekend. :evil :clap :b :boogie


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## catnoises (Mar 1, 2017)

:mushy


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:/ :blah 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:no


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:/ 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

🐯

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:eyes:rofl....life....:eyes :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wink


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:|


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:sas


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh 

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😑

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

+ :afr + :yawn = :sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:bat


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

&#128530;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Anno Domini (Jan 4, 2017)

xD


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Valerie894 (Mar 12, 2017)

:flush


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:con


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

:rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## noydb (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Beerus (Mar 13, 2017)

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:banana Woohoo.... LOL!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## TraceTobe (Mar 27, 2017)

:clap


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:|


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cup


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Mc Borg said:


>


 :lol

Where did you get that?


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :lol
> 
> Where did you get that?


Google image search sorted through "icon." That's usually how I find the smileys that I'm looking for. lol.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Mc Borg said:


>


Her name is Cussandra.


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

.-.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

😿


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

):


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:blah

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:shock :afr uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## jjoanna (Apr 13, 2017)

:time


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:|:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yawn


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:hyper:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:hide :afr


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:help :bash


----------



## llodell88 (May 15, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:yawn :sigh :blank


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Lunta (Apr 24, 2017)

:afr


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:fall


----------



## 3d3n (Apr 6, 2017)

:crying::nerd::frown2::wink2:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## someman150 (Apr 24, 2017)

ar:rain:tiptoedead:help:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain I don't have any other moods.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

😒


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## ChloeJade (Mar 23, 2017)

oke
One on the left is my mom, on the right is me.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## bananaspeed (Apr 29, 2017)

:sigh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:door


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

😒


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:flush


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:dead


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


:squeeze

My mood - :serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:sus


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:shock


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

💀


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:bash:rain:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:grin2::banana


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:eek :afr uke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:flush


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

tea111red said:


> :eek :afr uke


oh, so you just browsed the 18+ forum?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Herzeleid (Dec 14, 2016)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

:flush


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Cyan22 (Jul 11, 2014)

:flush


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

😃🍻


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:dead


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:bat


----------



## C808 (Sep 22, 2014)

0


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

:cup


----------



## shaixd (May 30, 2017)

:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr :rain :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:eek


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:cup


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## calumniate (Jun 11, 2017)

:con


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh



Crisigv said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## twistix (Sep 8, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:tiptoe


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain 

Same old


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Same old


Me too. Here is an e-hug for you:

:hug :squeeze :cuddle


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:yawn :eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:troll


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

:bash


----------



## o lonelydreamer o (Jun 14, 2017)

:um


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn
@Crisigv

:hug :kiss


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain :cry


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

@Crisigv

:hug :kiss


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:roll:roll:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Jordis The Swordmaiden (Feb 7, 2017)

:frown2:


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

:con:int


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk:yawn:eyes


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:idea


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

:squeeze:cuddle


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:time


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AffinityWing said:


>


Everything will be okay.

:hug :cuddle :kiss


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Everything will be okay.
> 
> :hug :cuddle :kiss


Oh, thank you dear. :crying: I hope so. (Or rather I hope that I'm still hoping?) :sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn:cuddle


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn :|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn
@Crisigv

:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😴

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## f1ora (Jan 5, 2016)

:cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr :drunk 

@Crisigv

:squeeze


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:twisted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

The Condition of Keegan said:


> Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


Aww! Dude, we should totally have another Forza Horizon race soon!

>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:| :yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk :yawn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain :sigh


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:mushy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

:hyper:idea


----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:no :doh :sigh :serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## SparklingWater (Jan 16, 2013)

:grin2::haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## nietzschemami (Jul 5, 2017)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry


:hug


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:crying:



Crisigv said:


> :cry


:squeeze :hug :kiss :kiss:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh :cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

We are all in this together. Stay strong, ladies and gentlemen. Sending you all good vibrations even though I am at my lowest point in a LONG time.

@Crisigv

:squeeze :hug :kiss :kiss:

@SamanthaStrange

:squeeze :hug :kiss :kiss:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:serious: ... :roll ... :afr ... :bash

_sighs_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:crying: :rain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:blush


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

:help:hyper


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


>


:squeeze :hug


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


:squeeze :hug :kiss

Stay strong, my dear. You can get through this.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bash :cry :rain :mum :hide


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :bash :cry :rain :mum :hide


:squeeze :hug :kiss


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain :yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :sigh


:hug:squeeze:cuddle:kiss


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Potatomaster (Jun 18, 2017)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry


:squeeze :hug


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Youarc (Jul 13, 2017)

:nerd:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

society---> :twak <---me


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn :|


----------



## fluorish (Sep 24, 2016)

-_-


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

<


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

:cig


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:idea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

:fall:fall


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

SamanthaStrange said:


>





Crisigv said:


>


:squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

SamanthaStrange said:


>





Crisigv said:


>


:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :rain


:hug


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## gamerguy13 (Oct 20, 2015)

:wtf:um


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:roll:roll:roll:roll:roll:roll:roll:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:teeth


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry :rain


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

😮

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## lostx00xsoul (Jan 12, 2012)

:cig


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:blush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:stu


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:wtf


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

:no


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

:dead:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Me:*


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:mushy


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## QueenEtna (Aug 15, 2017)

:wife


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Jun2786 (Jul 30, 2017)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:eyes


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

:bah


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wife


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Dregine (Aug 1, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Hollo (Feb 16, 2017)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## awake_and_alone (Mar 1, 2012)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## MondKrabbe (Sep 7, 2015)

:sigh:con:sigh:con:sigh:con


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:roll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## RuralJuror (Aug 13, 2017)

:?


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:bah


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh

Sent from my RCT6213W87DK using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomboy27 (Aug 27, 2017)

:/


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:time


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Bexp85 (Aug 31, 2017)

?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:roll
uke
:sas


----------



## hemu (Mar 27, 2017)

:twak


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

tehuti88 said:


> :roll
> uke
> :sas


:ditto :ditto :ditto


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## RuralJuror (Aug 13, 2017)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:cup


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:eyes


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:serious:


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

:hyper


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


Hope you feel better.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

rockyraccoon said:


> Hope you feel better.


Only when I stop feeling...period.


----------



## forgetmylife (Oct 1, 2011)

:time


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn



forgetmylife said:


> :time


This too.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Deaf Mute (Jun 12, 2017)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:| :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## RuralJuror (Aug 13, 2017)

:yawn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry


Please don't cry:






I struggle to understand how such a pretty clown with neon pink hair and a heart shaped spot around her eye can be so sad and lonely ...

Here are some hot male clown pictures to cheer you up 0





































I'm willing to bet $100 that they are all willing to meet you if you let them :blush


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Please don't cry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for being so nice.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:| :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:rofl


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:dial


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Zano (Sep 19, 2017)

:shock


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :rain


:squeeze
Can't rain all the time.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn



SamanthaStrange said:


> :rain


:hug :squeeze



CNikki said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze



Crisigv said:


>


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


Thanks


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> Thanks


You're welcome.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:bash


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## LaserBeamOCD (Sep 30, 2017)

?


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

🎃


----------



## lemily (Sep 30, 2017)

>:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn



SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> :hug :squeeze


Thanks.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


>


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Ashli Danielle (Feb 15, 2017)

:|


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

&#127849;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#127904;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Xenacat (Oct 20, 2015)

:|:idea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:fall


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry :rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


>


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<<


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

All of those are emojies, not smileys


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## jellybear (Oct 20, 2017)

;3


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:| :sigh


----------



## idkidkidkidk (Oct 21, 2017)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh :rain :cry


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :sigh :rain :cry


Hope you feel better soon. And are able to dry off from all the rain and tears.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

finallyclosed said:


> Hope you feel better soon. And are able to dry off from all the rain and tears.


Thanks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)

:wtf


----------



## Xemnas (Sep 29, 2017)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Ashli Danielle (Feb 15, 2017)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## A Void Ant (Mar 10, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

:fall


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:hide


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Chris S W (Mar 5, 2017)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

opcorn


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

Dreaming1111 said:


> opcorn


:lol

i was eating popcorn when i clicked on this post.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

:time 💸

:yay


----------



## Dreaming1111 (Aug 31, 2016)

tea111red said:


> :lol
> 
> i was eating popcorn when i clicked on this post.


Haha, that's what I was hungry for. I'm hungry but too lazy to fix anything and no popcorn around, darn!


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain :sigh


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :rain :sigh


*hugs*
:squeeze


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Grand said:


> *hugs*
> :squeeze


Thanks.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

:um


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## AmberLarson (Nov 16, 2017)

:lurk


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

:rain :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

:roll


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

&#128148; :crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


Hope you'll feel better. :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:yawn


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

:dead


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128125;


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:heart


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128575;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:bah


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#127877;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

greentea33 said:


> &#127877;


:yay


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#127755;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

oke


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

0


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmNotSure (Dec 24, 2017)

:rain:rain:rain:rain:sigh:sigh:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

:grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cup


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

:wife


----------



## MagnoliaForest (Dec 29, 2017)

:laugh:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry  :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:eyes :clap :boogie

:um

:nerd:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Wow, impressive use of rare smileys. Goodnight!  When you wake up, my age will be different.


----------



## Chevy396 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lohikaarme said:


>


Hmm... interesting. I was looking through my previous posts and noticed you dropped the sleeping smiley in this. Does that mean you didn't go to bed after-all? Such attention to smiley detail speaks volumes about you.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

solutionx said:


> Hmm... interesting. I was looking through my previous posts and noticed you dropped the sleeping smiley in this. Does that mean you didn't go to bed after-all? Such attention to smiley detail speaks volumes about you.


No, lmao. The site I got the smiley from probably took note of the hotlinking and thus it was removed :b

*cough* But yes!! I do pay attention to detail ops *awkward collar tug*


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#127792;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128536;


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

* *




Not sure if that's allowed, sorry.


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Profound (Jun 28, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 1life (Jan 8, 2018)

*Here is it*

&#128542;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128117;


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128283;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:help


----------



## Delicious yams (Jan 1, 2018)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh



SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry





Crisigv said:


>


:hug


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<_>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:ditto


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## PlayedLikeAFiddle (Jan 29, 2018)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:kiss:


----------



## Great Expectations (Jan 25, 2018)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## weepingcamellia (Feb 2, 2018)

:nw


----------



## petite1 (Aug 10, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## quietcomedian (Feb 8, 2018)

:wink2:


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## vela (Apr 19, 2012)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## EBecca (Oct 15, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:roll uke


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Blorange (Feb 9, 2018)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

:|


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

loneranger said:


>


:hug

It's okay, fishman. You will find the most extravagant of ponds soon.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

Karsten said:


> :hug
> 
> It's okay, fishman. You will find the most extravagant of ponds soon.


Hug. Thanks, bro.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh:stu:rain:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Quiet as a moth (Apr 1, 2013)

:idea


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:l


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## clarkekent (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## ephemeral skies (Jan 5, 2017)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:hide


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

:| Between these two


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:serious:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh  :bash


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:serious: :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yawn :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :yawn :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:blah


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

<-<


----------



## MattyT97 (Mar 11, 2017)

😤


----------



## LynxRivers (Jan 12, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## LynxRivers (Jan 12, 2018)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## MonkeyMan213 (Apr 11, 2018)

:yawn


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

😶


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Sillystring1212 (Apr 14, 2018)

:idea


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

:bah:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

-.-


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:hyper


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

0>:boogie:um:evil:duel:eyes:cup:banana


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

@Sus y That's a lot of different moods, lol. :b I like your new avatar.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

SamanthaStrange said:


> @Sus y That's a lot of different moods, lol. :b I like your new avatar.


Why, thank you! I can't be "multifaceted" lol. :grin2:

or maybe I just ate too many cookies :laugh:


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

😡


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## AlisaSnow (May 3, 2018)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Slacker (Apr 30, 2017)

:serious:


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:wife


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Epitome (Jan 29, 2014)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## LightUpTheAzureSky (Mar 6, 2018)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## BorisA (May 9, 2018)

:evil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

:serious:


----------



## birddookie (Jan 8, 2018)

:yay Feel great, just took down a PBA bowler tonight in League, took 5/5 points against him.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:blank


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:boogie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## cinto (Jun 19, 2017)

Wow how do you keep up? I'm already bored of being here


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

* *


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:shock


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Toad Licker said:


> :evil


I hope you feel better, soon, you poor thing. :hug


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

:steam


----------



## SuD (May 24, 2018)

&#128528;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:mushy


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Tomatmacka (May 24, 2018)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

😒


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## BadCheshire (May 30, 2018)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## irum (Oct 27, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

😞


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128126;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

:lol:clap


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#127913;


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Cyanocitta (Jun 21, 2018)

👨‍🚀


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)

🍻


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:time


----------



## hateliving (Jun 12, 2018)

:crying:


----------



## greentea33 (Mar 4, 2014)

&#128576;


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Omni-slash (Feb 10, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## 1solated (Jul 5, 2018)

:whip:spank:evil

You get the idea :twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Anders_EFT (Jul 9, 2018)

:wink2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Yu89 (Jun 10, 2018)

:sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## bassmaster (Jul 15, 2018)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

:love2


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:serious:


----------



## mgra (Jul 5, 2018)

:|


----------



## Scaptain (Aug 12, 2016)

:dead


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Kinable (Apr 25, 2013)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:roll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Superfrank (Jul 18, 2018)

:time


----------



## KotaBear96 (Dec 11, 2017)

:wtf


----------



## pennysparkle23 (Jun 2, 2017)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:love


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

h00dz said:


>


Yup.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## lostgirl20121 (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:rain


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Jim5840 (Jul 28, 2018)

:;


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:serious:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:no


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:tiptoe


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:wtf


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## BeautyandRage (Jul 2, 2018)

:wife


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Homo Sapiens Sapiens (Feb 25, 2018)

:huh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:crying:


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:drunk


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:love


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

opcorn


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bash


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain :drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:blank :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

:time :stu :sigh :help


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:frown2:


----------



## Jeff271 (Sep 7, 2006)

~


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Atargatis Oorial (Sep 7, 2018)

:afr


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:|


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

>


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

:love2


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

(the alcoholic cider I drank earlier helped)


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Schmetterling (Sep 21, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

:flush:sigh:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bat


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## xionium (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## xionium (Jan 12, 2018)

)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

discopotato said:


> :crying:


:rub :squeeze

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

twytarn said:


>


:hug:squeeze



Crisigv said:


> :rain


:hug:squeeze


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Cinnamon_simi (Oct 9, 2018)

😕


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

*Wide Awake*


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That's the closest I could see to screaming. My wife says I'm "flying" when I'm like this. It's pretty full-on.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

☺

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:love2


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Sua_Dos (Oct 23, 2018)

:wtf

SAGE


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:cup


discopotato said:


> :crying:




















Crisigv said:


> :rain :cry


:hug :squeeze


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## HiddenRose (Dec 30, 2016)

:rain:cry


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sus :um :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## C137 (May 16, 2017)

:frown2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

:bahuke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Peaceislove (Nov 3, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

:banana


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:sigh


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

:flush


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:rain


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:bash


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Anghellic (Nov 21, 2018)

&#128532;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoiRenn (Nov 21, 2018)

😕


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

uke


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:frown2:


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

:cry


----------



## Epitome (Jan 29, 2014)

:hide


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hb


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:blank


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:yes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|

:|

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Girlinterrupted333 (Sep 24, 2018)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:afr


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying: :rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:blank


----------



## Arlene.Y (Dec 1, 2018)

😞


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:crying:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:afr


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Sheeratty (Jul 31, 2013)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:bash


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:help


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:afr


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

ar


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:drunk


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bat


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## exceptionalfool (Nov 30, 2018)

:dial :hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:cry


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:lurk


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Girlinterrupted333 said:


> :squeeze


:kiss


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:boogie


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:blah


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:time


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

:whip :evil :mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:time


:huh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:fall


----------



## CharmedOne (Jun 1, 2013)

💩


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:sigh


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## StickyBunBuns (Jan 1, 2019)

&#128532;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:stu


----------



## AliceKawaiiDreams (Jan 1, 2019)

&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;&#128565;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:stu


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SamanthaStrange said:


> :cry


 :hug:squeeze


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:huh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Crisigv said:


> :crying:


:hug:squeeze


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:hyper


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

:rain:help


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry :rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

it says it's fine, but the eyes say "i've seen some s**t"


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:fall


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

:afr:cry


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:roll


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:cry (...literally.)


----------



## Lana (Dec 25, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Blossomfluffy (Dec 4, 2017)

~{*-*}~


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:rain


----------



## nancysamuel (Jan 31, 2019)

opcorn :tiptoe


----------



## KlausRiechter (Jan 31, 2019)

*Thread Starter*

:wel:hs:argue:int:cuddle


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:blank


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## SunshineSam218 (Dec 6, 2013)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:mushy


----------



## Al 42 (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Tundle# (Feb 17, 2019)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:flush


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:| :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## PCGamer (Feb 28, 2019)

:serious:


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus :um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:teeth


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:wife


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## karenw (Aug 20, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Swordsman_Kirito (Mar 17, 2019)

:smile2::hyper


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm not sure how to post my mood AS a smiley because i can't convert it into an image file and well yeah


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## JerryAndSports (Jul 13, 2018)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## xUmbrax (Jun 22, 2017)

:rub


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:|


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish (Oct 9, 2014)

:nw:nw:nw:nw:nw


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:sigh

_ Sent from the Eagle using Tapatalk_


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:hide


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

: |


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:blank:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:con


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Sweet&Sour (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:sus


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

: |


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:no


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:lurk


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

:tiptoe


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

:frown2:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Barakiel (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:mum :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:?


----------



## darlieq (Dec 30, 2014)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana :yay :boogie :clap :boogie :yay :banana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Ekardy (Jul 26, 2018)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## A Summer In Texas (May 19, 2019)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Harveykinkle (Apr 26, 2019)

:eyes


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:cig


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

discopotato said:


> :crying:


 :hug :squeeze


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:|


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:tiptoe


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:sus


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## SpartanSaber (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

:rub


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Chiffon (May 30, 2019)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Fun Spirit (Mar 5, 2014)

:sus

:wtf

:fall

:dead

0


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## wittyusernamehere (Oct 24, 2016)

:rain


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:rain:frown2:


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:smile2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

:serious:


----------



## rocky1020 (Feb 4, 2018)

Good


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

😷


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Inconspicuous Swirls (Jun 22, 2019)

:sas:time


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

oke


----------



## AP30 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh :rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:mum :bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:mushy


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh :rain :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

😞


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

:frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2::frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:afr:frown2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

::sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh :rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

0


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:drunk


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:wink2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:yawn + :shock + :cry = :flush


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## XebelRebel (Apr 21, 2019)

:idea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn + :sigh + :|


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:boogie


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:| :yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain :cry


----------



## CiciRomance (May 23, 2015)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:hyper:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:sigh


----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:banana


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

:fall


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:mushy


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Gothic Cupcakes (Mar 24, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duel


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

😐


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:crying:


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

⚰

https://emojipedia.org/coffin/


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

<<
&#128579;​


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

:high5


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:grin2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

0


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hyper


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:no


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:bat


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:wife


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:mum


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:twisted


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

:eyes


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:bah


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)




----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

0


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spit


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:smile2::grin2:>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:cry


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

:drunk


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:shock


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## DeliveryDude (Apr 21, 2019)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kiss:


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:sigh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:b


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:hs


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

0


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## PandaBearx (May 26, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bash


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

:|


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:evil


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## SLubenstein (May 11, 2020)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:lol


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:serious:


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## misski (Sep 25, 2011)

:afr


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:yay


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:roll


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

:dead


----------



## discopotato (Dec 24, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

:smile2: :bat :duck :evil


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:sigh


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

:drunk:boogie:boogie :argue :spank 



:flush :wife :stu :love2 :kma


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

:afr


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Care2018 said:


> :afr


Oh no, thats made me feel sad :frown2:

I hope you are alright.


----------



## Care2018 (Aug 23, 2018)

Thank you  I am okay. I just feel a little paranoid its kind of normal for me. It comes & goes.


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Care2018 said:


> Thank you  I am okay. I just feel a little paranoid its kind of normal for me. It comes & goes.


Ok thats good.

Hopefully we'll less shaking from the smiley tomorrow. :wink2:


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:duck


----------



## FREEDDAWG (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

:stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:kma


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:no


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

:serious:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

...:doh


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:troll


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

uke


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)




----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:boogie


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:sigh


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:cup


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:cry


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:nerd:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blank


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Gennadiy (Sep 1, 2020)

:O


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:rain


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

:lurk


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:um


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

8)


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:banana


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:blah


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:clap


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:time


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:roll


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

:crying:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:twisted


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:yawn


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:mum


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:eyes


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:cup


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:whip


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:steam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:spam


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

opcorn


----------



## scribble (Feb 25, 2019)

:group


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:bash


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

>


----------



## Citrine79 (Dec 14, 2016)

:frown2:


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:haha


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

oke


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

🅱®️⛎🈂


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

&#55357;&#56463;


----------



## Abnormal Thought Patterns (Jul 16, 2020)

:um


----------

